# What's Irritating You Today Rant Thread



## Pancua

Today what is really irritating me is just about everything. I had a bad case of insomnia last night and wasn't able to get to sleep until well after 2. I had to be in the office by 7 for an all day training that got out at 4 and then drive across town for class. Add 2 hours of graphing algebra that is completely kicking my ass on top of not eating all day (wasn't really hungry) and you have me complete in my cranky pants!





 



 



 





The SO and I are going out to dinner. I may order a martini...or 12.


----------



## ladygrey

I feel you! It seems like EVERYTHING has been going really crappy today. Here are some of the things that have really caused me to get stress, irritated, sad and angry:


Operating on about 4 hours of sleep
PMSing...hardcore. I'm super bloated, craving chocolate like a mad lady, and my boobs really hurt.
Got my thesis proposal totally torn apart, so I have a ton of edits to make on that
My cat's eye is infected, and I'm really hoping the medicinal ointment we've been putting on it works because we can't afford a vet visit this month
My husband's grad program screwed up his funding, leaving us with about $300 to get to the end of the month
Being unable to work out because I'm so far behind on my work
Spending about 23980 hours reading depressing articles about murder and genocide
not getting a shipping confirmation from either MyGlam or BB


And...that's just for today. Blegh. Mail me some martinis!!


----------



## Isabelsjewely

mine is:

my grandmother having to declare bankruptcy on our home so we have to look for a new home b/c we cant come up with the 3,000 down it would take to keep us here. Or we might end up homeless with a 3 year old as we have no family where we live. I'm also pissed that banks require money down now b/c of their f*** ups in years past that lead to the recession. Freddie mac can kiss my ass.


----------



## calexxia

*hugs* to all of you gals, first and foremost

For me, the biggest bummer today is finding out that the three days I took off over the weekend due to the death of the aunt who raised me can not be classified as bereavement leave since she wasn't immediate family, but are classed as sick days. Which ALSO means that if (heaven forbid) something happens to my old man's mom....I can't get leave for that, either, since he and I are not married and do not live together (even though we have been together for 7 years--long story). 

In minor annoyances, I had bought that Deborah Lippman Candy Shop nailpolish to try to cheer myself up about my aunt. Before I even had a chance to wear it....it fell on the floor and absolutely shattered. SOME of it was salvaged, but it's like the appeal of it isn't the same in the decanted bottle (I'm gonna get another bottle of it, and give the decanted one to my roommate).

Oh, AND we found out today that our bonus will not be the usual amount. My company sets a "target amount" for our bonus--well, every year so far, we've gotten up to 150% of that bonus. This year? 90%. Still gonna be nice, but it's cutting me about $1000 off of what I had expected to get.


----------



## Pancua

I have a math test tonight and the pre-test is KICKING MY ASS!


----------



## Isabelsjewely

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a math test tonight and the pre-test is KICKING MY ASS!


 Break a leg!


----------



## aleeeshuh

LOVE this thread!


Recently my cousin passed away, and he was like a brother to me. I used to call him Manong (in my language means older brother) Junior. He left behind his amazing wife and his FOUR beautiful kids (15, 12, 8 and 1). Every night I think of ways I can help out the family. Every morning my mind picks up where I left off the night before. This never leaves my mind. I can't stop thinking about the heartache everyone is going through. I can hardly get myself to cry because I feel selfish for grieving when I know his immediate family feels it a million times more.
Lately, I've been pretty resentful of everyone's happy posts on facebook!!!
I work in San Francisco and parking is a pain in the booty!!! It's been raining all day!!! Now I'm sitting here in the office with some nasty wet jeans and a cold cup of coffee.
I went on giftinggrace.com to buy the Ray Ban aviators for 50% off and they're no longer on the site!

I wrote my cousins obituary, so if you're interested in reading the article here's the link: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/sfgate/obituary.aspx?n=amadio-arcinas&amp;pid=155723564&amp;fhid=2515


----------



## Isabelsjewely

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ladygrey

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing someone you love is very difficult to deal with. *hugs*


----------



## aleeeshuh

Thank you guys... It's been tough on our entire family and I can only imagine what his wife and kids are going through.

Definitely looking forward to better days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll

The acting team leader I have at work's contract was til March 31.  We can't stand her!!! We were thinking that date was coming up fast, then we got an email saying her contract as acting team leader's been extended til March 31, 2013!!!!


----------



## calexxia

For background, let me say that I live with my roommate, her boyfriend, and her two kids. For the past few months, her sister has been staying with us, while she gets back on her feet. Every other week, the sister's three kids stay with us as well. The sheer amount of people in the house during those weeks makes it a little difficult for me to do stuff like laundry and my own chores, just because I work nights, and wind up surrounded by people in the house if I try to do anything during the day, and wake everyone else up if I try to do stuff at night. Last night, her son threw a large enough temper tantrum that she had to call the police (this is not the first time), and I spent most of the evening (well, about two hours) consoling and distracting the other kids, as well as (frankly) being freaked out myself, since I don't have kids FOR A REASON.

Ok, fine, no problem.....except that....I HAVE to get my laundry and chores done today before 5 PM because I work tonight, tomorrow and Friday, and am leaving town Friday after work. I wasn't able to do any of this last night (my one day off this week).....and she has now decided to "reward" the kids by letting them ditch school today.

I. Am. Livid.


----------



## jeanarick

Ok, so I am at work and someone calls me and without any pleasantries, just asks me for the phone number to a business that is my competitor!!  And, believe it or not, this happens all the time.  I mean seriously, I am not AT&amp;T or the yellow pages.  Are people too honest to God lazy to pick up a phone book and look the number up themselves.  WTH????


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

HAHA. I have debated writing a "Memoires of an Office witch" book. I am a manager for a real estate office and I just love when I answer the phone and someone goes WHAT? IS THIS JCPENNY? and when I say no, they say "WELL WHATS THE NUMBER FOR JCPENNY" lmao. If only I could punch them through the phone...
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I am at work and someone calls me and without any pleasantries, just asks me for the phone number to a business that is my competitor!!  And, believe it or not, this happens all that time.  I mean seriously, I am not AT&amp;T or the yellow pages.  Are people too honest to God lazy to pick up a phone book and look the number up themselves.  WTH????


----------



## jeanarick

LOL! I used to work for the Office of Family Services (aka the welfare office) when I was much younger and I worked the switchboard pretty frequently.  I could tell you stories that would raise your hair!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I am at work and someone calls me and without any pleasantries, just asks me for the phone number to a business that is my competitor!!  And, believe it or not, this happens all the time.  I mean seriously, I am not AT&amp;T or the yellow pages.  Are people too honest to God lazy to pick up a phone book and look the number up themselves.  WTH????



lol I answer the phones at my job sometimes, and I so often want to just be like "WHAT IS A GOOGLE??!!!!"


----------



## Pancua

After almost 20 mins of being tossed from one person to the next, I finally get a hold of someone at the USPS to proceeds to tell me they have no idea where my parcel went after it was scanned on the 7th of Feb. Oh and to make things better, the case I opened on Friday, the one where they said they'd call me back on Monday with the info?

Yeah, that was closed. No call to me. And better yet, they closed it with no more details and so they refuse to look into it anymore. Which is fine but ya know, A PHONE CALL WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE!

Asshats.


----------



## jeanarick

You are a lot nicer than I am.  I'm afraid I would have driven half a dozen  people crazy until they found my package or at least made an effort!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After almost 20 mins of being tossed from one person to the next, I finally get a hold of someone at the USPS to proceeds to tell me they have no idea where my parcel went after it was scanned on the 7th of Feb. Oh and to make things better, the case I opened on Friday, the one where they said they'd call me back on Monday with the info?
> 
> Yeah, that was closed. No call to me. And better yet, they closed it with no more details and so they refuse to look into it anymore. Which is fine but ya know, A PHONE CALL WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE!
> 
> Asshats.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are a lot nicer than I am.  I'm afraid I would have driven half a dozen  people crazy until they found my package or at least made an effort!


The lady on the other line didn't think I was very nice, let me tell you. I told her what I thought of her and their whole operation.


----------



## Pancua

This job would be great if it werent for the people.


----------



## Isabelsjewely

The lack of consideration a company shows for a potential future employee!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

When I answer the phone and ask you "May I tell him who's calling?" your job is to simply speak your name. Not effing spell it. The next time someone replies with "TELL HIM IT'S TODD TIMMERMAN, T-I-M-M-E-R-M-A-N" I will find a way to donkey punch you through the phone.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I answer the phone and ask you "May I tell him who's calling?" your job is to simply speak your name. Not effing spell it. The next time someone replies with "TELL HIM IT'S TODD TIMMERMAN, T-I-M-M-E-R-M-A-N" I will find a way to donkey punch you through the phone.


I want tickets!  I'll bring popcorn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

omg why does my boss reply to all on pretty much every email. I do not need to know about your wii fit.


----------



## Playedinloops

I forgot my phone so now work today is going to be even more boring than usual. arghhh


----------



## Pancua

Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

I'll get over it because HR just delivered me some great news about a position that is opening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll get over it because HR just delivered me some great news about a position that is opening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woot!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg why does my boss reply to all on pretty much every email. I do not need to know about your wii fit.



Hahah. My very conservative boss always sends me political emails because he assumes since I'm young that I'm a liberal hippie.


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My very conservative boss always sends me political emails because he assumes since I'm young that I'm a liberal hippie.


 That would piss me off regardless of my political views. I had to finally breakdown and tell a friend here at work that she needed to keep her religious mind virus emails to herself or at the very least not send it to me.

It really irritates me when people use work for NOT work stuff. That includes school Amway season as well.


----------



## greenapril

It annoys me when people driving cars donâ€™t use turn signals and just whip into a lane or turn suddenly sometimes a heads up would be nice. Another one is when a car drives extremely close behind me when no other cars are behind them. Iâ€™m going the speed limit and Iâ€™m not going to rush just because you want to get somewhere faster.


----------



## Johnnie

Nothing major...just that I didn't walk today. Always regret not exercising.


----------



## amoxirat

My neighbor's dog won't stop barking!


----------



## calexxia

I'm cramping and my sinuses are clogged. What DOESN'T irritate me right now?


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *greenapril* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It annoys me when people driving cars donâ€™t use turn signals and just whip into a lane or turn suddenly sometimes a heads up would be nice. Another one is when a car drives extremely close behind me when no other cars are behind them. Iâ€™m going the speed limit and Iâ€™m not going to rush just because you want to get somewhere faster.



On that note, when people pull the opposite direction to take a turn. For example, pulling into the right lane to take a left turn.


----------



## amberlamps

Conscious Box still has not sent me shipping confirmation. The last 2 boxes went out on the 7th. I cancelled after the payment went through and they e-mailed me back with confirmation and said that my last box will have something extra in it. I hope they don't leave me out of it, if so I will be more than irritated.

Just read the e-mail they sent confirming my cancellation and it says they'll process it today. D'oh.


----------



## Playedinloops

Ughh this antibiotic is making me incredibly nauseous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sitting at my desk trying not to throw up. Suuucks.


----------



## calexxia

That I'm on the wait list at work for vacation and it looks like I won't be getting the day off.


----------



## amberlamps

That sucks.

It's unethical, but when I was younger if it was just a day I wouldn't even bother with requesting time off. I'd just call in sick!


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> It's unethical, but when I was younger if it was just a day I wouldn't even bother with requesting time off. I'd just call in sick!



I have more vacation time available than sick time. I may call in sick, though, because the reason I requested today off is because I'm feel like Hell (I submitted the request over the weekend)


----------



## amberlamps

Ah, we didn't get vacation time, just generalized time off. The shitty thing was if we didn't have PTO to use, we'd get a point deducted. Something like 3 points was a warning, and I think 5 was firing. 1/3 point for lateness/leaving early. I'm so glad I don't work there anymore, that could be an entire rant thread of its own.


----------



## jewele

I hate going to my MAC counter. The people there are rude and do not know the product very well. I went in for some foundation, girl comes up to me to help. Starts getting a color of a foundation and says just a second I'll be right back. I see her go over to a girl who is getting her makeup done and she started to put eyeshadow on her. I'm like 'wth!!' Am I now invisible?? So she finished putting eyeshadow on the girl, goes in the back. I'm still standing there waiting. She comes back out to me and asks another girl what kind of foundation should she try on me. That annoys me further because she doesn't know the product and I'm sure she wasn't new!! So a foundation is suggested and she tried the color on me, I said i'll take it.

She goes in the back again, I stood there for 4-5 minutes. Comes back out and tells me another lady will ring up my order. So now I'm standing in line and it's my turn at the register.  The girl who got my makeup now comes over to the register and starts talking to the register girl about somebody else!! Again I am just standing there staring at them waiting. This went on for 2 minutes. Are you freakin' serious!! So they are both talking the whole time, I'm completely ignored. During that process the lady wasn't paying attention, she put in an extra item I didn't purchase. So when I got home I found I had a Studio Tech Powder Foundation in C40 that wasn't mine, along with what I purchased. Since I was pissed I thought I would take that item back and exchange it for something I wanted (I know it's wrong), BUT it doesn't have the purchased sticker on it that my Macy's does so I can't take it back.

I have such a bad experience every single time!! Every time!! Unfortunatley it's the only MAC counter here. What do I do with the extra foundation? The good part of me says I should just give it back, the bad part of me wants something to make up for the hassle I get from them.


----------



## aleeeshuh

I completely agree! I'm a fan of their products, but I can do without their crappy customer service. I really don't appreciate it!!! I hardly leave empty handed each time I stop at the counter. SO IRRITATING! Can you believe that we drop so much money and they act like snooty little rudies!!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *jewele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate going to my MAC counter.


----------



## aleeeshuh

I am on my second cup of coffee and it's only 10:25 here!!!


----------



## amoxirat

I can't stop coughing~  I don't even have a bunch of phlegm in my throat . . . 

ugh.


----------



## Playedinloops

I brought a naked juice protein zone double berry smoothie to work and I'd never tried the protein ones. omg chalky nastiness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I brought a naked juice protein zone double berry smoothie to work and I'd never tried the protein ones. omg chalky nastiness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The odwalla chocolate protein smoothies taste the least chalky, IMO.


----------



## DairyGirl

The girl across from me at work is eating WAY too loud. Looks like it's time for a drink. Oops, it's monday.


----------



## 13Bluestar97

My swim coach is being a disorganized, rash beeyotch. She makes the world's worst decisions that are gonna affect me and my team. I wanna tell her what I think but I don't wanna risk jeopardizing my spot on the elite team.


----------



## amberlamps

Stupid political propaganda and other campaign automated calls. I'm on the do not call list and yet they still keep calling.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stupid political propaganda and other campaign automated calls. I'm on the do not call list and yet they still keep calling.



I've gotten so many of those and I never answer. two from the same number tonight. ughhh.


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten so many of those and I never answer. two from the same number tonight. ughhh.



I've been getting them nonstop lately!  It's sooo annoying.


----------



## Candlecove

I hate when people think they just touch my hair. A lady actually did that today. She pulled it really hard to see if it was extensions, then she got butthurt when I told her to keep her hands to herself. It hurt like a mofo. 

I have very long hair down (to my bum, my next goal is down to my thighs), and it's soft and shiny. It's also dyed pink and black, so yeah, I can see why someone could think it itsn't my own hair. But it is. And I do not appreciate strangers touching me. 

I just ... damn, I can't even begin to understand what some people are thinking. I've often seen a girl with really soft looking hair and wondering if it really is that soft, but to actually go up to her and grab her hair? Hell no. 

I hate people. I really do.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

I hate unwarranted touches. Seriously. People always seem to think it's ok to touch other people's visible tattoos, and I just will never understand why. It's the beginning of the quarter, so new classmates and whatnot, they all want to get all touchy feely. ew.


----------



## amberlamps

I'm going to sound like a crotchety old lady here (ps. get off my lawn) but one of the new people here have kids and they are so freaking loud. Right now I think they're in the pool (judging by the sound-distance) screaming and shrieking.

The HOA here didn't even allow kids up until recently, apparently. I liked it better that way.


----------



## mszJessica

I hate when people tell you their problems and then you offer to help them and they say oh its normal. Like if you didn't want anyones help in the first place don't rant about your problems!


----------



## msleesh

The fact that my daughter's dad and I cannot even get along for her. I try to have a discussion with him when something comes up that bothers my daughter, but that always erupts into something so much more bigger( and ALWAYS completely off topic!) Take for instance, last night my daughter was bothered with the fact that her grandma keeps telling her that when she turns 13 she can go live with them. After talking with my daughter and getting the complete story and calming her down, I call her dad to tell him that grandma basically needs to back off with all of that. That it's upsetting our daughter and causing her to think she has "problems" I'm not sure if what I said offended him or what, but the "conversation" ended up with I moved on, why can't he




  I mean, really? Grrr, so many negative things to say when he comes to mind. None, nice. It's been 6 years since we've separated. Immature much??


----------



## mszJessica

What's irritating me today?

MEDICAL AND DENTAL PRICES ARE REDICULOUS!!!!!!

And not to mention the failure of a decent health care plan! I'm only 19 years old and a FULL time Student! I shouldn't have to worry about any of this!









They can all just kiss my



!


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's irritating me today?
> 
> MEDICAL AND DENTAL PRICES ARE REDICULOUS!!!!!!
> 
> And not to mention the failure of a decent health care plan! I'm only 19 years old and a FULL time Student! I shouldn't have to worry about any of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can all just kiss my
> 
> 
> 
> !



Do your parents have a plan they can put you on?

My parents have me on theirs, but since I'm turning 26 this year I'm getting kicked off.


----------



## mszJessica

No my mom had the state one but they cut me off once i turned 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my brothers under his dads but i have no dad to go under and my mom doesn't have a job. I work and get paid a good amount for my age but it barely cuts it and my step dad was on a temp job so he couldn't have anyone else under his insurance. I think he's able to put us under his insurance in may, but I have a feeling that it'll be the same benefits as mine except I won't have to pay all the extras that I do now.. Still I think doctors and dentists charge way too much to tell me in 5 minutes oh your getting better and then leave or tell me something I already knew all I needed was the perscription and then I have to pay for that too.
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do your parents have a plan they can put you on?
> 
> My parents have me on theirs, but since I'm turning 26 this year I'm getting kicked off.


----------



## aleeeshuh

I'm sick! I've been sick since Tuesday. But I'm always sick. I'm always efffffing sick. WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! emmer effer


----------



## mszJessica

Your bodies acidic.
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sick! I've been sick since Tuesday. But I'm always sick. I'm always efffffing sick. WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! emmer effer


----------



## amberlamps

School. Enough said.


----------



## Miss19

College.


----------



## amberlamps

In relation to school/college, the VA department. Someone (my secondary school) screwed up my GI bill paperwork and now the VA thinks I owe money, but I don't. I've e-mailed them twice now with no response. If I don't get one by next week I'm going to go down there and be pissed.


----------



## amberlamps

A new neighbor. She just moved here, acts like she's king s#!t of f&amp;@k mountain and lets her dog run around without a leash. Oh, I lied. It has a leash on, but she doesn't hold it. I HATE when people do that. Makes me want to punch them right in the gullet. AND then, today, as I'm taking my dog out to poop, she has the audacity to tell me I need to get my dog groomed, insinuating that I'm a s#!tty person, while getting smoke all over my face and my dog. At somewhere between 13 and 20 years old AND having had neck surgery and multiple teeth removal in the 5 years I've owned him, I'm picking my battles. If the last 2 groomers couldn't finish him, maybe it's not meant to be. I'll get it done when I take him to the vet to get his rabies booster. Hopefully they can sedate him so he doesn't flip his neck out again- I can't afford another $6,000 for neck surgery again. I am not a bad dog owner.

Moral of the story: People should mind their own business.


----------



## mjbono

Every morning when my boyfriend leaves for work my dog whines and barks at me, begging me to let him out. Whenever I do, he runs over to the neighbor's house and the creepy old man that lives here brings him back over here. So today, I took him out on a leash and of course he didn't need to use the bathroom, he just laid down in the grass. =/

my birchbox was shipped out last saturday, and it's still not here. The tracking info isn't even available. I called customer service two days ago about it and the girl said she would "keep an eye on it" for another 24 hours and if it didn't update she would send me a replacement. I guess I'm going to have to call them again. This has happened to me for the past 3 months!!! It's so annoying. I just don't understand how my birchbox gets lost every month. I'm canceling it this month because it's just annoying. The good thing is, I end up getting two boxes because they call the UPS people or whatever and I guess they fix this problem but go ahead and send me a replacement just in case. But I've been disappointed with all of my birchboxes so I just end up getting double what I don't want.

I broke my diet yesterday and now I don't want to work out. I was doing so good, I lost 8 lbs, but I'm just tired of it.


----------



## tweakabell

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In relation to school/college, the VA department. Someone (my secondary school) screwed up my GI bill paperwork and now the VA thinks I owe money, but I don't. I've e-mailed them twice now with no response. If I don't get one by next week I'm going to go down there and be pissed.


Argh, don't get me started on VA/College communications. It takes them forever to submit the paperwork, in Dec because of some vacation screw up we didn't get paid housing in Jan, and because of the way hubby's class schedule is set up he only receives 1/2 of the housing he is allotted even though he does 18 credits (50% more than the 12 of a full time student).


----------



## queenofmakeup

My dog-lover neighbor!!! Geez! It is such a pain-in-the-neck to hear those doggies howling like there is no tomorrow! I can't sleep and to think I still have work later at night Grr! sometimes I just wanted to scream my heart out but I can't 




 So, I'd rather let it slip and pray I'll sleep all through the day.


----------



## aleeeshuh

Aww... I hate sleepless nights. Try earplugs.



> Originally Posted by *queenofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dog-lover neighbor!!! Geez! It is such a pain-in-the-neck to hear those doggies howling like there is no tomorrow! I can't sleep and to think I still have work later at night Grr! sometimes I just wanted to scream my heart out but I can't
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd rather let it slip and pray I'll sleep all through the day.


 This morning I was getting onto the freeway and there was a pedestrian walking around the freeway. I swear he was trying to get himself killed. I was in the slow lane and he was trying to walking in front of my car. Thankfully I was driving slow and and turned on my hazards. He was in total zombie mode. I called 911 to let them know... I hope that guy is ok...


----------



## Pancua

I've been feeling really irritated myself that I got a blog to review cosmetics and due to my self esteem issues, I've done everything but reviews. The only way I am going to get over this self hate is to look at myself in the mirror more so I am challenging myself to do at least 2 make up looks a week starting next week. I've been putting so much effort into losing weight and dressing better but totally failing at finishing the deal. 

Enough is enough!


----------



## Pancua

I was all excited to get started on my truffles this morning. Opening the dark chocolate, the last thing I expected was a handful of maggots. Once I stop gagging and shuddering, HEB is getting a very irate phone call.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was all excited to get started on my truffles this morning. Opening the dark chocolate, the last thing I expected was a handful of maggots. Once I stop gagging and shuddering, HEB is getting a very irate phone call.


 OMG YUCK! Yes, definitely call them!

Sorry that you couldn't eat your truffles. You should've called them right then &amp; there so they could understand just how badly a woman needs her truffles when she opens that damn box. lol!


----------



## Fairest of all

Girls in general are irritating me today. First I'm having issues with a few of my guy friends....they have new girlfriends who have decided they don't want them speaking to me anymore (and made it well known)....I have no clue what the hell I did but it gets me so mad. My boyfriend has plenty of female friends and I don't freak out on them. 

Second I went to get my bangs trimmed at a salon today, and I had a super nice gay guy cutting my hair. All these female stylists kept coming up asking about my dye job and saying how great it looked (thinking he had just done it)....when I told them all I do it myself with *gasp* semi perm dye they all started getting an attitude saying "you _can't_ get color like that from ANYTHING but professional dyes"....then proceeded to touch my hair and point out all the flaws in my coloring abilities (which they were _just_ complimenting when they though It was done at their salon). 

And 3rd recently I've been receiving messages like this one on here from various users insulting everything from my hair, to my weight, to accusing me of photoshopping my pictures. 





Is it something I'm doing?


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Oh my god that's terrible! You're not doing anything wrong, your hair is awesome and it does look professionally done, those witches are just jealous. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls in general are irritating me today. First I'm having issues with a few of my guy friends....they have new girlfriends who have decided they don't want them speaking to me anymore (and made it well known)....I have no clue what the hell I did but it gets me so mad. My boyfriend has plenty of female friends and I don't freak out on them.
> 
> Second I went to get my bangs trimmed at a salon today, and I had a super nice gay guy cutting my hair. All these female stylists kept coming up asking about my dye job and saying how great it looked (thinking he had just done it)....when I told them all I do it myself with *gasp* semi perm dye they all started getting an attitude saying "you _can't_ get color like that from ANYTHING but professional dyes"....then proceeded to touch my hair and point out all the flaws in my coloring abilities (which they were _just_ complimenting when they though It was done at their salon).
> 
> And 3rd recently I've been receiving messages like this one on here from various users insulting everything from my hair, to my weight, to accusing me of photoshopping my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something I'm doing?


----------



## Pancua

This is all fine and good cause I know it can really be irritating but I really hope you also reported it to one of the mods.



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls in general are irritating me today. First I'm having issues with a few of my guy friends....they have new girlfriends who have decided they don't want them speaking to me anymore (and made it well known)....I have no clue what the hell I did but it gets me so mad. My boyfriend has plenty of female friends and I don't freak out on them.
> 
> Second I went to get my bangs trimmed at a salon today, and I had a super nice gay guy cutting my hair. All these female stylists kept coming up asking about my dye job and saying how great it looked (thinking he had just done it)....when I told them all I do it myself with *gasp* semi perm dye they all started getting an attitude saying "you _can't_ get color like that from ANYTHING but professional dyes"....then proceeded to touch my hair and point out all the flaws in my coloring abilities (which they were _just_ complimenting when they though It was done at their salon).
> 
> And 3rd recently I've been receiving messages like this one on here from various users insulting everything from my hair, to my weight, to accusing me of photoshopping my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something I'm doing?


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my god that's terrible! You're not doing anything wrong, your hair is awesome and it does look professionally done, those witches are just jealous. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahaha well thanks!! 







> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is all fine and good cause I know it can really be irritating but I really hope you also reported it to one of the mods.


 While it is annoying I don't feel like it's bad to the point of needing to do that. I did have to change my username cause some of them were looking me up on my personal pages (like an idiot I used my full name), but I just blocked them and made my personal pages private. I just don't understand what I do in particular that makes people want to lash out at me like that


----------



## BrittneyMarie

I'm not irritated with anything now, but for the last 11 freaking days I was pretty damn irritated that I didn't have electricity. SO glad to be past that now!


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahaha well thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is annoying I don't feel like it's bad to the point of needing to do that. I did have to change my username cause some of them were looking me up on my personal pages (like an idiot I used my full name), but I just blocked them and made my personal pages private. I just don't understand what I do in particular that makes people want to lash out at me like that


 You're different in a totally fun and gorgeous way (I will never stop lovin' your pink hair!), and I think different is one of those things that makes people lash out--even when it doesn't affect them any way at all. Plus, people can be mega assholes for NO reason when they've got the anonymity of the internet to hide behind.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Fairest of all you may be and pinkiest hair, too! Love it and let them hate! Jive talking haters are envious and just wishing they had guts like you to enjoy and have fun with your beauty. I like having haters and encourage them; nice to know someone is thinking about me lol. No, in all seriousness, people who hate like that give me confidence because they are obviously intimidated by me in whatever way and can only compensate by being/acting ugly! It's actually sad, because I think people who feel like they have no pull or power have to try and tear someone down in order to build themselves. Chin up, you're gorgeous, got a great twinkle in your eyes, and the hair is amazeballs!


----------



## Missglammygirl

I keep seeing the nespresso ads all over this site and its driving me nuts!!!!!! I work for them so its kinda irritating to think of them on my free time!!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls in general are irritating me today. First I'm having issues with a few of my guy friends....they have new girlfriends who have decided they don't want them speaking to me anymore (and made it well known)....I have no clue what the hell I did but it gets me so mad. My boyfriend has plenty of female friends and I don't freak out on them.
> 
> Second I went to get my bangs trimmed at a salon today, and I had a super nice gay guy cutting my hair. All these female stylists kept coming up asking about my dye job and saying how great it looked (thinking he had just done it)....when I told them all I do it myself with *gasp* semi perm dye they all started getting an attitude saying "you _can't_ get color like that from ANYTHING but professional dyes"....then proceeded to touch my hair and point out all the flaws in my coloring abilities (which they were _just_ complimenting when they though It was done at their salon).
> 
> And 3rd recently I've been receiving messages like this one on here from various users insulting everything from my hair, to my weight, to accusing me of photoshopping my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something I'm doing?


 I LOVE your hair! I wish i had the courage to wear pink hair lol! dont listen to those losers who send you those messages! its soo pretty!


----------



## Fairest of all

Thank you very much for the support ladies!!!! 





I guess after it happens so many times you just kind of have to stop and think if it's something your doing wrong.

I know it sounds very stereotypical, but I've always been friends with nothing but guys and not really by choice. My mom has pictures of me when I was little at daycare just playing with groups of boys...she said all the girls kind of ignored me, but the boys were really nice (and this was obviously before hormones were in the picture). Nowadays before introducing me to a friend or girlfriend guys always say things like "She can be a little much at first, but she's nicer when you get to know her"......isn't that just another way of saying "she's a witch, but you'll get used to it"? lol. They don't do that before introducing a guy friend, so why do they want to hang out with girls who they have to give warnings about?

I just don't know how to go about making friends when every one you meet already has their mind made up about you before even giving you a chance. In my head I think oh I have pink hair, it'll be fun going to a salon and having like minded people to talk to...but then they are just really rude for no reason and I don't get why. Guys don't do that crap...I don't go into gamestop to trade in a weird game and have a group of dudes walk up to me and start insulting me for playing it 





I swear I'm not some conceited jerk who thinks I'm hot stuff and everyone is jealous of me.....I'm the most awkward, nerdy, self deprecating person you will ever meet. I just honest to god cannot figure out why i bring out the claws in women, but have zero difficulty making guy friends. If I were unknowingly a complete witch or something I'd think I would have no friends or at least someone would tell me lol. The older I get the more I feel like I want meaningful friendships so that's why I've been over thinking it I guess. 

Part of why i love this forum so much is_ _because I get to chat with so many of you who are really genuinely awesome. I've never had that in my personal life so it's really nice being able to have that kind of interaction here


----------



## MissLindaJean

Fairest, I totally get it! I feel pretty comfortable around guys and always felt more at ease with them than with girls. I am not the most socially adept butterfly lol, by any means. But I've got enough acquaintances and my inner circle. I feel like guys are more direct and will just duke it out and dust each other off afterwards. But when women are dealing with each other, we can have a tendency to get real vicious and underhanded...it becomes so much more mental than physical and that scars worse.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fairest, I totally get it! I feel pretty comfortable around guys and always felt more at ease with them than with girls. I am not the most socially adept butterfly lol, by any means. But I've got enough acquaintances and my inner circle. I feel like guys are more direct and will just duke it out and dust each other off afterwards. But when women are dealing with each other, we can have a tendency to get real vicious and underhanded...it becomes so much more mental than physical and that scars worse.


 Don't get me wrong...I've met some nice girls and not everyone has wanted a piece of me. Just in general the way women act baffles me. I'll go with my boyfriend to his male bosses work parties and it always seems to be guys doing one thing in one room, girls doing another. The women without fail do NOTHING but gossip when the guys aren't around! Gossip about neighbors down the street, gossip about celebrities, gossip about that witch who gave them a dirty look at the gym.....why on earth do you want to spend your life that way? I fully admit on my end sitting there like 





I realize by not contributing to the conversation I isolate myself and make it hard to grow closer with them...but seriously I would MUCH rather go shoot some darts with the guys and talk about the new Spiderman movie. I just don't have it in me to be so damn negative all the time

It was the same way throughout school....the girls would just constantly tear one another apart and I just never wanted any part of it. During lunch and after school my guy friends and I would go hang out in the engineering room working on a hovercraft, while the girls I know just sat around witching about life. I just never saw the point in spending your life talking about everyone else's.


----------



## sweeet513

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I've met some nice girls and not everyone has wanted a piece of me. Just in general the way women act baffles me. I'll go with my boyfriend to his male bosses work parties and it always seems to be guys doing one thing in one room, girls doing another. The women without fail do NOTHING but gossip when the guys aren't around! Gossip about neighbors down the street, gossip about celebrities, gossip about that witch who gave them a dirty look at the gym.....why on earth do you want to spend your life that way? I fully admit on my end sitting there like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize by not contributing to the conversation I isolate myself and make it hard to grow closer with them...but seriously I would MUCH rather go shoot some darts with the guys and talk about the new Spiderman movie. I just don't have it in me to be so damn negative all the time
> 
> It was the same way throughout school....the girls would just constantly tear one another apart and I just never wanted any part of it. During lunch and after school my guy friends and I would go hang out in the engineering room working on a hovercraft, while the girls I know just sat around witching about life. I just never saw the point in spending your life talking about everyone else's.


 Fairest, I just wanted to post to let you know this is just typical behavior (imo) when a person does not fit into some "stereotypical image" of what a girl should be about/care about.  It really is so sad that women have to cut each other down to feel better about themselves, and I can completely relate to your situation.  Once I went to a party where all the wives were separated from the husbands, and all the women could do was complain about everything the men would/would not do.  Most of their complaints were not things that I had issues with with my husband, so I didn't have very much to add.  But then they started complaining about fantasy football (i run a league) and hubby busted me, it was over from there.  They were very rude, saying things like the only reason I can do it is cuz i dont have kids, etc.  I just stayed with the men after that.  In general, I like to "do" things, not just "talk about" things, and I guess that is why I prefer men, but I really have male centric hobbies, so that might contribute as well (I love all sports, video games, anime, fishing, camping etc)  BTW, I love your entire look, and usually love reading your posts (just sad this type of behavior is happening to you)


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *sweeet513* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fairest, I just wanted to post to let you know this is just typical behavior (imo) when a person does not fit into some "stereotypical image" of what a girl should be about/care about.  It really is so sad that women have to cut each other down to feel better about themselves, and I can completely relate to your situation.  Once I went to a party where all the wives were separated from the husbands, and all the women could do was complain about everything the men would/would not do.  Most of their complaints were not things that I had issues with with my husband, so I didn't have very much to add.  But then they started complaining about fantasy football (i run a league) and hubby busted me, it was over from there.  They were very rude, saying things like the only reason I can do it is cuz i dont have kids, etc.  I just stayed with the men after that.  In general, I like to "do" things, not just "talk about" things, and I guess that is why I prefer men, but I really have male centric hobbies, so that might contribute as well (I love all sports, video games, anime, fishing, camping etc)  BTW, I love your entire look, and usually love reading your posts (just sad this type of behavior is happening to you)


 Thank you for such a kind response 





I feel very similar to you in that I'm 24, unmarried with no kids but living with my boyfriend...but most of the people my age and older are married or divorced with kids and I just have no way to fit into that sort of social setting. It seems like they go around just expecting justification for their complaints then wanting you to add how bad your life is to make them feel better. It's just hard because my life is not dramatic like that...I choose to not let it be. Very much like you said...I told them that I had just bought and paid off my home, car, and credit cards and got a very fast "well the ONLY reason you could do that is because you don't have kids to take care of like we do"....um yes, I chose a different path than you. Can't you just be happy for my accomplishment instead of turning it around to excuses for why you haven't done it? I just went and hung out with the guys and had a much better time lol.

While I am quite girly in some ways, I also have male centric hobbies. I'm very much a science nerd so for fun my boyfriend and I do things like camping and digging for fossils at a nearby hot spot, raising our own ladybugs, butterflies, mantis, etc then releasing them, star watching and home improvement projects. Don't get me wrong I enjoy getting a coffee and window shopping as well, but like you said I feel the need to do physically and intellectually stimulating activities and it seems like girls are never into them. 

I'm sorry to hear it's happened to you as well....I really wish women would make a real effort to just be supportive of one another.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stupid political propaganda and other campaign automated calls. I'm on the do not call list and yet they still keep calling.


 Political calls are exempt from the National Do Not Call List.  It's the only reason Congress actually passed the Bill for the NDNCL.  And any company you have ever given your phone number or other contact information to is also exempt.  Unfortunately.  Really it just makes me want to swear.  I hate political calls.  You have to tell the caller to remove you from THEIR calling list.  The law says they have up to 30 days to do it.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls in general are irritating me today. First I'm having issues with a few of my guy friends....they have new girlfriends who have decided they don't want them speaking to me anymore (and made it well known)....I have no clue what the hell I did but it gets me so mad. My boyfriend has plenty of female friends and I don't freak out on them.
> 
> Second I went to get my bangs trimmed at a salon today, and I had a super nice gay guy cutting my hair. All these female stylists kept coming up asking about my dye job and saying how great it looked (thinking he had just done it)....when I told them all I do it myself with *gasp* semi perm dye they all started getting an attitude saying "you _can't_ get color like that from ANYTHING but professional dyes"....then proceeded to touch my hair and point out all the flaws in my coloring abilities (which they were _just_ complimenting when they though It was done at their salon).
> 
> And 3rd recently I've been receiving messages like this one on here from various users insulting everything from my hair, to my weight, to accusing me of photoshopping my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something I'm doing?


 Um, yeah, one reason my ID pic is flowers.  People are so mean.


----------



## iPretty949

Does it count when I get irritated to people who boast in their FB pages that there are a lot of people hating them for some reasons?

Like this:





and people bragging about something their partner is buying for them like posting -- "Thanks honey because you are buying me APPLE IPAD3 and I sooo love my iPhone4s! Cannot wait for iPhone5!"

I'm like, OMG!! Puhleeeeeezeee!

I admit, there WERE times that I used to post stuff like these but minutes later, I take them off my FB..

It's plainly annoying and I have to ask my husband OVER and OVER if I am like that in my FB, he says no.

Funny, I consult him if I want to brag something, on FB, he says its okay but I myself dont want to do it, because I do not want to annoy others too.


----------



## Johnnie

Got into a bit of a disagreement with a very narrow minded, ignorant person. That is all.


----------



## nelliebelle1197

That is all ridiculous. First of all, what is the big deal about pink hair? When I was a young punk girl in the late 80s and early 90s, I was the only one of my friends without some color not found in nature hair and that was only because with my curls I can't get away with it without looking like the Afro circus zebra. I was the weirdo cause my hair was either blonde or henna red. Secondly, that behavior is mostly from sad, insecure little people. I went to an all women's college and 20 years later still have bright, gorgeous and intelligent girlfriends who are with me no matter what. There really are women like that! 

Regardless, I'd rather be the threat than a sad little person, so what do I know.







> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for such a kind response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very similar to you in that I'm 24, unmarried with no kids but living with my boyfriend...but most of the people my age and older are married or divorced with kids and I just have no way to fit into that sort of social setting. It seems like they go around just expecting justification for their complaints then wanting you to add how bad your life is to make them feel better. It's just hard because my life is not dramatic like that...I choose to not let it be. Very much like you said...I told them that I had just bought and paid off my home, car, and credit cards and got a very fast "well the ONLY reason you could do that is because you don't have kids to take care of like we do"....um yes, I chose a different path than you. Can't you just be happy for my accomplishment instead of turning it around to excuses for why you haven't done it? I just went and hung out with the guys and had a much better time lol.
> 
> While I am quite girly in some ways, I also have male centric hobbies. I'm very much a science nerd so for fun my boyfriend and I do things like camping and digging for fossils at a nearby hot spot, raising our own ladybugs, butterflies, mantis, etc then releasing them, star watching and home improvement projects. Don't get me wrong I enjoy getting a coffee and window shopping as well, but like you said I feel the need to do physically and intellectually stimulating activities and it seems like girls are never into them.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear it's happened to you as well....I really wish women would make a real effort to just be supportive of one another.


----------



## aleeeshuh

It's July and it's raining in San Francisco. WTF


----------



## omgitsliz

the fact that I cant seem to get back onto my diet


----------



## Adrienne

Lack of sleep is making me very irritated. My son kept waking my husband and I up all night long and I couldn't fall asleep at all. Just had a test last thursday, had one yesterday, have one today to turn in, and have an exam on Thursday. I wish Friday would hurry up and get here so I can start my break!!


----------



## CaliMel

I have wayyy too much stuff! Going to have a sale on my blog and hopefully rehome it. But geez. I was doing really well last year with cutting down on things and then I think I went nuts with subscription boxes and sales and ended up with way too many extras and things I will never use.

I'm trying to move out of here soon so I can move in with my bf too, so I really need to pare down so that moving isn't a total nightmare.


----------



## aleeeshuh

Link to blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like sales lol


----------



## divadoll

I spent 3 hrs at the beach and I got sunburnt on the left side while I was driving home!!!


----------



## calexxia

Migraine.


----------



## PeridotCricket

No air conditioning. The only reason I keep my job, besides needing the money, is because I have the best boss in the world. I feel like I need a shower every 2 hours because I'm so sweaty. My laptop will not download OpenOffice. My Birchbox is missing a freaking sample. Grrr! Bad Day.


----------



## Pancua

The stress levels are running high right now and everything is irritating me. The SO's middle son, R, is severely handicapped and has Downs. Yesterday morning he was admitted into the hospital with viral pneumonia and last night he had to be intubated because he wasn't getting enough oxygen. Part of his handicap is a compromised respiratory system as it is so pneumonia is very scary right now.


----------



## xlisaa

Even though I'm getting enough sleep through the night, I feel tired throughout the day &amp; it's bugging me out. They have lowered the amount of units that students at my University can take this semester, which is making it harder to get all the classes to graduate. I'm gonna be stuck in college forever.. ughhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh

OMG! What school do you go to? That's unbelievable. 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though I'm getting enough sleep through the night, I feel tired throughout the day &amp; it's bugging me out. They have lowered the amount of units that students at my University can take this semester, which is making it harder to get all the classes to graduate. I'm gonna be stuck in college forever.. ughhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all

Hospitals. My mom has been in and out for over 2 years with debilitating side pain and every time the doctors refuse to do anything more than an xray and assume its her scar adhesions from a hysterectomy 25 yrs ago. They don't seem to be able to comprehend that more than one thing can be wrong at a time. After a serious blow up with her doctors and threatening legal action they took her in for a bunch of tests and found a massive ulcer, sludge in her gall bladder, and calcified nodules in her lungs that are hopefully harmless. I've been making damn sure they feel like assholes for just writing her off and trying to send her home like they have already done multiple times.


----------



## divadoll

OMG!  I'd see a lawyer anyways.


----------



## Tyari

Ewwwwwww!!!!!! Really???? Yuck!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was all excited to get started on my truffles this morning. Opening the dark chocolate, the last thing I expected was a handful of maggots. Once I stop gagging and shuddering, HEB is getting a very irate phone call.


----------



## Tyari

Medical malpractice. They were negligent!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hospitals. My mom has been in and out for over 2 years with debilitating side pain and every time the doctors refuse to do anything more than an xray and assume its her scar adhesions from a hysterectomy 25 yrs ago. They don't seem to be able to comprehend that more than one thing can be wrong at a time. After a serious blow up with her doctors and threatening legal action they took her in for a bunch of tests and found a massive ulcer, sludge in her gall bladder, and calcified nodules in her lungs that are hopefully harmless. I've been making damn sure they feel like assholes for just writing her off and trying to send her home like they have already done multiple times.


----------



## calexxia

GRRRRRR

Our Internet is acting the fool tonight. Already reset the router (roommates are going away for the weekend) and am only on here via the freakin' Mobile Hotspot on my iPhone. Which I HATE to use.

ETA: WELL, THANK THE SWEET LORD LEMMY! As soon as I posted that, things got back to normal!


----------



## iPretty949

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRR
> 
> Our Internet is acting the fool tonight. Already reset the router (roommates are going away for the weekend) and am only on here via the freakin' Mobile Hotspot on my iPhone. Which I HATE to use.
> 
> ETA: WELL, THANK THE SWEET LORD LEMMY! As soon as I posted that, things got back to normal!


I really does feel good to have internet back up and running.

We had been living off from Hotspot and Tethering for two weeks because we moved to a different unit in our compound and techs cancelled our service order. We finally got our net/tv bundle today and I am so relieeeeeeeved!


----------



## iPretty949

Small closet. We are living in a corporate apartment here in the Bay Area and I have accumulated toooo much stuff that they don't fit in the closet anymore.

I guess I am such a pack rat because I do not throw away boxes and stuff. My sub boxes are still in their boxes and they are all crammed up in my closet.

We have a town home in SoCal but we only go home twice a month. Lucky if we are staying there for a week. If I am migrating some stuff there, I might end up looking for them when I need them.


----------



## PeridotCricket

My right knee is killing me. I tripped and fell on it a couple weeks ago. I took a sleeping pill at 3 a.m. and it finally kicked in at 4 a.m. I got a call at 6:59 a.m. to come in to Work because the 7 a.m. to 3 p.m. person called in. My Sunday shift is 3 p.m. to 11 p.m. So I'm barely awake and really ticked off and I might have to work a double.


----------



## ladygrey

Welp, Aunt Flo is visiting me and for some reason I am feeling really edgy, annoyed, delicate and fugly. I put on my makeup this morning, and I thought I looked like a stupid ugly clown, so I just washed it all off and stayed in my pajamas all day watching Netflix. Bleh.


----------



## Fairest of all

USPS.....they keep losing track of my packages even though I send them with delivery confirmation. It's now 3 in the past 10 days


----------



## aleeeshuh

i'm sure you're none of the mentioned! but aunt flo does have that effect on me too! it's a about a few days away and my cha chas are super sensitive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Welp, Aunt Flo is visiting me and for some reason I am feeling really edgy, annoyed, delicate and fugly. I put on my makeup this morning, and I thought I looked like a stupid ugly clown, so I just washed it all off and stayed in my pajamas all day watching Netflix. Bleh.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Aunt Flow caught me unawares at the movie's on Monday! Thank goodness it's almost over, then the hormonal breakout will go away! Grrrr..tried a new facial cleansing towelette last night and woke up with hives all over my neck and chest today! What the French toast? For some reason, it didn't break my face out, just everywhere else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feeling like the ugly duckling with leprosy today lol.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

I'm so lethargic, I don't even have energy to get out of the bed this morning. I'm hoping this doesn't lead to getting sick!


----------



## CaliMel

Tomorrow will be my 12th day in a row working. I got promoted, which is awesome, but I have to work my old job while they find a new person to replace me in my old position. It's a nice problem to have, to be sure, but I really am looking forward to free time where I don't have to be at work.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

Only 8AM and I'm irritated that I've been so lazy the past week. Just realizing today that I need to  haul a$$ to get my portfolio done.


----------



## suenotto

Why is it impossible to go into a mattress store just to look around and sit on some beds? I swear, every mattress store has some annoying sales guy who simply won't leave you alone to look. They have to keep on you and ask you a billion questions, I can't get out soon enough! so annoying!


----------



## mizjmakeup

*There are a lot of things I've been irritated about for a while now.*

*We're moving back to the place where we used to live. So there is tons of stress/packing/drama involved!*

*In the next week or so hopefully we'll be on the road and back home! *


----------



## aleeeshuh

Just one of them days...

GAH. Is vacay time yet?!


----------



## amberlamps

My grades aren't posted onto my student account yet. I know I got the ones I expected, but that doesn't do any good until they're posted there! I need my anatomy &amp; physiology grade posted NOWWWWWWWWWWW so I can formally and officially submit my nursing school application. There's a 2 year wait, so the sooner I get on that list, the better.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I got fired today (well, Thursday, but I haven't been to bed yet so it still seems like today) because our company lost the only client that has kept us open for 10+ years, they were not going to tell us, just shut the doors, but I found out from our IT Assistant, and I told some other Reps knowing full well they would tell everybody else. The IT Assistant came to clean out his office and told 3 of us what is going on, but I got blamed for the leak, so I'm fired, too. Anyway, tyey have 2 weeks before the doors close and our Boss was told he could not tell us. The other Reps deserve to know. How bad would I be if I kept it to myself? Anyway, I've already applied a bunch of places today and I will try to find twice as many tomorrow. Let the job search begin. It is good to be out of that place.


----------



## biancardi

people who don't respond to emails/pm's.  And I know for a fact that they know it is there.

Just be polite and RESPOND.  I don't give a sh*t if the answer is negative or whatever - just respond.  And don't lie, for crying out loud.  It is so easy to find out if you are lying.


----------



## BeautyRoom

What's irritating me today?

What isn't!

Sat in traffic for an hour this morning, got a flat tyre, massive credit card bill arrived later - and that was just the morning!


----------



## Moonittude

This is such a first world problem, but I just what to whine about it, and this seems like the appropriate place.

A family member bought me a pair of Uggs for Christmas (yay!) and I am so excited to get them. He paid for second day shipping through UPS, and they were supposed to arrive today, but...

UPS website says it is on time, and that it will be delivered today, but it's after 8pm and it also says the package was in Utah this morning, and I am in Portland, Oregon. Since they are late, I most likely will get the package on Monday, if I'm lucky. I just hate that they got my hopes up by displaying an inaccurate time estimate, and still haven't updated their tracking. And I think it is cheapy of them not to deliver on Saturday since they are late.

End of rant. I'm really really thankful to be getting the Uggs at all, but you know, my feet are cold, now. I am turning up the heater.


----------



## Moonittude

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got fired today (well, Thursday, but I haven't been to bed yet so it still seems like today) because our company lost the only client that has kept us open for 10+ years, they were not going to tell us, just shut the doors, but I found out from our IT Assistant, and I told some other Reps knowing full well they would tell everybody else. The IT Assistant came to clean out his office and told 3 of us what is going on, but I got blamed for the leak, so I'm fired, too. Anyway, tyey have 2 weeks before the doors close and our Boss was told he could not tell us. The other Reps deserve to know. How bad would I be if I kept it to myself? Anyway, I've already applied a bunch of places today and I will try to find twice as many tomorrow. Let the job search begin. It is good to be out of that place.
That is infuriating! I understand that disgruntled employees are dangerous when they know their job is over, but they have a right to know, and it isn't right for the higher ups to keep that from them. What if someone were buying a house, or a new car, and now they might need their savings for just survival. Rude.

That stinks that you got blamed for the leak. I think you're right that the other reps deserve to know, but what would be the consequences for you, if you told them? If you think it might hurt your references, it might not be worth it. Sometimes when I've told someone the truth when I wasn't supposed to, the person I told, confronted the secret keeper directly with what I said, and told them I was the one who told. I mean, I don't think it's your responsibility to tell everyone, just because you know.


----------



## Deareux

Two conversations I had today.

[Today is Friday]

Them: How long does it take to get special orders in?

Me: One business day.

Them: So, on Saturday?

Me: No. One business day would be Monday.

Them: Okay, let me call my doctor's office.

[A while later]

Doctor's Office: Can you order in this medication?

Me: Yes I can.

DO: How long will it take?

Me: One business day.

DO: Will it be there on Saturday?

Me: No. One business day will be Monday.

DO: Are you sure you can't have it in by Saturday?

Me: Yes, I'm sure. One business day means Monday.

DO: Okay, we'll have to send the order elsewhere. They need it by Saturday.

[FACEPALM]


----------



## OiiO

Going to my FIL's side of the family Christmas get-together tomorrow, and those people are the types of relatives you are secretly ashamed to be related to. And this isn't even the daily rant yet! My MIL is pretty much the only person keeping me sane among those crazies, and she's sick with a cold so she won't be there tomorrow... I'm seriously considering faking a cold too just so I don't have to go -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amorgb

I have to agree with everyone who asks what isn't irritating me right now.  I don't think there's been a single day in the past few years that something hasn't irritated me.  Rant time, if any of your are bored enough to actually read this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I only say this because I am haha)!

High school.  I'm so over everything about it.  I know I literally only have 6 months left, but I feel so burnt out.  I've been at the top of my class since middle school and I honestly don't know why I put in any effort before about the 10th grade.  If I hadn't, I'd be fine right now.  It doesn't help that I seem to be much more mature than everyone else, but I cannot wait another day to be in college.  And honestly, the minute graduation is over nothing from high school even matters anymore, so why even bother?  Can you tell I have serious senioritis?? 






Guys.  Well, just a couple of them in particular.  If you really wanna know, keep reading and I'll tell you (since this is my rant and I can go on if I want!).  I started dating this guy about this time last year.  I really had no interest in him and tried getting away from him for many months (even dated someone else that I completely regret not sticking with) but he chased after me and I gave in willingly after a while.  He did a lot to make me feel special and like he was serious about me.  Well we start dating, and he cheats on me.  Talks to many many many girls (was doing that the whole time he was chasing me and telling me I was the only one for him) and tells them many of the same lies he told me.  I didn't find out a lot of this stuff until later, so all this time we were arguing all the time (mainly because I thought he was cheating on me but he would turn it around on me every time I accused him of it) and he was treating me badly.  I did a lot for him: gave him money when he needed it, got into fights with my parents to justify our relationship, brought him food etc. like a nice girlfriend, all sorts of things.  He never did anything for me.  Then over the summer he moves about an hour away and basically stops talking to me completely.  Just recently we hung out because I just can't say no to the guy, and he somehow thinks we are back together.  He gets mad because I won't drive an hour to see him every day (he can't drive so its always on me) and he starts fights about every little thing.  He used to judge me based off of very childish things and say that I wasn't good enough/needed to change.  Anyway, still trying to decide whether to go see him tomorrow or just completely end things.  I'm completely over him now (which is a miracle because I was head over heels once I gave into his chasing) by the way.  Also along the same lines, I have an ex from a while ago that I really like and I know he really likes me, but hes pretty much against dating (maybe I ruined that because I broke up with him after two weeks and I was probably his first girlfriend 



) so I'm stuck in the friend zone.  WHAT!!

Last thing I promise!  Other drivers.  Mainly, those that are turning.  I want to know what they are teaching in physics classes these days because you CANNOT be completely stopped and turn at the same time.  To turn into your driveway, you CANNOT be completely stopped.  Please keep moving!!  I know I get a little crazy and daring when I drive (not to mention a teeny weeny bit of road rage), but please try to be respectful of the fact that I have to drive 30 mins from my house to be basically anywhere so on my way home I would rather it not take me an extra hour because you're slow.  I just want to get home.

Wow that was way longer than I thought.  I wasn't even that irritated when I started writing this.  Little did you know, I've just been waiting FOREVER to get to make my point that you must continue to move in order to turn.  Anyway, I do feel better now!  This thread is awesome!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Looking for a New Job Is Frustrating. Out of 100 jobs that say, "No Experience Necessary" in the title or the top of the ad, 99 will say "Prior Experience Required" in the actual job description. It gets my hopes up again and again, then the disappointment every time. After a while, I just end up crying and I have to give up looking for the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead

People seem to have gotten the idea that because I am a lesbian and big supporter of ALL LGBT rights, that I am trans. Thus many people at school have been calling me a tr*nny. The school won't do anything about it because the people calling me slurs are on the student council. Hm.

Also the hall monitor has caught onto my habit of hiding out in the handicapped bathroom stall during lunch. She's threatening to report me for "lurking" and "unsanitary behaviour".

Everyone needs to just hop off my highly-rumoured d*ck, in my humble opinion.

Haha, I can't wait for university...


----------



## BeMyBait

Yesterday was so flippin' busy at work. From open, to close people were just coming through the door. I was so exhausted I could barely move when I got home. Now today is Friday and its a friggin' 10 hour day. First thing this morning my Manager comes parading out of her office declaring that we're going to clean today. I wanted to choke her. She helped customers for maybe 2 hours yesterday. Clean my ass! "Luckily" though its been too busy to clean today.... which I don't know if thats a good or a bad thing. I'm just tired and have very little patience for how incredibly ignorant people are about banking. (I forgot to mention I work at a bank) Things that you would think people should just know as common knowledge, they don't know and act like you're the moron because you know it. Like how you can't put rolled change through the Drive Thru, or how you need a VALID ID to receive cash. I hate so much when someone hands me an expired ID and say "Well its still me...." It actually angers me because I feel like its preventable. The education system has really failed these people!


----------



## Esthylove

Starting to read a book and getting hooked on it instantly, to find out through goodreads that it's actually the 4th book in the series. Yeah. Lame I know but it pissed me off!


----------



## SaraP

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yesterday was so flippin' busy at work. From open, to close people were just coming through the door. I was so exhausted I could barely move when I got home.

Now today is Friday and its a friggin' 10 hour day. First thing this morning my Manager comes parading out of her office declaring that we're going to clean today. I wanted to choke her. She helped customers for maybe 2 hours yesterday. Clean my ass!

"Luckily" though its been too busy to clean today.... which I don't know if thats a good or a bad thing.

I'm just tired and have very little patience for how incredibly ignorant people are about banking.

(I forgot to mention I work at a bank)

Things that you would think people should just know as common knowledge, they don't know and act like you're the moron because you know it.

Like how you can't put rolled change through the Drive Thru, or how you need a VALID ID to receive cash.

I hate so much when someone hands me an expired ID and say "Well its still me...."

It actually angers me because I feel like its preventable. _*The education system has really failed these people!*_
So true, I'm a notary and people will have a id that's expired or the name isn't a match (ex. Sara P but the paperwork shows Sarah P) and they get all crazy like you make the law. I have one job to verify you are the person listed...that is all. When I was in school, not THAT long ago, we had a business elective that taught you how to use a checkbook, make a deposit, make a withdrawal and whaaaat balance the account! _"What do you mean I don't have money? I still have checks!"_


----------



## SaraP

Quote: Originally Posted by *turntrekgodhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People seem to have gotten the idea that because I am a lesbian and big supporter of ALL LGBT rights, that I am trans. Thus many people at school have been calling me a tr*nny. The school won't do anything about it because the people calling me slurs are on the student council. Hm.

Also the hall monitor has caught onto my habit of hiding out in the handicapped bathroom stall during lunch. She's threatening to report me for "lurking" and "unsanitary behaviour".

Everyone needs to just hop off my highly-rumoured d*ck, in my humble opinion.

Haha, I can't wait for university...
It gets better! You have 500-1500 kid at your school, the world has 7+ billion. Trust me if you go above your principle to your district they have to address this, this has lawsuit written all over it. The fact that you are hiding out makes me want to go to your school and kick some a$$. Good luck and remember one day you will be living the life of your dreams and most of them will be medicated housewives and cheating husbands!


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *turntrekgodhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People seem to have gotten the idea that because I am a lesbian and big supporter of ALL LGBT rights, that I am trans. Thus many people at school have been calling me a tr*nny. The school won't do anything about it because the people calling me slurs are on the student council. Hm.

Also the hall monitor has caught onto my habit of hiding out in the handicapped bathroom stall during lunch. She's threatening to report me for "lurking" and "unsanitary behaviour".

Everyone needs to just hop off my highly-rumoured d*ck, in my humble opinion.

Haha, I can't wait for university...

I always get worried when you post something about your daily life. You live in such a hostile environment. Like @SaraP said, it will get better. So much of the world is not like this and there are repercussions for such hate.


----------



## turntrekgodhead

Thank you guys so much. :')


----------



## BeMyBait

Same here, and I went to Public school, so its not like I had any more privileges than the general public.

A lot of them don't know how to fill out a check or even spell out the amount that they want. It just makes me infuriated that there are people out there like that and I see them on a daily basis.

I also hear a lot of people get upset when they overdraft because they check their balance over the weekend and don't take into account that we don't receive transaction information.

"Well why did you tell me I had this much money when I didn't?" How is the bank supposed to know what you're out spending? How can you look at your balance and know that you spent $300, but still think you have more than that? And then have the audacity to blame the bank for it?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was in school, not THAT long ago, we had a business elective that taught you how to use a checkbook, make a deposit, make a withdrawal and whaaaat balance the account! _"What do you mean I don't have money? I still have checks!"_


----------



## Jonimeow

In bed, feeling crappy and in pain from IBS symptoms, and a stupid helicopter keeps circling the area. Low enough to hear the chop of the rotors. Is the SO snoring through all this?? You betcha!


----------



## Esthylove

Snoring drives me insane. My husband does it sometimes and keeps me awake. I just glare at him while he sleeps like a baby!


----------



## BeMyBait

Ugh the BF snores SO LOUD. He even does that thing where he stops breathing for a few seconds and then sucks in a bunch of air and makes the loudest noise ever.

I usually bump him with my butt really hard or elbow him until he rolls over.


----------



## Esthylove

If he stops breathing for a few seconds and sucks in air, it's sleep apnea. He should go to the dr to be safe. My dad has it really bad. He would stop breathing like 40 times in an hour and ended up having to get surgery to help it!


----------



## Bunbunny

One of my posts on another site about the Montreal Massacre (a shooting where an anti-feminist man killed 14 women in an engineering class) got mildly popular and now I've got people reblogging it and screaming at me about how feminists are man-hating lesbians and how the shooter wasn't sexist and blah blah blah... just really dumb things that are really messing with my anxiety (which is already super high because it's exam season). I had to have my boyfriend change the password so I wouldn't be able to see the things people are saying and interact with them... but just thinking about all the things they are probably saying to me is getting me both frustrated and anxious. Ughhhh.

The worst part is that I usually use that site to vent, and now I can't!


----------



## Jonimeow

My uterus! I'm 47, there is no need for the continued monthly assault on my body. The baby hotel is closed. Why can't we just have an off switch?


----------



## amygab1126

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My uterus! I'm 47, there is no need for the continued monthly assault on my body. The baby hotel is closed. Why can't we just have an off switch?
LOL I'm 32, and I still think the same thing every month. Like, is this really necessary?

But what is irritating me today is myself, and the fact that I cannot seem to muster up the energy to work out...for the past 7 months or so. Summer's coming!


----------



## Esthylove

> LOL I'm 32, and I still think the same thing every month. Like, is this really necessary? But what is irritating me today is myself, and the fact that I cannot seem to muster up the energy to work out...for the past 7 months or so. Summer's coming!


 Put a bikini on and stand in front of the mirror. That's what I do. I get fed up then kick ass during my workout. If you haven't tried it try insanity! Seriously awesome


----------



## amygab1126

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Put a bikini on and stand in front of the mirror. That's what I do. I get fed up then kick ass during my workout. If you haven't tried it try insanity! Seriously awesome
Haha..my son's dad does Insanity and P90X. It's crazy! I just want to get back on my treadmill and do a little something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

> Haha..my son's dad does Insanity and P90X. It's crazy! I just want to get back on my treadmill and do a little something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is deff crazy. I want to cry when I do it. Lol


----------



## Wida

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  people who don't respond to emails/pm's.  And I know for a fact that they know it is there.

Just be polite and RESPOND.  I don't give a sh*t if the answer is negative or whatever - just respond.  And don't lie, for crying out loud.  It is so easy to find out if you are lying.
I totally agree!  One of my biggest pet peeves...and one of the reasons that I'm done with MUT trading for the time being.

My irritation today is my university's advising staff.  They seriously blow . I am a non-traditional (i.e. I'm 35 and have 2 kids) and I am currently undeclared but I want to declare.  So, I called and was told I needed to come in.  I got a sitter for the kids and went up there to be told by the advisor that I met with that she can't help me and to "just look online".  Thanks for the non-help.  Then, today, I find out that a class I was advised to take last fall DOES NOT COUNT for college credit and I have to re-take a different one.  Seriously?  I spent $1000 on the advice of my advisor to take a class that is absolutely no good?  I'm near tears right now and all I have gotten from everybody that I have talked to is "sorry".


----------



## Amanda xo

I'm irritated that I don't seem to have enough hours anymore. Time just goes by, I'm always busy yet always bored.


----------



## Amanda xo

Wida said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> people who don't respond to emails/pm's.  And I know for a fact that they know it is there.
> 
> Just be polite and RESPOND.  I don't give a sh*t if the answer is negative or whatever - just respond.  And don't lie, for crying out loud.  It is so easy to find out if you are lying.
> 
> I totally agree!  One of my biggest pet peeves...and one of the reasons that I'm done with MUT trading for the time being.
> 
> My irritation today is my university's advising staff.  They seriously blow . I am a non-traditional (i.e. I'm 35 and have 2 kids) and I am currently undeclared but I want to declare.  So, I called and was told I needed to come in.  I got a sitter for the kids and went up there to be told by the advisor that I met with that she can't help me and to "just look online".  Thanks for the non-help.  Then, today, I find out that a class I was advised to take last fall DOES NOT COUNT for college credit and I have to re-take a different one.  Seriously?  I spent $1000 on the advice of my advisor to take a class that is absolutely no good?  I'm near tears right now and all I have gotten from everybody that I have talked to is "sorry".


God I'm sorry, that's terrible! My advisor was a fool too..I ended up taking classes that also didn't count. It's more money in the school's pocket so they don't seem to give a crap. I know it's not much but at least it will look good when you transfer. I'd definitely keep trying to argue it though, at the least you should get a money credit that could be applied to other classes..that's bull. ♥♥


----------



## feemia

Wida said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *biancardi*
> people who don't respond to emails/pm's.  And I know for a fact that they know it is there.
> 
> Just be polite and RESPOND.  I don't give a sh*t if the answer is negative or whatever - just respond.  And don't lie, for crying out loud.  It is so easy to find out if you are lying.
> 
> I totally agree!  One of my biggest pet peeves...and one of the reasons that I'm done with MUT trading for the time being.






I do this.  Often.  I totally forget that I didn't actually SEND the reply.


----------



## CaseyR

A the moment, I'm a bit irritated (more so sore) from a fall down a small flight of stairs this evening.  They seem to had just waxed and/or mopped the floor at the school I was at.  Either way, I literally flew off those steps before I even realized it.  About a year ago, I fractured my arm in a similar incident, so I'm glad that this was a less 'eventful' fall, if that makes any sense.  Clumsiness and bad luck can be a terrible combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I suppose stairs in general irritate me today lol


----------



## MissMaisie

People with no manners!! Arhhhhhhhhhhh it drives me crazy when people can't say a please and thank you. My mum always taught me that good manners cost nothing so this is a real pet hate of mine!


----------



## Sunflowercake

What irritates me today and almost every day is people kissing ass for their boss. I see it in my office all the time. Be an amazing worker and show what you can do and you will shine by yourself without haveing to pull out a parade to draw attention to you.


----------



## Shalott

I'm irritated how no matter what room I am sitting in, it is too hot, so I turn down the temp and five minutes later it is too cold. Turn it up and in five minutes it is too hot again. Oh my gosh, this never ever fails. I need some sort of personal, portable air temperature regulating device. XD My husband tells me there are these things called "fans" but I don't know...


----------



## easteregg

Price Gouging!

After successfully ordering the 2014 sephora sun safety kit, UPS proceeded to lose the package. So now here I am on Amazon and Ebay looking to replace it. I don't mind paying a little extra. $60, $115? Really ladies,do you want to look like a makeup peddling Al Capone?


----------



## Moonittude

I really need to vent, right now. Be warned!

I am considering moving, with my husband to another state where some of my family lives. I moved to this city (where I live now) eight years ago where my husband's family lives, and I really feel excluded a lot.

This weekend I was wondering why no one was having a BBQ for Memorial Day (I don't have the yard, grill, or space to entertain or I might have) and this morning, I see pictures on facebook that two of his siblings and a spouse went to visit another family member in a nearby city for the weekend. It makes me sad, because I have not been invited there for two years. Last time I was there, everyone else was too. I understand it not being practical to invite everyone all of the time, but I know one of my SIL goes up there all of the time, because she posts about it a lot. She also hangs out with the other siblings regularly for beer or dinner (which I know from her facebook and theirs) and we haven't hung out with them the four of us in at least six months, maybe a year. I'm starting to feel like I only get invited to big holiday stuff.

I also found out that as a family, they all put together a package for one of the aunts in the extended family who has been getting treatment for cancer. No one bothered to tell me about this package, until she had already received it. To be fair, someone might have mentioned it to my husband at some point. I asked him about it and he couldn't remember and apologized, but how hard would it have been to shoot me an email? This is the second time they have sent a package to her without asking me if I wanted to be a part of it. Last time I sent something myself, afterwards. I may do that again, but it pisses me off.

A few of his family members have only recently started behaving civilly to me, but I've been married for eight years, and I am starting to realize that I will never really be part of this family. It makes me feel really isolated.

It doesn't help that my former best friend, whom was my only close girlfriend in my own age group, dumped me. One of her relatives moved closer to her, and has essentially replaced me. I thought we were all going to be friends, but I guess not. I have some friends left, but only a few sort of close ones that I don't hang out with much, and all but one are over 50. Don't get me wrong, nothing is wrong with that, but it seems a little odd that I can only keep girlfriends who are my mom's age or older.

I know it sounds like maybe they don't like me, or maybe I am somehow pushing people away, but I'm really nice. I'm a friendly person. I can certainly be shy and awkward sometimes, but that is normal. If it is something about me, I really don't know. I know I probably sound like such a whiner, but it really hurts to care about people and feel like you don't matter to them at all.

Last time I visited my mom, it was Thanksgiving, and everyone was so friendly to me and warm. Even the people at dinner who were not actually related to me, were really nice. The more I think about it, the more I really want to move back south and closer to my own family. I don't exactly fit into that culture perfectly, but at least there are people there who actually care about me, and are not just putting in the minimum for appearance's sake.


----------



## Courtnee

OK, I am really bothered about not having any study books at the moment, I'm homeschooled and get sent my books. &gt;:0

I am going to be learning maths, science, English, Japanese, graphics and I'm doing some home exercise on my mums cross trainer.

Just please give me some new books!!!!!


----------



## Shalott

I have a sty. Grrrrr, fskingdagnabit I HATE getting a sty. And this is the first one in years, why did it have to come now, just when I was ready to try out a bunch of new summer makeup. And it hurrrrrts. *whine, whine* :angry:

Edit: Too angry to spell correctly, ha ha.


----------



## felicia1995

Lost a friend to suicide last week, my grandmother on Saturday, and then log in to FB yesterday to see that my "friend" has posted pics of herself alone on vacation in Mexico when we had made plans to go together. I texted her: "Looks like you had a great time in Mexico. I was a little hurt because we had talked about going together. I understand that you probably needed some time to yourself, but I wish you had told me instead of me finding out on FB."

Response:

"I am not taking responsibility for the fact that you feel hurt. My ex-husband manipulated and forced upon me all of the blame for his misery and unhappiness. Don't you try to do the same. I'm sorry that you're hurt, but you need to own that. I am not responsible for your emotions."

Um, WTF?


----------



## LuckyMoon

panicked said:


> Lost a friend to suicide last week, my grandmother on Saturday, and then log in to FB yesterday to see that my "friend" has posted pics of herself alone on vacation in Mexico when we had made plans to go together. I texted her: "Looks like you had a great time in Mexico. I was a little hurt because we had talked about going together. I understand that you probably needed some time to yourself, but I wish you had told me instead of me finding out on FB."
> 
> Response:
> 
> "I am not taking responsibility for the fact that you feel hurt. My ex-husband manipulated and forced upon me all of the blame for his misery and unhappiness. Don't you try to do the same. I'm sorry that you're hurt, but you need to own that. I am not responsible for your emotions."
> 
> Um, WTF?


Firstly, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend and grandmother.

As for your venomous, vacationing friend I would suggest she see a doctor because the Mexican sun surely must have fried her brain.


----------



## Courtnee

I totally understand about your bf, I had the sesame sort of thing happen not too long ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, its OK. Just vent it all out, I don't judge, unless they deserve it.

@@LuckyMoon, girl, I def agree with you on that one!!!


----------



## ScoutSays

panicked said:


> Lost a friend to suicide last week, my grandmother on Saturday, and then log in to FB yesterday to see that my "friend" has posted pics of herself alone on vacation in Mexico when we had made plans to go together. I texted her: "Looks like you had a great time in Mexico. I was a little hurt because we had talked about going together. I understand that you probably needed some time to yourself, but I wish you had told me instead of me finding out on FB."
> 
> Response:
> 
> "I am not taking responsibility for the fact that you feel hurt. My ex-husband manipulated and forced upon me all of the blame for his misery and unhappiness. Don't you try to do the same. I'm sorry that you're hurt, but you need to own that. I am not responsible for your emotions."
> 
> Um, WTF?


Ouch!! That would be one "friend" who wouldn't be a friend anymore. Remember to surround yourself with people who LIFT you UP not DRAG you DOWN! {hugs!!}


----------



## felicia1995

LuckyMoon said:


> Firstly, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend and grandmother.
> 
> As for your venomous, vacationing friend I would suggest she see a doctor because the Mexican sun surely must have fried her brain.





ScoutSays said:


> Ouch!! That would be one "friend" who wouldn't be a friend anymore. Remember to surround yourself with people who LIFT you UP not DRAG you DOWN! {hugs!!}


Thanks, guys. Yeah, I've decided that I'm done with her. As a wise man once said, I got 99 problems but a ***** ain't one.


----------



## dancersmum

@ so sorry for your losses...but also glad that you are walking away from that "friend" that is something you def don't need


----------



## dancersmum

So everything comes in 3s...first I got involved in a weird hit &amp; run (I was a pedestrian) but I was very lucky and am not badly injured - just have a sore back and am pretty sure that I will get better...  Then my stupid washing machine decides to break &amp; leak everywhere...annoying but manageable....but then the last thing happens and I feel like I can't breathe and my hearts breaking.  My youngest has a syndrome that disrupts blood flow to his leg - we discovered it last year after a complete nightmare that made impossible for him to stand not to mention do all the things young boys love to do (my son is very athletic and loves nothing more than to be in motion) - we did everything we could do to help him.  He's been through 2 hip surgeries and was doing extremely well.  But we've talked to 2 people that are now adults that we know of that had this condition and they have warned us that it is possible to relapse.  Its happening now...and my heart is breaking to see him in intense pain again.  We are off to the specialist again today and hope that they will have answers for us and a way to help him manage the pain.  

There is nothing more heartbreaking than seeing a child you love in pain and not being able to help.  He is on major pain medication and its barely making a dent in his pain and he can't sleep as it hurts so much that it wakes him.  He's old for this syndrome so I know that prognosis isn't good but they say that when he reaches his full size re-occurence will be less likely - but thats 7 years away....I can't take 7 years of watching him in pain.  This site has been a great place to try &amp; distract me - its nice to focus on pretty things but right now...all I want is for him to be well.


----------



## SaraP

@@dancersmum Big Hugs to you and your little one :hugs3: Wishing he feels better soon!


----------



## Esthylove

dancersmum said:


> So everything comes in 3s...first I got involved in a weird hit &amp; run (I was a pedestrian) but I was very lucky and am not badly injured - just have a sore back and am pretty sure that I will get better...  Then my stupid washing machine decides to break &amp; leak everywhere...annoying but manageable....but then the last thing happens and I feel like I can't breathe and my hearts breaking.  My youngest has a syndrome that disrupts blood flow to his leg - we discovered it last year after a complete nightmare that made impossible for him to stand not to mention do all the things young boys love to do (my son is very athletic and loves nothing more than to be in motion) - we did everything we could do to help him.  He's been through 2 hip surgeries and was doing extremely well.  But we've talked to 2 people that are now adults that we know of that had this condition and they have warned us that it is possible to relapse.  Its happening now...and my heart is breaking to see him in intense pain again.  We are off to the specialist again today and hope that they will have answers for us and a way to help him manage the pain.
> 
> There is nothing more heartbreaking than seeing a child you love in pain and not being able to help.  He is on major pain medication and its barely making a dent in his pain and he can't sleep as it hurts so much that it wakes him.  He's old for this syndrome so I know that prognosis isn't good but they say that when he reaches his full size re-occurence will be less likely - but thats 7 years away....I can't take 7 years of watching him in pain.  This site has been a great place to try &amp; distract me - its nice to focus on pretty things but right now...all I want is for him to be well.


I'm so sorry to hear about this. It brings tears to my eyes knowing he's in so much pain. You are such a strong woman! He's lucky to have you. I hope he feels better and can get some rest.


----------



## Esthylove

I feel bad to complain about this after the stuff I have read today on here. My stuff is so minor compared to what other people have been going through. :unsure2:


----------



## jednashley

dancersmum  So sorry about your son, that is terrible.  I have a really hard time when my children are in pain.  As a mom, we want to take away all their pain and troubles and we can't.  I am so sorry and hope that things work out for him ((hugs))

Esthylove  I agree, it is hard to complain sometimes when you hear about others troubles.  Puts things in perceptive a little bit.


----------



## Saffyra

Well, snap.  @ I'm so sorry for your losses ((hugs)) and that friend is not a friend.  She also has some MAJOR baggage to work through.  Do NOT let her make you feel bad for her crappy attitude toward life.  She sounds like she's trying to bring everyone around down to her own level of misery.  Don't let her drag you with her!

@@dancersmum  I know this is so hard for you but I am so glad that your son has a mother like you who loves him and can take care of him through this difficult time.  You are a blessing to him just as much as he is a blessing to you.  One day this will all be behind you and you both will be stronger for it.  My prayers go out to you and your family.

I just came in here to complain about MUT linking my words to Google Ads!  Pretty small in the whole scheme of things!


----------



## biancardi

panicked said:


> Lost a friend to suicide last week, my grandmother on Saturday, and then log in to FB yesterday to see that my "friend" has posted pics of herself alone on vacation in Mexico when we had made plans to go together. I texted her: "Looks like you had a great time in Mexico. I was a little hurt because we had talked about going together. I understand that you probably needed some time to yourself, but I wish you had told me instead of me finding out on FB."
> 
> Response:
> 
> "I am not taking responsibility for the fact that you feel hurt. My ex-husband manipulated and forced upon me all of the blame for his misery and unhappiness. Don't you try to do the same. I'm sorry that you're hurt, but you need to own that. I am not responsible for your emotions."
> 
> Um, WTF?


that is pretty fucking shitty.   Look - I get the crappy ex husband thing and I could have been married to her ex-husband.  I didn't use his behavior to excuse MY bad behavior.

and she did that with you.


----------



## biancardi

@@dancersmum {{{hugs to you and your son}}}}}


----------



## MrsShaw

wow, compared to everything I just read on here I feel stupid for even saying this but... my microwave broke. and it really sucks because the light won't shut off anymore, it won't heat anything up, when I shut it, it starts rotating the plate so I have to leave it open AND to top it all off, Whirlpool won't get back to me. way to go being a big reputable company.............. end of rant.


----------



## Saffyra

MrsShaw said:


> wow, compared to everything I just read on here I feel stupid for even saying this but... my microwave broke. and it really sucks because the light won't shut off anymore, it won't heat anything up, when I shut it, it starts rotating the plate so I have to leave it open AND to top it all off, Whirlpool won't get back to me. way to go being a big reputable company.............. end of rant.


Aww!!  My dryer broke yesterday.  Now I have to buy a new one because the parts to fix the old one cost as much as a brand new one!  How does that even work!?


----------



## MrsShaw

Saffyra said:


> Aww!!  My dryer broke yesterday.  Now I have to buy a new one because the parts to fix the old one cost as much as a brand new one!  How does that even work!?


Oh yeah, I know what you mean. The same thing happened last year with our washer. It seems like, as technology advances, the parts needed to fix an appliance plus the labor cost SO much, you might as well get a brand new appliance. It's a bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

MrsShaw said:


> wow, compared to everything I just read on here I feel stupid for even saying this but... my microwave broke. and it really sucks because the light won't shut off anymore, it won't heat anything up, when I shut it, it starts rotating the plate so I have to leave it open AND to top it all off, Whirlpool won't get back to me. way to go being a big reputable company.............. end of rant.


The bottom piece of the handle on mine broke off the other day, because my husband has to slam it shut like a caveman! lol


----------



## MrsShaw

Esthylove said:


> The bottom piece of the handle on mine broke off the other day, because my husband has to slam it shut like a caveman! lol


bahahaha oh no! lol... my husband is the same way though. Like that one time he went to unplug my laptop at my parents' house and literally ripped the freaking outlet out of the wall! wth?! It left a big hole! HULKMODE.


----------



## CaseyR

Saffyra said:


> Aww!!  My dryer broke yesterday.  Now I have to buy a new one because the parts to fix the old one cost as much as a brand new one!  How does that even work!?





MrsShaw said:


> Oh yeah, I know what you mean. The same thing happened last year with our washer. It seems like, as technology advances, the parts needed to fix an appliance plus the labor cost SO much, you might as well get a brand new appliance. It's a bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm always paranoid about using my appliances after my washer broke down and totally flooded my place a few years back.  I just remember it was a really hot upstairs, so I decided to sleep in the basement that afternoon, and I woke up to water literally raining down on me from the ceiling and cascading down the stairs.  I suppose I was lucky that it happened on the rare occasion that I decided to sleep in the basement.  Three minutes did a lot of damage, so I can only imagine how bad it could have been; sometimes technology frightens me!

And it's so true about fixing things these days.  I just moved into a new place this week, and the building manager said there was an issue with my stove.  Anyway, the other day they took it out, and put a new one in.  I'm not sure what was wrong with it, but I guess it was easier just to replace the whole thing than bring someone in to look at it with the parts, labor, etc.


----------



## Esthylove

MrsShaw said:


> bahahaha oh no! lol... my husband is the same way though. Like that one time he went to unplug my laptop at my parents' house and literally ripped the freaking outlet out of the wall! wth?! It left a big hole! HULKMODE.


It must be a guy thing. Mine then said I'm the one that slammed the door shut I'm like hahah no. I shut it not SLAM it. lol


----------



## PeridotCricket

My job got eliminated today. After Monday we'll either be integrated into another team or fired. Our Supervisor even had to reply to the extremely vague group e-mail and ask what's going on. No answer yet.


----------



## MrsShaw

PeridotCricket said:


> My job got eliminated today. After Monday we'll either be integrated into another team or fired. Our Supervisor even had to reply to the extremely vague group e-mail and ask what's going on. No answer yet.


Wow, that's awesome :/ ugh. I feel for you! My husband just found out they're gonna get a $4/hour pay cut starting next year. They're screwing us out of $600 a month... and we JUST bought a house too, f'ing figures.


----------



## Shalott

I am _extremely_ angry right now. After some hemming and hawing (he thought he might get in trouble) my son showed me today a BB pellet hole right through his frikken window! These little neighbor brats are known to have BB guns. (They've gotten in trouble for shooting other kids before!) Apparently they now think it is funny to hit inanimate objects and pets.

I have had it fully up to _here_. I've contacted the police, and while there is nothing specific they can do at this time, I was able to file a report for insurance purposes, and they will increase patrol for the time being.

Arrrrgghhh, I cannot stand other people's kids!


----------



## Sunflowercake

Shalott said:


> I am _extremely_ angry right now. After some hemming and hawing (he thought he might get in trouble) my son showed me today a BB pellet hole right through his frikken window! These little neighbor brats are known to have BB guns. (They've gotten in trouble for shooting other kids before!) Apparently they now think it is funny to hit inanimate objects and pets.
> 
> I have had it fully up to _here_. I've contacted the police, and while there is nothing specific they can do at this time, I was able to file a report for insurance purposes, and they will increase patrol for the time being.
> 
> Arrrrgghhh, I cannot stand other people's kids!


Wow I would be ticked as well. I don't care if they use them as long as they don't direct them at people or animals or break objects. I mean, I did a lot of nonsense as a kid but I never injured anyone or broke things for fun. I hope that this stops in your neighborhood.

I am not really super irritated today. One thing that has been bothering me though has to do wit the fact  that I enjoy getting tattoos. Some friends have told me if I haven't gotten a bit much lately (I have gotten a lot of work on my sleeve done and we usually go for 1-2 hour sessions). I have gine once or twice a week. the artist became friends with us to the point that we go on trips together and go out together and he does give us good prices. I always ignored it when friends said they think I am spending too much money on tattoos (I haveto mention that the husband has gotten work done on his sleeve as well). Now we traveled to the Body Art Expo in Chicago. I got a portrait of Lily Munster on my right foot and Herman Munster on my left in two days from our artist as he asked if he could do some work for a flat rate. The hubby has gotten poison Ivy on his calf. Now two friends asked me why I would pick the munsters. i love the munsters and how is that your problem? They came out amazing (black and white portraits). And then I heard the comment again: You are spending a lot of money on tattoos lately. here is the thing: I have always liked them, I just never had the time and money to sit there continuously every week and get work done. We are able to pay all our bills and have no children. Do we really have to explain how we spend our money?


----------



## Esthylove

sunflowercake said:


> Wow I would be ticked as well. I don't care if they use them as long as they don't direct them at people or animals or break objects. I mean, I did a lot of nonsense as a kid but I never injured anyone or broke things for fun. I hope that this stops in your neighborhood.
> 
> I am not really super irritated today. One thing that has been bothering me though has to do wit the fact  that I enjoy getting tattoos. Some friends have told me if I haven't gotten a bit much lately (I have gotten a lot of work on my sleeve done and we usually go for 1-2 hour sessions). I have gine once or twice a week. the artist became friends with us to the point that we go on trips together and go out together and he does give us good prices. I always ignored it when friends said they think I am spending too much money on tattoos (I haveto mention that the husband has gotten work done on his sleeve as well). Now we traveled to the Body Art Expo in Chicago. I got a portrait of Lily Munster on my right foot and Herman Munster on my left in two days from our artist as he asked if he could do some work for a flat rate. The hubby has gotten poison Ivy on his calf. Now two friends asked me why I would pick the munsters. i love the munsters and how is that your problem? They came out amazing (black and white portraits). And then I heard the comment again: You are spending a lot of money on tattoos lately. here is the thing: I have always liked them, I just never had the time and money to sit there continuously every week and get work done. We are able to pay all our bills and have no children. Do we really have to explain how we spend our money?


It's none of their damn business what you spend your money on! If it makes you happy then you should be able to spend your money however you please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They should mind their own business


----------



## MrsShaw

Rubberized compacts and palettes... they feel cool but get SO dirty SO fast and are SUCH a b---- to clean!!!! Yes, I'm looking at YOU, UD Vice palette and NARS stuff...  :angry:


----------



## Shalott

So, not to get into all the nitty gritty details but I have some health issues, some of them chronic and some that are treatable (I need my gallbladder removed, for example). When I was at my cardiologist in January, he noticed swelling in my thyroid. My GP referred me to an endocrinologist and to make a long story short, they will be doing a biopsy in August to determine if the mass is cancerous.

I've been keeping pretty quiet about it, because it doesn't do to run around crying wolf, but after I found out I would have the biopsy, I posted it on Facebook so that friends and family in other states could know what was going on without having to contact every one of them.

No one replied. Not on Facebook, not by e-mail, not by phone. Not a single person. Now, I don't want to be all "boo-hoo" and throw a pity party about how no one cares, but I am human and it does hurt. It hurts that people I have known my entire life will make comments on each others pictures of a night of drinking, but can't say something like "I'll be hoping for the best", or even just a dang "like".

It's stupid, and I am whining and that's why I chose to do it in this thread as opposed to making a new one, but it really just makes me sad, and angry, but mostly just sad.

ETA: I know with the way Facebook shows you things in your feed now, not every post that is made is seen by all of your friends - I have a good idea who were the folks who didn't see the post and that doesn't bother me because I know that is a Facebook thing, and not a "I don't know what to say so I won't say anything" thing.


----------



## MrsShaw

Shalott said:


> So, not to get into all the nitty gritty details but I have some health issues, some of them chronic and some that are treatable (I need my gallbladder removed, for example). When I was at my cardiologist in January, he noticed swelling in my thyroid. My GP referred me to an endocrinologist and to make a long story short, they will be doing a biopsy in August to determine if the mass is cancerous.
> 
> I've been keeping pretty quiet about it, because it doesn't do to run around crying wolf, but after I found out I would have the biopsy, I posted it on Facebook so that friends and family in other states could know what was going on without having to contact every one of them.
> 
> No one replied. Not on Facebook, not by e-mail, not by phone. Not a single person. Now, I don't want to be all "boo-hoo" and throw a pity party about how no one cares, but I am human and it does hurt. It hurts that people I have known my entire life will make comments on each others pictures of a night of drinking, but can't say something like "I'll be hoping for the best", or even just a dang "like".
> 
> It's stupid, and I am whining and that's why I chose to do it in this thread as opposed to making a new one, but it really just makes me sad, and angry, but mostly just sad.
> 
> ETA: I know with the way Facebook shows you things in your feed now, not every post that is made is seen by all of your friends - I have a good idea who were the folks who didn't see the post and that doesn't bother me because I know that is a Facebook thing, and not a "I don't know what to say so I won't say anything" thing.


Honestly, I completely understand your frustration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt the same way when I had my son and hardly anyone would comment on pictures and stuff I posted, my sister in law however who has like a bazillion friends got tons of likes and comments. It might make you feel stupid and childish to get upset over "something on facebook" but in reality that's not the point. The point is that you feel like no one cares what's going on in your life and that hurts. As to your health issues... you are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope everything will turn out the best possible way for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

sunflowercake said:


> Wow I would be ticked as well. I don't care if they use them as long as they don't direct them at people or animals or break objects. I mean, I did a lot of nonsense as a kid but I never injured anyone or broke things for fun. I hope that this stops in your neighborhood.
> 
> I am not really super irritated today. One thing that has been bothering me though has to do wit the fact  that I enjoy getting tattoos. Some friends have told me if I haven't gotten a bit much lately (I have gotten a lot of work on my sleeve done and we usually go for 1-2 hour sessions). I have gine once or twice a week. the artist became friends with us to the point that we go on trips together and go out together and he does give us good prices. I always ignored it when friends said they think I am spending too much money on tattoos (I haveto mention that the husband has gotten work done on his sleeve as well). Now we traveled to the Body Art Expo in Chicago. I got a portrait of Lily Munster on my right foot and Herman Munster on my left in two days from our artist as he asked if he could do some work for a flat rate. The hubby has gotten poison Ivy on his calf. Now two friends asked me why I would pick the munsters. i love the munsters and how is that your problem? They came out amazing (black and white portraits). And then I heard the comment again: You are spending a lot of money on tattoos lately. here is the thing: I have always liked them, I just never had the time and money to sit there continuously every week and get work done. We are able to pay all our bills and have no children. Do we really have to explain how we spend our money?


I always find it amazing how many people are like that; it's really none of their business too.  I recently decided to move to downtown Toronto, and it's definitely an expensive city to live in, so I searched for months and finally found an older building from the 1930s (literally), that had creaky floors, and uneven plastered walls; it definitely needed some work.  Anyway, I fixed the place up as best I could, did a lot of decorating, spray-painted some old furniture black to match, and posted some photos of my new place.

Suddenly, I get several people asking me where I could have possibly got the money for this (they don't ask politely either).  It's weird, these people own cars, also spend money on trips, and so forth, but for some reason they think it's "too expensive" to live where I am, so I'm expected to explain why and how I afforded to move downtown.

I could explain that I found a vacancy in an older building, and that I save money for rent by not needing a car, insurance, or transit pass, but it seems like something I shouldn't need to justify.  I suppose some people are just really nosey and/or opinionated lol.  btw The Munsters are awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott

MrsShaw said:


> Honestly, I completely understand your frustration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I felt the same way when I had my son and hardly anyone would comment on pictures and stuff I posted, my sister in law however who has like a bazillion friends got tons of likes and comments. It might make you feel stupid and childish to get upset over "something on facebook" but in reality that's not the point. The point is that you feel like no one cares what's going on in your life and that hurts. As to your health issues... you are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope everything will turn out the best possible way for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much! :hugs3: Everything should be fine, but it is nice just to know someone is sending up a little prayer!


----------



## CaseyR

Shalott said:


> So, not to get into all the nitty gritty details but I have some health issues, some of them chronic and some that are treatable (I need my gallbladder removed, for example). When I was at my cardiologist in January, he noticed swelling in my thyroid. My GP referred me to an endocrinologist and to make a long story short, they will be doing a biopsy in August to determine if the mass is cancerous.
> 
> I've been keeping pretty quiet about it, because it doesn't do to run around crying wolf, but after I found out I would have the biopsy, I posted it on Facebook so that friends and family in other states could know what was going on without having to contact every one of them.
> 
> No one replied. Not on Facebook, not by e-mail, not by phone. Not a single person. Now, I don't want to be all "boo-hoo" and throw a pity party about how no one cares, but I am human and it does hurt. It hurts that people I have known my entire life will make comments on each others pictures of a night of drinking, but can't say something like "I'll be hoping for the best", or even just a dang "like".
> 
> It's stupid, and I am whining and that's why I chose to do it in this thread as opposed to making a new one, but it really just makes me sad, and angry, but mostly just sad.
> 
> ETA: I know with the way Facebook shows you things in your feed now, not every post that is made is seen by all of your friends - I have a good idea who were the folks who didn't see the post and that doesn't bother me because I know that is a Facebook thing, and not a "I don't know what to say so I won't say anything" thing.


I totally understand how you feel.  People are be really odd at times.  Back around Christmas, I became incredibly ill, and it took about eight visits to doctors to find out that I had both a gastrointestinal virus and a pericardial effusion with my heart (and bronchitis, though that was a minor concern atm :S).  In just over a week, I lost 15lbs and could barely do anything.  Since I was involved in a lot of community work at the time, I posted that they were doing an EKG and so forth to check for things.  I didn't say the more serious possibilities (congenital heart failure, etc.), but I wanted people to know that I wasn't blowing them off and I hadn't vanished; I was too weak to do much of anything at this point.

I found it amazing how many friends and colleagues really said nothing (they always comment on the random photos of whatever I post).  I received a couple messages later regarding projects I was involved in, or parties I missed, and the response was kinda a casual "Oh that sucks" (and no later follow-up to see what they found).  Of course now when I've recovered months later, these same people ask me if I should be eating this or that when I go out to a restaurant, or question if I'm "well enough" to do a 5k run, and so forth.  It's funny, cause they seemed not at all concerned when I was actually sick, but now it's a reason to meddle in things.

Anyway, I did make a point of thanking one of my friends that did check in on me throughout the process.  I explained to her that during times like those, you really do appreciate knowing people care; not everyone seems to realize this until they get into that position.  I don't hold a grudge on how indifferent some of my friends seemed, but I also recognize that if I ever needed something, some of these people may not be the greatest to rely on in the future.  Some people seem to also be quite poor at handling serious situations, unfortunately.

Hope everything comes out clear for you.  Wishing you all the best, and our thoughts are with you here!


----------



## Shalott

Yes! It's so frustrating! I haven't made many updates since then, but I have posted a couple of goofy quotes that have gotten quite a few "likes" and comments. I feel like I do my best not to flood people's feeds with boring or distasteful things, even rarely do I post about my health because I don't want to be "that person". So I guess I just felt like I expected a bit more support.

Thank you so much for your kind words! :hugs3: It really means a lot!



CaseyR said:


> I totally understand how you feel.  People are be really odd at times.  Back around Christmas, I became incredibly ill, and it took about eight visits to doctors to find out that I had both a gastrointestinal virus and a pericardial effusion with my heart (and bronchitis, though that was a minor concern atm :S).  In just over a week, I lost 15lbs and could barely do anything.  Since I was involved in a lot of community work at the time, I posted that they were doing an EKG and so forth to check for things.  I didn't say the more serious possibilities (congenital heart failure, etc.), but I wanted people to know that I wasn't blowing them off and I hadn't vanished; I was too weak to do much of anything at this point.
> 
> I found it amazing how many friends and colleagues really said nothing (they always comment on the random photos of whatever I post).  I received a couple messages later regarding projects I was involved in, or parties I missed, and the response was kinda a casual "Oh that sucks" (and no later follow-up to see what they found).  Of course now when I've recovered months later, these same people ask me if I should be eating this or that when I go out to a restaurant, or question if I'm "well enough" to do a 5k run, and so forth.  It's funny, cause they seemed not at all concerned when I was actually sick, but now it's a reason to meddle in things.
> 
> Anyway, I did make a point of thanking one of my friends that did check in on me throughout the process.  I explained to her that during times like those, you really do appreciate knowing people care; not everyone seems to realize this until they get into that position.  I don't hold a grudge on how indifferent some of my friends seemed, but I also recognize that if I ever needed something, some of these people may not be the greatest to rely on in the future.  Some people seem to also be quite poor at handling serious situations, unfortunately.
> 
> Hope everything comes out clear for you.  Wishing you all the best, and our thoughts are with you here!


----------



## CaseyR

Shalott said:


> Yes! It's so frustrating! I haven't made many updates since then, but I have posted a couple of goofy quotes that have gotten quite a few "likes" and comments. I feel like I do my best not to flood people's feeds with boring or distasteful things, even rarely do I post about my health because I don't want to be "that person". So I guess I just felt like I expected a bit more support.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words! :hugs3: It really means a lot!


Agreed.  It's really strange what people respond to online.  I used to run social media/communication departments for a couple organizations, and I'd see something incredibly important or insightful receive no attention, and then a funny photo or meme be the hit of the day and reach tons of views.  Life is random, that's for sure!

And no problem at all!  You're very welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake

@@CaseyR

It makes me shake my head every time. If I would go around asking people for money all the time or similar situations, different story. A lot of the people who asked have kids for example, which we don't. I always wonder if I am supposed to show them a bank statement or something lol. And yes, the munsters are awesome!!


----------



## Sunflowercake

@@Shalott First of all: I hope you are doing well and that you got good results!

I barely try to post on facebook when I am not feeling well because I also feel many people are posting every migraine and every fever. If I read about it here and there, it doesn;t bother me. However, if it is a serious test or hospital stay, surgery or resluts of a test, I appreciate the update on facebook. You know that otherwise someone will complain that they have not heard about it. Well, keep us updated here on MUT and feel free to vent about it at any time!!


----------



## CaseyR

sunflowercake said:


> @@CaseyR
> 
> It makes me shake my head every time. If I would go around asking people for money all the time or similar situations, different story. A lot of the people who asked have kids for example, which we don't. I always wonder if I am supposed to show them a bank statement or something lol. And yes, the munsters are awesome!!


I know the feeling!  First, it was the money topic, then criticism of the particular area I moved to, and how I picked the *wrong* neighborhood.  People are just waay too opinionated sometimes lol


----------



## Shalott

sunflowercake said:


> @@Shalott First of all: I hope you are doing well and that you got good results!
> 
> I barely try to post on facebook when I am not feeling well because I also feel many people are posting every migraine and every fever. If I read about it here and there, it doesn;t bother me. However, if it is a serious test or hospital stay, surgery or resluts of a test, I appreciate the update on facebook. You know that otherwise someone will complain that they have not heard about it. Well, keep us updated here on MUT and feel free to vent about it at any time!!


That's definitely my philosophy, too - it doesn't upset me when other people post about being ill, because I do like to commiserate with them, but I don't want to do it! :blush: Hopefully, everything will be all clear for me, but I will definitely keep folks updated. Thank you so much for the kind words! :hugs3:


----------



## pokeballssohard

Well, my fiance came home after being gone since Friday, but it took him two hours longer than he said it would... which meant I couldn't go to the post office cause he has the only set of wheels in the household. Not a huge deal, I just feel bad because I was supposed to ship something out for someone. Like I said, not a biggie, but mildly irritating. 

But then he says he wants to take me out to eat, and proceeds to take an hour nap. When I try to wake him up because I haven't eaten all day waiting on his butt to take me out to what I thought would be lunch and turned out to be dinner and I'm HUNGRY he says "I'm getting up!" turns over, falls right back asleep. The third time I tried it he snapped at me yelling "I'M UP" and... you guessed it, turned right back over and fell asleep. We're on hour two now. I'm about to lay down the law. Either take me out to eat like you said, or I'm making myself some dinner and you can have ramen noodles. That's what I've been eating this whole weekend because I can't go grocery shopping without the car, and we were supposed to do that today too. I love him to death, and I missed him a lot, but he's being kind of a butt-hole right now. -grumble grumble-


----------



## amorgb

So whats irritating me today is not very significant, but instead of going off on people in another thread for no reason I decided to just tell you lovely people.  I really hate how often people still insist that those of us with blue eyes can't wear blue eyeshadow.  Why the heck not???  People try to say that it makes it so your eyes don't pop as much.  Do they want my eyes to pop out of my head, for goodness sake?  I get the whole eyes popping thing, I really do, but stop stating that I can't use blue eyeshadow.  I understand the color wheel thing, but let me do what I want without feeling bad about it (Thats really why I'm ranting- they way some people talk makes other people feel bad because they like something different.  This could really be applied to many things in life).


----------



## MrsShaw

Pennsylvania "summer". 'nuff said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott

amorgb said:


> So whats irritating me today is not very significant, but instead of going off on people in another thread for no reason I decided to just tell you lovely people.  I really hate how often people still insist that those of us with blue eyes can't wear blue eyeshadow.  Why the heck not???  People try to say that it makes it so your eyes don't pop as much.  Do they want my eyes to pop out of my head, for goodness sake?  I get the whole eyes popping thing, I really do, but stop stating that I can't use blue eyeshadow.  I understand the color wheel thing, but let me do what I want without feeling bad about it (Thats really why I'm ranting- they way some people talk makes other people feel bad because they like something different.  This could really be applied to many things in life).


Rock that blue eyeshadow! I bet it looks amazing!

Today I am irritated by jaywalkers - my city is one of the most dangerous cities in the nation for pedestrians, yet still in one two-mile stretch of road, I had to slow down for at least five jaywalkers, and got the evil eye from three of them, as if *I* were the one who was doing something wrong!

I didn't hit you! I did everything right! Grrrr... :angry:


----------



## Courtnee

well, am I the only one or, does this happen to others too?

the day is going fine, and then bam, you suddenly get hit with terrible emotions that just linger for the whole entire day, well, yep, that's me. (&lt;.&lt its just one of those days where I feel like I could blow a fuse at just dropping a tea towel or something like, my pencial breaking, I have a slight temper when im frustrated or hurt. and im hating everything at the  mo, im hating the clothes im wearing to the cup of water on the sink.

its just one of those days. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :angry:   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CaseyR

Shalott said:


> Rock that blue eyeshadow! I bet it looks amazing!
> 
> Today I am irritated by jaywalkers - my city is one of the most dangerous cities in the nation for pedestrians, yet still in one two-mile stretch of road, I had to slow down for at least five jaywalkers, and got the evil eye from three of them, as if *I* were the one who was doing something wrong!
> 
> I didn't hit you! I did everything right! Grrrr... :angry:


Ouch!  I live downtown and can't even imagine driving around here.  I bet the stress would easily knock a few years off my life :S  The boldness of some of the jaywalkers here totally baffles me; it's nuts!


----------



## SaraP

Uploading photos to MUT is making me  :angry: I mean really  :soap:   :soap:


----------



## Esthylove

What's been irritating me since YESTERDAY? Well I got this brilliant idea to chop off my hair and try a new hair cut. and I HATE it. I used to have hair to the middle of my back, then a few months ago I cut it to my collar bone. Then yesterday I tried a A cut bob I think it's called. Who knows. I found a photo on pinterest and had her cut it. I asked her to make the cut not as dramatic because I've never had a cut like that and she did exactly what I said, it's just a little shorter than I wanted. Now I just keep picturing myself when I was 6 and my mom used to make me have a bob and curl the ends in. I also decided to do this before my birthday which is on saturday. And now I'm hating my hair. My husband has been trying his best to cheer me up but every time I look in the mirror I see my damn hair!  Gah. I had to get that off my chest. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Esthylove

sarap said:


> Uploading photos to MUT is making me  :angry: I mean really  :soap:   :soap:


Lol it took me a second to get the smiley things. I'm like what is that??? Lol


----------



## Courtnee

what is irritatin me at the moment is the fact that my body temp feels like its 1000 degrees celcius, its killing me. :0


----------



## Sunflowercake

Esthylove said:


> What's been irritating me since YESTERDAY? Well I got this brilliant idea to chop off my hair and try a new hair cut. and I HATE it. I used to have hair to the middle of my back, then a few months ago I cut it to my collar bone. Then yesterday I tried a A cut bob I think it's called. Who knows. I found a photo on pinterest and had her cut it. I asked her to make the cut not as dramatic because I've never had a cut like that and she did exactly what I said, it's just a little shorter than I wanted. Now I just keep picturing myself when I was 6 and my mom used to make me have a bob and curl the ends in. I also decided to do this before my birthday which is on saturday. And now I'm hating my hair. My husband has been trying his best to cheer me up but every time I look in the mirror I see my damn hair!  Gah. I had to get that off my chest. &lt;_&lt;


Ooooh I hate taht feeling. I had that before with hair color. I always end up lovingit, it just takes me getting used to. Believe me, I have seen the worst hair cut this weekend: She went out to get a winged bob and came back with a head of layers to the point where you would have to do a pixie cut to get the hair to one length. Sh enever asked for layers. I am so specific on whom I let touch my hair. My stylist has been on it for 6 years and I usually just let her do, She knows not to chop of my hair and not to use random colors without asking. I feel super lucky in that department.

Today I feel like we have the worst drivers in this cities out of the US. I feel like everyone just sends them here so they can be with each other lol. On the way to work I am behind this super slow driver. He is going 20 in a 30 zone where it says "20 with children present"... there is no school, no child around and no way to pass him. Next we get to a roundabout. The idiot lets people in in front of him instead of just driving while he is in. That is one of my pet peeves when people have no idea what they are doing. Am I the best driver? Certainly not but I am not a hazard to others


----------



## Esthylove

sunflowercake said:


> Ooooh I hate taht feeling. I had that before with hair color. I always end up lovingit, it just takes me getting used to. Believe me, I have seen the worst hair cut this weekend: She went out to get a winged bob and came back with a head of layers to the point where you would have to do a pixie cut to get the hair to one length. Sh enever asked for layers. I am so specific on whom I let touch my hair. My stylist has been on it for 6 years and I usually just let her do, She knows not to chop of my hair and not to use random colors without asking. I feel super lucky in that department.
> 
> Today I feel like we have the worst drivers in this cities out of the US. I feel like everyone just sends them here so they can be with each other lol. On the way to work I am behind this super slow driver. He is going 20 in a 30 zone where it says "20 with children present"... there is no school, no child around and no way to pass him. Next we get to a roundabout. The idiot lets people in in front of him instead of just driving while he is in. That is one of my pet peeves when people have no idea what they are doing. Am I the best driver? Certainly not but I am not a hazard to others


Lol I almost posted a facebook status the other day when I got to my salon because someone was going ten under. I was thinking if you go below the speed limit they should take away your license and give you a bicycle!

I styled my hair how i normally would and I like it slightly better. At least I'm not like I was on saturday!


----------



## CaseyR

Kinda a minor issue today, but I think there's something up with my fridge.  Everything has been freezing lately, so I adjusted the level down to where it shouldn't be making any ice.  Anyway, I can home today, and everything was frozen; my pitcher of water, my bottles of juice; even my jars of pasta sauce.. Making dinner isn't my area of skill, but today was a totally new challenge lol Something's definitely not right here! :/


----------



## slinka

I had a freaking headache that interfered dramatically with my workout yesterday, but I got through it. Come to today (BTW, I rarely get headaches- this is very out of the norm for me) and I HAVE ANOTHER STUPID HEADACHE THAT WILL NOT GO AWAY. I am so sore from yesterday (started new/different training...so that means new/different muscles hurrrtttt) + this stupid freaking headache= irritated slinka.

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, combine that with a 2 yr old who has a fever. At least she's not being awful, she's a [relatively] good sick kid.
Oh, and my kitchen now has 2 outlets that aren't working. Great.
I just want this day to end.


----------



## Sunflowercake

CaseyR said:


> Kinda a minor issue today, but I think there's something up with my fridge.  Everything has been freezing lately, so I adjusted the level down to where it shouldn't be making any ice.  Anyway, I can home today, and everything was frozen; my pitcher of water, my bottles of juice; even my jars of pasta sauce.. Making dinner isn't my area of skill, but today was a totally new challenge lol Something's definitely not right here! :/


That stinks. We had the opposite issue twice last month. Our fridge stoped working and everything defrosted and went bad overnight which I didnt realize until we went to buy more frozen fish the next day after work. Needless to say tht pissed me off and now I am always checking the stuffin the freezer. In your situation i would cut open a frozen juice box and call it a day with my frozen sorbet lol


----------



## Sunflowercake

slinka said:


> I had a freaking headache that interfered dramatically with my workout yesterday, but I got through it. Come to today (BTW, I rarely get headaches- this is very out of the norm for me) and I HAVE ANOTHER STUPID HEADACHE THAT WILL NOT GO AWAY. I am so sore from yesterday (started new/different training...so that means new/different muscles hurrrtttt) + this stupid freaking headache= irritated slinka.
> 
> -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, combine that with a 2 yr old who has a fever. At least she's not being awful, she's a [relatively] good sick kid.
> 
> Oh, and my kitchen now has 2 outlets that aren't working. Great.
> 
> I just want this day to end.


Oh no! I am getting migraines quite frequently so I understand why you are ticked. Since you started a new workout, could it be the muscles i your back/ neck causing the headache liker a tension headache or a twisted nerve maybe? Hope you and your kiddo feel better soon!


----------



## CaseyR

sunflowercake said:


> That stinks. We had the opposite issue twice last month. Our fridge stoped working and everything defrosted and went bad overnight which I didnt realize until we went to buy more frozen fish the next day after work. Needless to say tht pissed me off and now I am always checking the stuffin the freezer. In your situation i would cut open a frozen juice box and call it a day with my frozen sorbet lol


lol I was so tempted to do that!  It was like an episode of Mr. Bean with me trying to get the pasta out of the jar, and trying to get water out of my pitcher.  I've also been blowing too much money on eating out lately, and this situation definitely doesn't help the cause! hah


----------



## Moonittude

OMG, you guys. I have to rant so bad, I'm sorry in advance.

I have decided to move back to the South from the West Coast. I have a lot of family there, and the area I am moving to in Arkansas is actually a really cool area with great art, nature, music, cuisine, ya know, all the things I care about. I have been telling people, and I had no idea that the people in my life here were such snots. I mean, maybe I did kinda know, but not to this extreme. I just have been getting the worst jokes at the expense of the Southern US, and it is annoying to the point, that I just don't want to hear it anymore. I can't even pretend not to care, anymore.

I ask, "Oh, have you ever been there?" and they say, "No." or "35 years ago, I drove through part of that state," I wanna be like, "Oh? Then STFU!"

Some of my friends are just ribbing me, and don't really mean anything by it, but a lot of people seem to actually believe that the South is nothing but ignorant racist hicks. It's like people are trying to convince me to stay here, but all they are convincing me of, is that I should move sooner, so I don't have to talk to them anymore, because they are annoying the spit out of me.

Oh just one more thing that is sort of annoying... My brother-in-law's boyfriend is having a health issue. He thinks he is suffering from chemical sensitivity to all natural and synthetic fragrances, and has asked that everyone attending the family event on Sunday, refrain from wearing or using any kind of scented product on their bodies or clothes for at least a day ahead of time. This includes shampoo, deodorant, and laundry detergent. I'm going to do my best, but this can't be a regular thing. It's just too hard. I also don't think his reasoning makes any sense, and I wish he would listen to his doctors, but I can't tell him that. I just have to rearrange heaven and earth to show up for the party smelling like nothing but sunshine. I'm afraid that other people aren't going to be accommodating, and there is going to be drama. I just really have had enough of this family drama, you know? It makes me anxious to think about.


----------



## CaseyR

Moonittude said:


> OMG, you guys. I have to rant so bad, I'm sorry in advance.
> 
> I have decided to move back to the South from the West Coast. I have a lot of family there, and the area I am moving to in Arkansas is actually a really cool area with great art, nature, music, cuisine, ya know, all the things I care about. I have been telling people, and I had no idea that the people in my life here were such snots. I mean, maybe I did kinda know, but not to this extreme. I just have been getting the worst jokes at the expense of the Southern US, and it is annoying to the point, that I just don't want to hear it anymore. I can't even pretend not to care, anymore.
> 
> I ask, "Oh, have you ever been there?" and they say, "No." or "35 years ago, I drove through part of that state," I wanna be like, "Oh? Then STFU!"
> 
> Some of my friends are just ribbing me, and don't really mean anything by it, but a lot of people seem to actually believe that the South is nothing but ignorant racist hicks. It's like people are trying to convince me to stay here, but all they are convincing me of, is that I should move sooner, so I don't have to talk to them anymore, because they are annoying the spit out of me.
> 
> Oh just one more thing that is sort of annoying... My brother-in-law's boyfriend is having a health issue. He thinks he is suffering from chemical sensitivity to all natural and synthetic fragrances, and has asked that everyone attending the family event on Sunday, refrain from wearing or using any kind of scented product on their bodies or clothes for at least a day ahead of time. This includes shampoo, deodorant, and laundry detergent. I'm going to do my best, but this can't be a regular thing. It's just too hard. I also don't think his reasoning makes any sense, and I wish he would listen to his doctors, but I can't tell him that. I just have to rearrange heaven and earth to show up for the party smelling like nothing but sunshine. I'm afraid that other people aren't going to be accommodating, and there is going to be drama. I just really have had enough of this family drama, you know? It makes me anxious to think about.


I moved back in June, and it's amazing how opinionated people can suddenly get on things like that.  I understand giving advice, but the reactions really started to get annoying.  They'd ask where I moved as I was considering two apartments in different parts of the city, then they were very critical of the area I picked.  As one of my friends pointed out, they never saw where I actually re-located to (and probably had never been there either), which makes a good point.  It's amazing how critical people can be when they base everything on generalizations.  Conceivably, every place can be good or bad, depending on where you go.  The supposedly superior area I decided against had a shooting a week later, so it just goes to show, it's all about the details and specifics.  Anyway, sounds like a cool area that's a good fit that you're moving to, and that's what's important.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady

My mother-in-law is driving me crazy this week. We live next to them in a duplex so it's not like I can completely avoid her. A bit of background, a couple of months ago her sister died suddenly in her sleep. This was the sister she was closest to. So we're trying to give her time to get over it. So it is affecting her moods.

But she is crazy. Just over the top crazy. She lies constantly. Most of the times her lies are just little white lies. "Sister and I used to go to random place that she had never been to in her life." "I talked to random stranger in the grocery store, and he totally agreed with my nut job theory about latest political issue." "I saw on the news that women over 40 shouldn't wear any nail polish but pink." "I went to random clothing store and the clerk told me that they are going to double the prices plus a dollar for sales tax free weekend."

So coupled with lies she has just been mean this week. She tells husband that she hates us all and wishes she was dead. Tells me how my bi-racial nephew, who is two, will be nothing more than a drug addict. She hates our dogs and cats. Her favorite is the dog is going to die in a year anyway. I cooked and she hates what I cooked even though she liked it last week.

I would say she needs medication but FIL says her mother was the same way. And my SIL is exactly the same way. So it is freaking genetics.

It will be about a week and then she will go back to her little white lies and stop being so mean. I just hope I can keep my spirits up till then.


----------



## Moonittude

chelsealady said:


> My mother-in-law is driving me crazy this week. We live next to them in a duplex so it's not like I can completely avoid her. A bit of background, a couple of months ago her sister died suddenly in her sleep. This was the sister she was closest to. So we're trying to give her time to get over it. So it is affecting her moods.
> 
> But she is crazy. Just over the top crazy. She lies constantly. Most of the times her lies are just little white lies. "Sister and I used to go to random place that she had never been to in her life." "I talked to random stranger in the grocery store, and he totally agreed with my nut job theory about latest political issue." "I saw on the news that women over 40 shouldn't wear any nail polish but pink." "I went to random clothing store and the clerk told me that they are going to double the prices plus a dollar for sales tax free weekend."
> 
> So coupled with lies she has just been mean this week. She tells husband that she hates us all and wishes she was dead. Tells me how my bi-racial nephew, who is two, will be nothing more than a drug addict. She hates our dogs and cats. Her favorite is the dog is going to die in a year anyway. I cooked and she hates what I cooked even though she liked it last week.
> 
> I would say she needs medication but FIL says her mother was the same way. And my SIL is exactly the same way. So it is freaking genetics.
> 
> It will be about a week and then she will go back to her little white lies and stop being so mean. I just hope I can keep my spirits up till then.


OMG, you live next to her in a duplex? I would go insane. Or sneak some happy medicine into her tea. Or both of our teas. My sympathies!


----------



## BlackMagicRose

I have to vent about what is irritating me today...negativity on the internet! I'm talking Facebook post wars and comments on news stories. I woke up today to read the news and check my Facebook. I go on Facebook to see that one of my favorite charities is being mass trolled by groups of animal abusers who are upset that said charity is getting their animals taken away. They aren't being nice about it either. Strong language, dozens of them with a mob mentality, sending private messages harassing people who defend the charity. I can't stand stuff like that, so I went to check the news. There is a story of a beautiful transgender model who has been doing both men's and women's fashion shows for awhile. I've been a fan for awhile, and she announced she underwent gender reassignment surgery. The hate in the comments was unbearable. I am literally so sad that I live in a world where so many people think like that! These two events happened right in a row, and it pretty much ruined my morning. Maybe I'm too sensitive about it, but why are people so negative and hateful on the internet? People feel so entitled to their own opinions now, and they allow themselves to get so heated so fast. It feels like almost every site is subject to it now too. Wherever there's a place to comment, people will fill the space with negativity and hate: comments on news stories, Facebook, YouTube... It just really brings my mood down and makes me wonder what kind of world I live in. Luckily, I haven't really had any issues here, and I am eternally grateful for that. Just had to vent.


----------



## zadidoll

I don't think you're overly sensitive to it, @BlackMagicRose. I do think that people feel that they can make any comment they want because typically there are no consequences online for their behavior.


----------



## felicia1995

@@chelsealady Your MIL sounds like a nightmare. Her white lies and digs at your cooking, relatives, and pets sound like desperate attention-seeking measures. Even though you can't avoid her completely, I'd try to find reasons to not be around her (sorry, can't do lunch, I need to re-inventory my lip stains) and shut her down by walking away when she's trying to get under your skin and acting manipulative. Maybe you ask your husband to be present during your interactions as a buffer? As her son, he has a lot more latitude to call her out on her bad behavior.

@@BlackMagicRose I keep on going back and forth about whether I even want a Facebook account at this point. I think I've temporarily deactivated it at least three times now. It seems to cause me more misery than joy at this point. I found a cool tutorial to save all your FB pictures etc. and delete your account, but haven't pulled the trigger yet:

http://nickbriz.com/facebook/index.html

Social media can be such a nightmare. I was so disgusted by the whole #jadapose hashtag thing that went down recently. (Cliff's Notes: A 16-year-old girl named Jada found out she had been raped when her friends posted pics of her unconscious and partially unclothed in an awkward pose at a party. It went viral and people started taking pics of themselves and tagging them #jadapose all over Twitter, etc.) I can't decide which part is least forgivable...being at the party and watching it go down and doing nothing to stop it, photographing it and posting the photos, or making fun of the fact that she was raped. Again, the whole thing makes me want to flush social media in its entirety.


----------



## BlackMagicRose

panicked said:


> @@chelsealady Your MIL sounds like a nightmare. Her white lies and digs at your cooking, relatives, and pets sound like desperate attention-seeking measures. Even though you can't avoid her completely, I'd try to find reasons to not be around her (sorry, can't do lunch, I need to re-inventory my lip stains) and shut her down by walking away when she's trying to get under your skin and acting manipulative. Maybe you ask your husband to be present during your interactions as a buffer? As her son, he has a lot more latitude to call her out on her bad behavior.
> 
> @@BlackMagicRose I keep on going back and forth about whether I even want a Facebook account at this point. I think I've temporarily deactivated it at least three times now. It seems to cause me more misery than joy at this point. I found a cool tutorial to save all your FB pictures etc. and delete your account, but haven't pulled the trigger yet:
> 
> http://nickbriz.com/facebook/index.html
> 
> Social media can be such a nightmare. I was so disgusted by the whole #jadapose hashtag thing that went down recently. (Cliff's Notes: A 16-year-old girl named Jada found out she had been raped when her friends posted pics of her unconscious and partially unclothed in an awkward pose at a party. It went viral and people started taking pics of themselves and tagging them #jadapose all over Twitter, etc.) I can't decide which part is least forgivable...being at the party and watching it go down and doing nothing to stop it, photographing it and posting the photos, or making fun of the fact that she was raped. Again, the whole thing makes me want to flush social media in its entirety.


That was so terrible! I don't know what's wrong with people. There is definitely a culture on the internet where people want to humiliate other people. This obviously isn't to the same extent, but when my husband was at the gym, some girl was walking around with her phone talking pictures of heavier people working out, then snickering and showing her friends. I can imagine her posting the photos on some website so other people could make fun of them. There are also lots of memes featuring young people with special needs, making fun of their disabilities. So wrong!


----------



## CaseyR

BlackMagicRose said:


> I have to vent about what is irritating me today...negativity on the internet! I'm talking Facebook post wars and comments on news stories. I woke up today to read the news and check my Facebook. I go on Facebook to see that one of my favorite charities is being mass trolled by groups of animal abusers who are upset that said charity is getting their animals taken away. They aren't being nice about it either. Strong language, dozens of them with a mob mentality, sending private messages harassing people who defend the charity. I can't stand stuff like that, so I went to check the news. There is a story of a beautiful transgender model who has been doing both men's and women's fashion shows for awhile. I've been a fan for awhile, and she announced she underwent gender reassignment surgery. The hate in the comments was unbearable. I am literally so sad that I live in a world where so many people think like that! These two events happened right in a row, and it pretty much ruined my morning. Maybe I'm too sensitive about it, but why are people so negative and hateful on the internet? People feel so entitled to their own opinions now, and they allow themselves to get so heated so fast. It feels like almost every site is subject to it now too. Wherever there's a place to comment, people will fill the space with negativity and hate: comments on news stories, Facebook, YouTube... It just really brings my mood down and makes me wonder what kind of world I live in. Luckily, I haven't really had any issues here, and I am eternally grateful for that. Just had to vent.


I totally feel the same way when I see some of the hateful things posted, especially on videos or content that have such a positive message.  At times, I've even avoided reading the comments on sites such as YouTube since they can be quite disturbing; it's hard to totally just 'ignore' them (as best I try).  For a number of years, I ran the social media department for an LGBTQA support organization, and random people would at times post some pretty nasty things on there to us; it's amazing how bold some get once behind a computer screen.   

Even a few weeks ago, a friend posted some photos of us online from World Pride just hanging out, and some lady started making negative comments about her pictures, and then directed them at me (I didn't even know her).  It's like "Why are you telling me this?"  Being that negative and miserable can't be healthy for anyone!

That is one thing that I do really appreciate about this site; I've thankfully never encountered anyone like that here.  While everyone is different, everyone seems to respect one another; I wish the rest of the online world was as civil.


----------



## Shalott

RE: Online negativity - sometimes it is so awful that it makes me physically ill. I would never tell someone to "kill themselves" in RL, so I most *certainly* would never do it on the internet! Anonymity does not make it acceptable to spread hatred.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, what is irritating me today is... HYGIENE. OMG. I am not a germaphobe, but I am a hygiene freak, and I get seriously grossed out when I am browsing Instagram or Tumblr and see pictures of girls posing in swimsuits or lingerie in fitting rooms and you can _tell they are not wearing panties under the bottoms_.

homygod, stop me now. I've already ranted on it on Facebook but jfc, girls, DON'T DO THIS. Not only is it unsanitary for the person who comes after, but it is also extremely unsanitary for YOU, because even if you are the first person to wear those bottoms, they've come hundreds of miles out of a factory somewhere and have been touched by who knows what and you just don't want that all up in your business!

Please, please, as a personal favor. Leave your bottoms on while trying on swim/lingerie. Even a pair of thong panties will work.

And those "sanitary" liners they put in the bottoms? Those aren't to keep the bottoms clean while you try them on commando. They are to protect YOU from the unmentionable who-knows-whats that may already be on them - even if you do try on over undies.

Finally, please wash all underwear and swim bottoms before the first wear. This is for everyone. Thank you.

*End rant. :soap:


----------



## felicia1995

Shalott said:


> RE: Online negativity - sometimes it is so awful that it makes me physically ill. I would never tell someone to "kill themselves" in RL, so I most *certainly* would never do it on the internet! Anonymity does not make it acceptable to spread hatred.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> However, what is irritating me today is... HYGIENE. OMG. I am not a germaphobe, but I am a hygiene freak, and I get seriously grossed out when I am browsing Instagram or Tumblr and see pictures of girls posing in swimsuits or lingerie in fitting rooms and you can _tell they are not wearing panties under the bottoms_.
> 
> homygod, stop me now. I've already ranted on it on Facebook but jfc, girls, DON'T DO THIS. Not only is it unsanitary for the person who comes after, but it is also extremely unsanitary for YOU, because even if you are the first person to wear those bottoms, they've come hundreds of miles out of a factory somewhere and have been touched by who knows what and you just don't want that all up in your business!
> 
> Please, please, as a personal favor. Leave your bottoms on while trying on swim/lingerie. Even a pair of thong panties will work.
> 
> And those "sanitary" liners they put in the bottoms? Those aren't to keep the bottoms clean while you try them on commando. They are to protect YOU from the unmentionable who-knows-whats that may already be on them - even if you do try on over undies.
> 
> Finally, please wash all underwear and swim bottoms before the first wear. This is for everyone. Thank you.
> 
> *End rant. :soap:


LOL. For this reason, I will not try on swimsuits. I will eyeball them and purchase them and wash them at least twice before finding out if I picked the right size or not. Luckily, places like Lands End are pretty good hooking you up with the right size if you provide your measurements, and they seem so sanitary straight from the warehouse in their plastic bag...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott

panicked said:


> LOL. For this reason, I will not try on swimsuits. I will eyeball them and purchase them and wash them at least twice before finding out if I picked the right size or not. Luckily, places like Lands End are pretty good hooking you up with the right size if you provide your measurements, and they seem so sanitary straight from the warehouse in their plastic bag...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aha ha, they _seem_ that way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once I was unpacking a t-shirt at a clothing store I worked at and there was a dead spider folded up inside. Imagine if that were in your swimsuit bottoms...

*dies*

ETA: I seriously cannot type. After a while I am going to give up editing typos and hope others can figure out what I mean. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## BlackMagicRose

Shalott said:


> RE: Online negativity - sometimes it is so awful that it makes me physically ill. I would never tell someone to "kill themselves" in RL, so I most *certainly* would never do it on the internet! Anonymity does not make it acceptable to spread hatred.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> However, what is irritating me today is... HYGIENE. OMG. I am not a germaphobe, but I am a hygiene freak, and I get seriously grossed out when I am browsing Instagram or Tumblr and see pictures of girls posing in swimsuits or lingerie in fitting rooms and you can _tell they are not wearing panties under the bottoms_.
> 
> homygod, stop me now. I've already ranted on it on Facebook but jfc, girls, DON'T DO THIS. Not only is it unsanitary for the person who comes after, but it is also extremely unsanitary for YOU, because even if you are the first person to wear those bottoms, they've come hundreds of miles out of a factory somewhere and have been touched by who knows what and you just don't want that all up in your business!
> 
> Please, please, as a personal favor. Leave your bottoms on while trying on swim/lingerie. Even a pair of thong panties will work.
> 
> And those "sanitary" liners they put in the bottoms? Those aren't to keep the bottoms clean while you try them on commando. They are to protect YOU from the unmentionable who-knows-whats that may already be on them - even if you do try on over undies.
> 
> Finally, please wash all underwear and swim bottoms before the first wear. This is for everyone. Thank you.
> 
> *End rant. :soap:


Ewww, that is really gross (for everyone). That's pretty much why no one tries on underwear (well, I don't...maybe some people out there do?)


----------



## felicia1995

Shalott said:


> Aha ha, they _seem_ that way...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once I was unpacking a t-shirt at a clothing store I worked at and there was a dead spider folded up inside. Imagine if that were in your swimsuit bottoms...
> 
> *dies*
> 
> ETA: I seriously cannot type. After a while I am going to give up editing typos and hope others can figure out what I mean. &lt;_&lt;


OK, that's it. From now on, I'm only going skinny dipping.  :rotfl:


----------



## felicia1995

My minor rant du jour. Be a Bombshell is on Hautelook today, and they're offering:

Be A Bombshell Cosmetics Tanorexic Blush

$8.00$16.00  50% off
 
https://www.hautelook.com/product/18313600
 
Tanorexic? Really? Eating disorders are such a huge problem in the fashion/beauty industry (not to mention in everyday life), I would think that would be off-limits. I have a friend who had a heart attack at 19 from being too thin.


----------



## gingerneko

Shalott said:


> Finally, please wash all underwear and swim bottoms before the first wear. This is for everyone. Thank you.
> 
> *End rant. :soap:


Gah. I wash _anything _that touches my skin before I wear it. even the headbands I use to pull my hair back when I was my face or do makeup get a full wash before I use them. 

Also - shoes. Same thing. Urgh, I hate that nine hundred people might have tried on the same pair. I always mist mine with isopropyl and let them dry before I wear them the first time.

I actually don't try on panties. I buy one pair, try them out after washing, and if I like them, I buy the same brand and style.


----------



## gingerneko

panicked said:


> My minor rant du jour. Be a Bombshell is on Hautelook today, and they're offering:
> 
> Be A Bombshell Cosmetics Tanorexic Blush
> 
> $8.00$16.00  50% off
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/product/18313600
> 
> Tanorexic? Really? Eating disorders are such a huge problem in the fashion/beauty industry (not to mention in everyday life), I would think that would be off-limits. I have a friend who had a heart attack at 19 from being too thin.


Yet another reason to hate BaB. I'm convinced that really pretty E/S quad was a fluke.


----------



## misskp

BlackMagicRose said:


> I have to vent about what is irritating me today...negativity on the internet! I'm talking Facebook post wars and comments on news stories. I woke up today to read the news and check my Facebook. I go on Facebook to see that one of my favorite charities is being mass trolled by groups of animal abusers who are upset that said charity is getting their animals taken away. They aren't being nice about it either. Strong language, dozens of them with a mob mentality, sending private messages harassing people who defend the charity. I can't stand stuff like that, so I went to check the news. There is a story of a beautiful transgender model who has been doing both men's and women's fashion shows for awhile. I've been a fan for awhile, and she announced she underwent gender reassignment surgery. The hate in the comments was unbearable. I am literally so sad that I live in a world where so many people think like that! These two events happened right in a row, and it pretty much ruined my morning. Maybe I'm too sensitive about it, but why are people so negative and hateful on the internet? People feel so entitled to their own opinions now, and they allow themselves to get so heated so fast. It feels like almost every site is subject to it now too. Wherever there's a place to comment, people will fill the space with negativity and hate: comments on news stories, Facebook, YouTube... It just really brings my mood down and makes me wonder what kind of world I live in. Luckily, I haven't really had any issues here, and I am eternally grateful for that. Just had to vent.


came here to vent.. realized @@BlackMagicRose pretty much summed up everything that's pissing me off today.

not exactly the same situation, but I work for an online business and it is so irritating to see people claim all kinds of fake rumors about our company.. seriously, it's like they're trying to get me fired..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I take it way too personally since has nothing to do with me as an individual, but it really freaks me out that people would stoop to such levels and lie about the smallest things. worst part is that a lot of people believe what they read on the internet


----------



## PeridotCricket

panicked said:


> LOL. For this reason, I will not try on swimsuits. I will eyeball them and purchase them and wash them at least twice before finding out if I picked the right size or not. Luckily, places like Lands End are pretty good hooking you up with the right size if you provide your measurements, and they seem so sanitary straight from the warehouse in their plastic bag...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They may look sanitary, but they coulda been on the floor of a warehouse full of rats before they were packaged and we'd never know it by looking at them.


----------



## LolaJay

Random and not that big of a deal - but inconsiderate people are what I need to rant about. Maybe just plain idiots, I'm not sure.

I was driving home from practice and this kid drives up behind me, pretty much out of nowhere. I was going 50 on a 45 road, and he gets in the TURN LANE and proceeds to pass me. Whatever. THEN, he has the nerve to flick me off, and since he didn't think I saw him doing it inside his car, he sticks his hand through the sun roof continuing to flick me off!

What a jerk. I did nothing wrong and he was just plain rude.

I don't know why this upset me so much today, but it did.


----------



## BlackMagicRose

LolaJay said:


> Random and not that big of a deal - but inconsiderate people are what I need to rant about. Maybe just plain idiots, I'm not sure.
> 
> I was driving home from practice and this kid drives up behind me, pretty much out of nowhere. I was going 50 on a 45 road, and he gets in the TURN LANE and proceeds to pass me. Whatever. THEN, he has the nerve to flick me off, and since he didn't think I saw him doing it inside his car, he sticks his hand through the sun roof continuing to flick me off!
> 
> What a jerk. I did nothing wrong and he was just plain rude.
> 
> I don't know why this upset me so much today, but it did.


Wow, what a douche! At least _you_ won't be the one getting a speeding ticket (or a ticket for other traffic violations like illegal passing). I just wonder what makes a person act like that to total strangers. He's probably the same kid that bullies people into suicide online or leaves despicable comments on news stories/YouTube videos. A friend of mine used to have a crappy car, and she didn't have a choice but to drive super slow sometimes (I know you weren't driving slowly), and people would sometimes flip her off. She would always just give them a huge smile and flash the peace sign back.


----------



## LadyK

LolaJay said:


> Random and not that big of a deal - but inconsiderate people are what I need to rant about. Maybe just plain idiots, I'm not sure.
> 
> I was driving home from practice and this kid drives up behind me, pretty much out of nowhere. I was going 50 on a 45 road, and he gets in the TURN LANE and proceeds to pass me. Whatever. THEN, he has the nerve to flick me off, and since he didn't think I saw him doing it inside his car, he sticks his hand through the sun roof continuing to flick me off!
> 
> What a jerk. I did nothing wrong and he was just plain rude.
> 
> I don't know why this upset me so much today, but it did.


This kind of thing always bugs me.  I commute about an hour to and from work and the lack of consideration from other drivers just baffles me.  I go slightly over the speed limit and stay to the right unless I'm passing.  I let people in if I see a signal and try to be nice. But there are people who still act like I'm going 25 on the freeway.  They cut over from turn lanes, exit only lanes, even drive on the shoulder.  They're not just doing it to me but it is so irritating.  They think that since I keep two car lengths ahead of me (way shorter than recommended)  I am some sort of a**hole.   

I also see about 5 or so people each day (not an exaggeration) weaving in traffic because they are looking at their phone.  Stop texting people!!!  

Okay, rant done.  

I guess the positive thing about it is it makes me even more committed to being a considerate driver.  I will not let rude people make me rude too.


----------



## Sunflowercake

LolaJay said:


> Random and not that big of a deal - but inconsiderate people are what I need to rant about. Maybe just plain idiots, I'm not sure.
> 
> I was driving home from practice and this kid drives up behind me, pretty much out of nowhere. I was going 50 on a 45 road, and he gets in the TURN LANE and proceeds to pass me. Whatever. THEN, he has the nerve to flick me off, and since he didn't think I saw him doing it inside his car, he sticks his hand through the sun roof continuing to flick me off!
> 
> What a jerk. I did nothing wrong and he was just plain rude.
> 
> I don't know why this upset me so much today, but it did.


Sounds so familiar! I feel like most people in this city cannot drive. I have no idea if they won their driver's license in the lottery or found it on the corner or something but it's insane. What I hate most is when you see people driving crazy like swirving through lanes and not paying attention and shen you pass them you notice they got their phone in their hand. I use siri to read or answer a text while driving if I really need to. If I am on the phone and there is a situation where I rater pay close atention such as narrow lanes due to construction and such, I will put the phone down and stop talking. A colleague of my husband died 4 years ago when he chased a home invasion suspect. He had his sirens on and yet, was T-boned from two sides. Yes, he was speeding behind the suspect, but there was not a lot of traffic and I see it every time that people just continue driving if someone with sirens turned on approaches. This is one of my biggest pet peeves there is: people not getting out ofthe way for first responders. It is something I am very used to from Germany, they teach it to you in driving school. I rememebr seeing an ambulance going through a main road with 4 lanes. Traffic was not heavy yet noone moved to the side. The ambulance was going to the children's emergency room. I just don't get how people do not pay attention or simply don't care enough.

And regarding the internet negativity: I hate seeing that too. It's easy to coplain, lie and bully when you can hide behind your screen. Sure, we did a lot of stupid stuff as kids but I do not remeber them being so violent as some of the thigs you see.


----------



## BlackMagicRose

I work downtown, and there is a ton of construction in the area. You wouldn't believe what I see drivers do... from driving the wrong way down one way streets or driving into oncoming traffic to avoid congestion to ignoring red lights/stops sign/turn only lanes or suddenly deciding they need to cut across 3 lanes of traffic to turn. Cabs are some of the worst offenders. The other day, I saw a cabby narrowly avoid 4 accidents in the course of about 5 minutes. I wanted to call the phone number on the side to tell his dispatcher was a horrible, unsafe driver he was, but I didn't know if he was an independent cabbie or an employee, so I didn't think they would care that much. You add a little bit of construction and everyone turns into a heart surgeon that needs to make it to the hospital to perform emergency surgery. At best, getting into an accident takes a chunk of time out of your day. At worst, someone dies. Is it really worth it to make it home 5 minutes earlier? I don't think so, and I don't get why some people do.


----------



## LadyK

I had to crack up at the heart surgeon thing.  That's exactly it!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Mine is minor but irritating. My DH always wants to add flour and eggs to ground chuck to make burger patties. When I politely asked him to just use beef, salt, pepper and garlic, he pitched one of his ultra-dramatic fits ie: "Fine! I'll just never ever cook anything again for the rest of my life!"

  I could wring his neck when he acts that way. And I still do not want eggs and flour in my burger.


----------



## CaseyR

Atm formatting my thesis for school is rather irritating lol Oddly, writing the 100+ pages of content was the easy part.  Trying to drop in my copyright pages and numbering the introductory parts has been such a headache.  I keep scrambling everything all over the place.  I really suck at MS Word, and feel like if I hit a wrong key the whole thing will explode lol


----------



## LadyK

CaseyR said:


> Atm formatting my thesis for school is rather irritating lol Oddly, writing the 100+ pages of content was the easy part.  Trying to drop in my copyright pages and numbering the introductory parts has been such a headache.  I keep scrambling everything all over the place.  I really suck at MS Word, and feel like if I hit a wrong key the whole thing will explode lol


I know people who paid someone to do the formatting just because of how crazy it is.  Best wishes to you!


----------



## CaseyR

LadyK said:


> I know people who paid someone to do the formatting just because of how crazy it is.  Best wishes to you!


Thanks!  I think I've managed to stumble through the majority of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I can remove one stubborn roman numeral numbering my abstract page, I think I'm set (though that may take hours... LOL).  If I had just paid someone to do all this, it would have literally saved me days hah


----------



## LadyK

Yeah, a lab mate spent a week taking out some dots on her table of contents.  Every time she removed them the entire page shifted and she couldn't get it back to normal.  I'm pretty sure she considered just not finishing the degree, lol.  It will be over soon and you can enjoy getting your bound copy!


----------



## CaseyR

LadyK said:


> Yeah, a lab mate spent a week taking out some dots on her table of contents.  Every time she removed them the entire page shifted and she couldn't get it back to normal.  I'm pretty sure she considered just not finishing the degree, lol.  It will be over soon and you can enjoy getting your bound copy!


Glad to hear I'm not the only one going through this; I feel like such an idiot.  I was planning on submitting it then seeing a movie later.  Imagine if I have to call up my friend and tell her that I'm staying in this evening instead to remove a single 'v'' from the bottom of one page lol


----------



## BlackMagicRose

Since this is the "what's irritating you today" thread, it irritates me when people join makeup talk just to spam their YouTube channels or blogs. You can get plenty of traffic here, but that's by actually participating in the community and giving people the chance to get to know you. I also don't like it when people join MUT and immediately start trying to sell their high end makeup items in the sale section. No offense, but why would I trust that person? I'd be much more likely to buy from someone I knew from their posts in the community. I guess I don't like it when people just use this site without actually investing anything in the community. There are a lot of awesome people here, and I have benefited so much from getting to know them, and that certainly transcends any extra views I have gotten for my blog. Just saying.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I just need to get this out semi anonymously:

What's irritating me is that my 2nd grader is on the youth cheer squad for the local high school (which she will eventually go to) and somehow I've been marked as the assistant coach.  Seriously?!  I said I'd check my eldest daughter's schedule to see if any of her high school activities would interfere with my ability to be there at every practice (early) and game (also early) and I would let them know.  I did check and some practices and games do interfere and I won't be able to make it on time if at all.  I get a coaches email today and I'm listed on the roster as Asst. Coach.  WTF?!?!  Now, so I don't look like a complete a*hole, I'm having to juggle everything around and make it work.  I haven't cheered in 14 years and I really just don't want to anymore.  How the hell did "I'll check" get translated to "I will"?  :soap:


----------



## makeupbyomar

BlackMagicRose said:


> Since this is the "what's irritating you today" thread, it irritates me when people join makeup talk just to spam their YouTube channels or blogs. You can get plenty of traffic here, but that's by actually participating in the community and giving people the chance to get to know you. I also don't like it when people join MUT and immediately start trying to sell their high end makeup items in the sale section. No offense, but why would I trust that person? I'd be much more likely to buy from someone I knew from their posts in the community. I guess I don't like it when people just use this site without actually investing anything in the community. There are a lot of awesome people here, and I have benefited so much from getting to know them, and that certainly transcends any extra views I have gotten for my blog. Just saying.


100% agree!

Especially those one-hit-wonders. The ones that promote once and then never post again. Ugh.


----------



## zadidoll

BlackMagicRose said:


> Since this is the "what's irritating you today" thread, it irritates me when people join makeup talk just to spam their YouTube channels or blogs. You can get plenty of traffic here, but that's by actually participating in the community and giving people the chance to get to know you. I also don't like it when people join MUT and immediately start trying to sell their high end makeup items in the sale section. No offense, but why would I trust that person? I'd be much more likely to buy from someone I knew from their posts in the community. I guess I don't like it when people just use this site without actually investing anything in the community. There are a lot of awesome people here, and I have benefited so much from getting to know them, and that certainly transcends any extra views I have gotten for my blog. Just saying.


Report the posts. I've removed a few over the last few days but I know there are more out there.


----------



## ChemLady

My rant for today is about the ads on this site. In the past couple of days, I have noticed that the second topic on the list of like the new content summary or on the forum summary is an advertisement post. I've noticed them at the top of every page of every thread that I read. I've noticed them on the related threads section of some of the topics (like in the help section). They irritate me mostly because of just being an ad, they try to make it look like a post from a real person (like saying offline above the profile picture....and having a profile picture). I use adblock to get rid of most of the visual junk ads that take away from the site content (because having 6 flashing click me ads per page is way too many), but ad block doesn't catch these. These new ads feel deceptive and I don't like it! (Crosses arms and sits on floor pouting lol).


----------



## felicia1995

ChemLady said:


> My rant for today is about the ads on this site. In the past couple of days, I have noticed that the second topic on the list of like the new content summary or on the forum summary is an advertisement post. I've noticed them at the top of every page of every thread that I read. I've noticed them on the related threads section of some of the topics (like in the help section). They irritate me mostly because of just being an ad, they try to make it look like a post from a real person (like saying offline above the profile picture....and having a profile picture). I use adblock to get rid of most of the visual junk ads that take away from the site content (because having 6 flashing click me ads per page is way too many), but ad block doesn't catch these. These new ads feel deceptive and I don't like it! (Crosses arms and sits on floor pouting lol).


I agree, they feel deceptive to me, too. I understand the point is to get more click-throughs because people aren't paying attention, but I wish they would mark these posts with a different colored background or change the little "HOT" icon to "ADVERTISEMENT" or something.


----------



## amorgb

ChemLady said:


> My rant for today is about the ads on this site. In the past couple of days, I have noticed that the second topic on the list of like the new content summary or on the forum summary is an advertisement post. I've noticed them at the top of every page of every thread that I read. I've noticed them on the related threads section of some of the topics (like in the help section). They irritate me mostly because of just being an ad, they try to make it look like a post from a real person (like saying offline above the profile picture....and having a profile picture). I use adblock to get rid of most of the visual junk ads that take away from the site content (because having 6 flashing click me ads per page is way too many), but ad block doesn't catch these. These new ads feel deceptive and I don't like it! (Crosses arms and sits on floor pouting lol).


I'm so glad you said this because I've been thinking the same thing too.  Its really frustrating me because I keep reading the little blurb (and sometimes almost clicking on them) before realizing its just a dumb ad, even though I know they're there.  Idk, I guess I just agree with you and @ that they are deceptive.  Big thumbs down!


----------



## CaseyR

This one is totally my doing, but after first missing the train I planned to board, I ended up on the wrong one in the opposite direction. This is literally a first, in decades... Lol.

There was a huge crowd from the ballgame, so it was a bit chaotic, but I swore I still got the right track; apparently not. The train was so packed, I couldn't see, and my effective noise-cancelling earbuds drowned out any alerts, so I didn't even notice. All this to pick up a couple (not entirely necessary) items from my apartment.. Hah. Luckily, there's one last train going back, from wherever I am atm (though an hour later) :/


----------



## Esthylove

Whats been irritating me for the last week is I got botox and I get an injection under my eyes and well this time (i've gone about 9 times) I got a LOVELY black eye. No it's not horrible but I couldn't cover it up with make up. I'm sure people thought I got in a fight or something when I went out in public. Thank god for oversized sunglasses!


----------



## Esthylove

ChemLady said:


> My rant for today is about the ads on this site. In the past couple of days, I have noticed that the second topic on the list of like the new content summary or on the forum summary is an advertisement post. I've noticed them at the top of every page of every thread that I read. I've noticed them on the related threads section of some of the topics (like in the help section). They irritate me mostly because of just being an ad, they try to make it look like a post from a real person (like saying offline above the profile picture....and having a profile picture). I use adblock to get rid of most of the visual junk ads that take away from the site content (because having 6 flashing click me ads per page is way too many), but ad block doesn't catch these. These new ads feel deceptive and I don't like it! (Crosses arms and sits on floor pouting lol).


Seriously it's really annoying and I've almost clicked on them a few times!


----------



## SaraP

These stupid ads posing as posts are really pissing me off!!!!! I don;t care about ad in general, in fact I like some of them...but these fake posts need to go! :bringiton:


----------



## felicia1995

Esthylove said:


> Whats been irritating me for the last week is I got botox and I get an injection under my eyes and well this time (i've gone about 9 times) I got a LOVELY black eye. No it's not horrible but I couldn't cover it up with make up. I'm sure people thought I got in a fight or something when I went out in public. Thank god for oversized sunglasses!


My mom had double black eyes for a couple weeks after getting eyelid surgery, and the Dermablend line worked really well for her. I think they sell it at Ulta if you have one nearby. It's definitely helpful to go in person to get a color match if you can.


----------



## felicia1995

sarap said:


> These stupid ads posing as posts are really pissing me off!!!!! I don;t care about ad in general, in fact I like some of them...but these fake posts need to go! :bringiton:


Every time I read "The last time I thought I was in "San Francisco," I was actually in Oakland!" I think to myself "then you haven't spent much time in the bay area...and weren't we talking about makeup?"


----------



## felicia1995

My rant du jour:

I was in a busy parking lot with a lot of kids running amok, so I rolled down the back windows of my Jeep so I could better hear what was going on behind me as I carefully backed out of my parking space. I rolled the windows back up (no kids harmed) and heard a loud pop. $687 later, my mechanic fished a $0.10 plastic gear out of my door assembly that had broken. Next time I'm kicking it into 4WD and backing over the kids and using my money to attain VIB Rouge status instead. OK, maybe not, but I'm still pretty ticked. I'll be in the low-buy thread if anyone is looking for me, lol.


----------



## Esthylove

panicked said:


> My mom had double black eyes for a couple weeks after getting eyelid surgery, and the Dermablend line worked really well for her. I think they sell it at Ulta if you have one nearby. It's definitely helpful to go in person to get a color match if you can.


It's faded a lot now luckily. It wasn't full on purple but you could deff see it. Thanks for letting me know in case it happens again!


----------



## makeupbyomar

For past several days being on this board more than usual, It's very frustrating that I can't leave any "Like This" checks to any posts... As there are a lot of great posts on here that deserve "Likes". Well, at least I think so... And I feel like such a noob when I can't.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady

vogueboy said:


> For past several days being on this board more than usual, It's very frustrating that I can't leave any "Like This" checks to any posts... As there are a lot of great posts on here that deserve "Likes". Well, at least I think so... And I feel like such a noob when I can't.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


huh...I thought I couldn't either because mine are all greyed out...but I was able to like your post!


----------



## makeupbyomar

ChemLady said:


> huh...I thought I couldn't either because mine are all greyed out...but I was able to like your post!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket

Birthday Stuff.

Myself and 2 other people from my old job have birthdays in August. I asked if anybody from said job would like to join me for a meal to celebrate. Everyone said no "because it's too expensive", then proceeded to plan a huge get together with the premise being to celebrate our birthdays, where each person is expected to spend $50-$200 on alcohol, and you're looked down upon if you don't, at a bar I'm not sure I can get to. They know I don't like bars, drunk people, or getting drunk myself. And only about 5 people I personally know will be there.

So I've made a reservation at one of the best restaurants in the city, and I'm going by myself. It's a Japanese/Peruvian fusion place which only serves sustainable seafood. If they would rather spend $100 per person on booze instead of $30-$45 on a nice meal, that's their problem, and they can just eff off.


----------



## Brandy Roberts

I did a big rant on another thread an hour or so ago...I'd like to post it here and I'm kinda new at this, so we'll see if I can figure it out.  I originally posted on Sephora VIB Rouge...if anyone is interested.  

Also, aficionado, I'm with you!  I will be solo on my birthday in a few days because I too am not into what some people are planning for me.  Funny how your birthday ends up being about those than plan it.  

I don't know, maybe I'm just having a 'birthday bad mood' and don't know it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket

BB019 said:


> I did a big rant on another thread an hour or so ago...I'd like to post it here and I'm kinda new at this, so we'll see if I can figure it out.  I originally posted on Sephora VIB Rouge...if anyone is interested.
> 
> Also, aficionado, I'm with you!  I will be solo on my birthday in a few days because I too am not into what some people are planning for me.  Funny how your birthday ends up being about those than plan it.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'm just having a 'birthday bad mood' and don't know it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure if I'm having a birthday bad mood or a fed-up-with-idiots bad mood. I'm tired of people who think I have to do what they want me to do.


----------



## CaseyR

PeridotCricket said:


> Birthday Stuff.
> 
> Myself and 2 other people from my old job have birthdays in August. I asked if anybody from said job would like to join me for a meal to celebrate. Everyone said no "because it's too expensive", then proceeded to plan a huge get together with the premise being to celebrate our birthdays, where each person is expected to spend $50-$200 on alcohol, and you're looked down upon if you don't, at a bar I'm not sure I can get to. They know I don't like bars, drunk people, or getting drunk myself. And only about 5 people I personally know will be there.
> 
> So I've made a reservation at one of the best restaurants in the city, and I'm going by myself. It's a Japanese/Peruvian fusion place which only serves sustainable seafood. If they would rather spend $100 per person on booze instead of $30-$45 on a nice meal, that's their problem, and they can just eff off.


I can definitely recall some similar situations when trying to make birthday plans with people I've known; it can be very annoying when they act like that. 

It sounds like a great place that you're going to, so that's awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've found in my case that it's often best just to make my own plans, and go from there.  Coordinating with others can be such a massive headache in so many ways; you've definitely got the better plan!


----------



## Kristine Walker

Something that really irks the crap out of me is when a random newbie lands here with absolutely no attempt to socialize, just posts about wanting to sell stuff. Like I'm dumb enough to buy from a total unknown on a talk board, who has no feedback?

   Mostly though it is the total lack of involvement. MUT doesn't exist as a would-be-sellers playground. We are a community, who can be extremely warm and welcoming to anyone with passable manners and a modicum of couth.


----------



## LadyK

Kristine Walker said:


> Something that really irks the crap out of me is when a random newbie lands here with absolutely no attempt to socialize, just posts about wanting to sell stuff. Like I'm dumb enough to buy from a total unknown on a talk board, who has no feedback?
> 
> Mostly though it is the total lack of involvement. MUT doesn't exist as a would-be-sellers playground. We are a community, who can be extremely warm and welcoming to anyone with passable manners and a modicum of couth.


Yeah.  I never know why people think they are going to make sales when they are brand new here.  There are a lot of people I would be comfortable buying things from but they aren't people with 3 posts and no feedback.  The best thing about this forum is the community.


----------



## slinka

Ok, so today I had to get a physical (something my school's nursing program requires). I've never had one, but hey, it was clearly a general physical check up.

Now, for some background info- I don't like being touched. This probably comes from things in my past, but I don't like it. Not even from many loved ones- Needless to say, I'm not a big hugger (And some people think I'm unaffectionate because of this...but it's not that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )

Now, I don't expect to not be touched during a physical- I'm not that dense. But I WAS expecting the PA doing it to at least tell me what was going to happen, and at the very least, warn me before he grabbed my shirt and pulled it up, or a warning before I all of a sudden (I mean, he was moving VERY quickly, so good on him for efficiency?) I feel his flesh on mine in an area that was covered by my clothes out of nowhere- he had just been checking my eyes ffs! I absolutely hated it.

Now, am I being oversensitive? Probably. But in everyone's health care training, I KNOW they tell you to explain what you're going to do, and as a CNA I know we were trained to not surprise anyone especially regarding their personal space. 

I dunno. Call me silly, I just wished he had warned me. It felt almost forceful (probably because he was trying to speed like hell through it for some reason- I know he probably doesn't realize that it seriously felt like he grabbed my shirt and pulled it up forcefully, and was a complete surprise to me) and it brought back some unpleasant memories for me.

I can't shake these negative feeling about it.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyways, at least I'm in good health... I think I'll go take my mind off of this w/some 3d nail art stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

No physical hugs, but a big ol' Internet hug from me!   :hugs3:

He definitely should have 1) gone slower and 2) explained AND asked permission before touching.  So not cool.  

My only rant today is about little boys who don't aim when they pee, and make their bathroom all stinky.  Ugh.  They might be getting a "how to clean a toilet" lesson soon.


----------



## slinka

@ aw, thanks! I'm still shaken over it, but that's mostly just because I'm prone to that sort of stuff.

And I'd be making them clean that toilet! So glad I have girls...lol.

Which reminds me, another thing bothering me today: WHY WON'T MY 2 YEAR OLD FREAKING USE THE POTTY? I've gotten her to go a few times before (her potty plays a song when used, and says "Yay!" and stuff), but she's terrified to poo in it. And now she won't even sit on it without a struggle. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh. So stubborn. Freakin' 2 yr olds...


----------



## LadyK

You're not overreacting @slinka.  I spend a lot of time with nurses and in hospitals. They always explain to me what they are doing BEFORE it happens.  I have been there enough that I will just tell someone when they make me uncomfortable.  I hope it helps them be better for the next patient.  Sorry that had to be a negative experience.


----------



## BlackMagicRose

I agree that a doctor should narrate what they are doing before they do it. A lot of people share your discomfort, so it's only right for them to make the process as non-invasive as they can.


----------



## Shalott

Today I am irritated by trolls who aren't even smart enough to be effective at trolling. And I wouldn't even say that I am irritated - it's more like an annoying disappointment in them. :smileno:


----------



## LadyK

Trolls crack me up.  The comments some of them make are so outrageous you kind of have to laugh.  I just wish people didn't feel the need to respond to them.  Public service announcement:  Don't feed the trolls!!


----------



## CaseyR

Atm this is my rant:  I'm finding managing a Facebook group of mine becoming somewhat of an annoyance lately.  Basically, I run a filmscoring network group that has over 9000+ members.  With this said, there's the odd inappropriate post spamming, selling sunglasses, etc.  While I moderate these posts, it amazes me how angry people get over them, and how they attack me for "not doing my job".  First, this is a free, volunteer service, and secondly, these people aren't even reporting these posts; they're commenting on them and essentially promoting them.  I cannot predict what people post, nor do I don't sit on my Facebook account 24/7; spam happens with almost 10 000 people in a single group.  And this isn't even abusive content; I can see how that would be upsetting. 

Seriously, if the most upsetting thing someone encounters throughout their day is an inappropriate post selling sunglasses, and this angers them that greatly, they live in a different world from the one I'm accustomed to!


----------



## LadyK

CaseyR said:


> Atm this is my rant:  I'm finding managing a Facebook group of mine becoming somewhat of an annoyance lately.  Basically, I run a filmscoring network group that has over 9000+ members.  With this said, there's the odd inappropriate post spamming, selling sunglasses, etc.  While I moderate these posts, it amazes me how angry people get over them, and how they attack me for "not doing my job".  First, this is a free, volunteer service, and secondly, these people aren't even reporting these posts; they're commenting on them and essentially promoting them.  I cannot predict what people post, nor do I don't sit on my Facebook account 24/7; spam happens with almost 10 000 people in a single group.  And this isn't even abusive content; I can see how that would be upsetting.
> 
> Seriously, if the most upsetting thing someone encounters throughout their day is an inappropriate post selling sunglasses, and this angers them that greatly, they live in a different world from the one I'm accustomed to!


I help moderate a facebook group (much smaller than yours) and stuff like this always surprises me.  If they want 24/7 moderation they should volunteer to help out as admins or be proactive about reporting spam.  I always assume admins will take care of things within 24 hours longer if it's a weekend.


----------



## CaseyR

LadyK said:


> I help moderate a facebook group (much smaller than yours) and stuff like this always surprises me.  If they want 24/7 moderation they should volunteer to help out as admins or be proactive about reporting spam.  I always assume admins will take care of things within 24 hours longer if it's a weekend.


Agreed! I check it at least once-twice a day, but it's like they expect me to live on there. I also had to step in on a spat between people that started attacking each other over musical training; these are middle-aged men.. It's ironic that a music-themed group actually interrupts me from making music with this sorta thing. It's more like a handful out of the 9000, but messaging me persoanlly, and complaining on every post just amplifies the issue lol Anyway, I run several of these groups, so I guess it just goes with the 'territory' :/


----------



## BlackMagicRose

Haha, I'm sorry, but I find it so funny how angry people get on the internet over silly things! Mad about sunglasses! Grown men fighting! I understand that the internet is now a big part of people's lives, but they really need to gain some perspective!


----------



## CaseyR

BlackMagicRose said:


> Haha, I'm sorry, but I find it so funny how angry people get on the internet over silly things! Mad about sunglasses! Grown men fighting! I understand that the internet is now a big part of people's lives, but they really need to gain some perspective!


Hah yeah, I mean with all of the evil that actually goes on online, it amazes me how people sweat the small stuff. Maybe, these people just lead a charmed existence lol But yeah, I feel like these guys misbave more than the teenagers I've worked with lol Yay for the inernet! I agree, they really need to get some perspective!


----------



## EggyBread

I have mosquito bites all over my feet from hanging out on my friend's porch, and they are really irritating me... literally.


----------



## Esthylove

EggyBread said:


> I have mosquito bites all over my feet from hanging out on my friend's porch, and they are really irritating me... literally.


Ugh, I feel your pain. A few years ago we went on a float trip. And chiggers thought I tasted mighty yummy. They we were all over my legs and I ended up having to go to the doctor and be put on antibiotics because I had so many and my body couldn't fight off the infection. It was WONDERFUL! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Esthylove

That I had a BRILLIANT idea to drink a dr pepper ( I never drink caffeine) at 10pm and it's now 12:30am and I've gone on a cleaning spree. Goodbye sleep!


----------



## CaseyR

Esthylove said:


> That I had a BRILLIANT idea to drink a dr pepper ( I never drink caffeine) at 10pm and it's now 12:30am and I've gone on a cleaning spree. Goodbye sleep!


I know the feeling!  It's 2:05am here, and that trip to Starbucks earlier has got me wired.  I find caffeine can make me kinda tense/jittery too; makes it hard to just unwind and relax.  Despite saying all this, I'm quite certain that I'll do the exact same thing tomorrow though lol


----------



## Esthylove

CaseyR said:


> I know the feeling!  It's 2:05am here, and that trip to Starbucks earlier has got me wired.  I find caffeine can make me kinda tense/jittery too; makes it hard to just unwind and relax.  Despite saying all this, I'm quite certain that I'll do the exact same thing tomorrow though lol


I was trying so hard to do my gel earlier and my hands kept shaking. Then i started cleaning and running up and down the stairs so I think that helped some!


----------



## CaseyR

Esthylove said:


> I was trying so hard to do my gel earlier and my hands kept shaking. Then i started cleaning and running up and down the stairs so I think that helped some!


I can't even imagine how my nails would have turned turn out if I attempted something like that earlier; I'm so shaky to begin with lol I cooked some spaghetti and did the dishes, which also helped a little.  I have Starbucks cafe mocha instant-mix in my kitchen though, and I'm a bit worried as I tend to always cave-in when I have these hours and hours of formatting fonts and margins for school to do.  It's like I can't be productive without some form of excessive caffeinated drink (at least while doing these deathly-boring tasks) hah


----------



## MrsShaw

The whole family is feeling poopy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> runny/stuffy noses, headaches, sore throats... I feel so bad for my baby boy, he wasn't even able to eat right today because he couldn't breathe and of course couldn't take a nap either and was grumpy all day.


----------



## PeridotCricket

More birthday stuff. Stuff people have said lately.

1. I'm not supposed to miss the person I thought was my best friend. I still miss him after a year and a half and every time something good happens I still want to tell him about it or just talk about what's going on in our lives and in the world. "Quit dwelling on one friend. There are plenty of other people to make friends with out there."

Where? How? What the Hell? I didn't have friends before I started that job (they all know this) and I'm supposed to know how to make more now that it's over? Or want to make more after the way people who said they're my friends were only pretending to be my friend?

2. I'm not supposed to say it hurts and pisses me off when people plan a party for my birthday that includes dozens of people I don't know (and neither do the other 2 celebrants) and several people I never want to see again. "Feel free not to show up. You're such a damn debbie downer."

Really? I think I'm entitled to be sad and angry when people who say they're my friends don't care enough to even think about what I want or what I asked for. Did I ask a bunch of people I don't like and don't want to interact with if they would like to celebrate my birthday with me? No, I asked my friends, who apparently aren't anymore.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

@@PeridotCricket birthdays are supposed to be celebrated in the manner that the BIRTHDAY person wants.  If the organizer does anything else, then they're celebrating themself, not you!  

And I don't know if it helps, but maybe you could start a journal written as a letter to your friend who passed away?  You have every right to grieve, and the desire to communicate with him is very natural.  Maybe having a way to communicate with him, even in your own thoughts, can give you some peace?

I'm so sorry for your loss, big hugs and Happy Birthday - in whatever way YOU want to celebrate it!  :hugs3:


----------



## PeridotCricket

magicalmom said:


> @@PeridotCricket birthdays are supposed to be celebrated in the manner that the BIRTHDAY person wants. If the organizer does anything else, then they're celebrating themself, not you!
> 
> And I don't know if it helps, but maybe you could start a journal written as a letter to your friend who passed away? You have every right to grieve, and the desire to communicate with him is very natural. Maybe having a way to communicate with him, even in your own thoughts, can give you some peace?
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, big hugs and Happy Birthday - in whatever way YOU want to celebrate it! :hugs3:


I should have been clearer. He didn't die. He fired me to cover his own ass when our company was closing. End of friendship. But it still hurts.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

OH gosh! I'm sorry!  I totally misread that.  Yeah that is a horrible thing to do, but the end of a friendship always hurts, too.  

And I stand by what I said about the birthday party  :wizard:


----------



## Shalott

@@PeridotCricket I know how you feel, about your friend. I started noticing that the girl I considered my BEST friend had an issue with animals (The dog she had when we met she gave away to make room for a parrot that then died, so she adopted ANOTHER dog, whom she gave back to the shelter, then adopted a kitten who died of FeLV and so on...) and it got to the point where I felt like I wouldn't be a good friend if I didn't say SOMETHING, and she didn't take it well at all. Cut me out of her life entirely.

This was nearly ten years ago and it still hurts. Sometimes it hurts so bad, I just sit and bawl my eyes out. But I believe I was a true friend to her, whether she thought so or not, so I hope you can hold on to the same belief with your former friend. It does help. :hugs3:


----------



## PeridotCricket

magicalmom said:


> OH gosh! I'm sorry!  I totally misread that.  Yeah that is a horrible thing to do, but the end of a friendship always hurts, too.
> 
> And I stand by what I said about the birthday party  :wizard:


Thank you.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Shalott said:


> @@PeridotCricket I know how you feel, about your friend. I started noticing that the girl I considered my BEST friend had an issue with animals (The dog she had when we met she gave away to make room for a parrot that then died, so she adopted ANOTHER dog, whom she gave back to the shelter, then adopted a kitten who died of FeLV and so on...) and it got to the point where I felt like I wouldn't be a good friend if I didn't say SOMETHING, and she didn't take it well at all. Cut me out of her life entirely.
> 
> This was nearly ten years ago and it still hurts. Sometimes it hurts so bad, I just sit and bawl my eyes out. But I believe I was a true friend to her, whether she thought so or not, so I hope you can hold on to the same belief with your former friend. It does help. :hugs3:


Thank you. I'm all about the bawling lately. Can't stop crying sometimes.


----------



## SaraP

Ugh off for a vacation of a lifetime and I'm super sick! Darn you flu virus!


----------



## Luxx22

I clean up my house 24/7, yet it always gets messy in the matter or seconds. #Cantkeepup!


----------



## LadyK

PeridotCricket said:


> I should have been clearer. He didn't die. He fired me to cover his own ass when our company was closing. End of friendship. But it still hurts.


It's not possible to just forget the years of friendship.  I think it's perfectly normal to still miss him.

 I am totally with you on not wanting to celebrate my birthday with people I don't know.  What were they thinking?


----------



## PeridotCricket

LadyK said:


> It's not possible to just forget the years of friendship.  I think it's perfectly normal to still miss him.
> 
> I am totally with you on not wanting to celebrate my birthday with people I don't know.  What were they thinking?


Thanks. I'm pretty sure the birthday celebration planners were thinking "Partay! at! the! Bar!" Really. For 2 of us who have social anxiety disorder and 1 who's a party animal. 3 birthdays in August was just too tempting an excuse to get drunk and sing karaoke. I understand it's fun for them and it's a lifestyle choice. It's just not fun for me. As for getting over the end of a friendship, it seems like the people who say just get over it never had a friend totally unexpectedly stab them in the back and decide to cut them out of their life with no warning. I think the party situation has reopened that wound lately because a lot of the people I thought of as my friends are mad because I would rather spend $45 on a meal at a nice restaurant than spend $100 on alcohol at some dive bar. "Omg, that's a round of shots for 10 people!"

I did go to Taita by myself last Friday. The chorizo-stuffed squid and fried squid rings (calamari) in tomato sauce was fantastic. It's the best thing I've ever eaten at a restaurant. The codfish with pureed butternut squash, tomato/miso sauce, mushrooms, and asparagus was godawful. The desert was chilled chocolate ganache with caramel sauce and burnt sugar sails. It was amazing.

I've done my birthday celebration for myself and I'm re-evaluating who my friends really are in order to get some distance from those who don't value my friendship as much as I valued theirs and trying to bring more positivity into my own life. I think that's a good start for the next year.


----------



## felicia1995

@@PeridotCricket I feel for you. I made the mistake of telling someone that my birthday was coming up in a few days, but I wasn't in the mood to celebrate, and her response was "Too late. Now I know." Sigh. I know she means well, but...


----------



## PeridotCricket

panicked said:


> @@PeridotCricket I feel for you. I made the mistake of telling someone that my birthday was coming up in a few days, but I wasn't in the mood to celebrate, and her response was "Too late. Now I know." Sigh. I know she means well, but...


I'm sorry you have an unexpected birthday planner, too. I don't have any advice except do something for yourself for your birthday. I do still have social anxiety disorder and depression, but I'm working on doing things I want to do despite the stomach-wrenching fear.


----------



## CaseyR

PeridotCricket said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty sure the birthday celebration planners were thinking "Partay! at! the! Bar!" Really. For 2 of us who have social anxiety disorder and 1 who's a party animal. 3 birthdays in August was just too tempting an excuse to get drunk and sing karaoke. I understand it's fun for them and it's a lifestyle choice. It's just not fun for me. As for getting over the end of a friendship, it seems like the people who say just get over it never had a friend totally unexpectedly stab them in the back and decide to cut them out of their life with no warning. I think the party situation has reopened that wound lately because a lot of the people I thought of as my friends are mad because I would rather spend $45 on a meal at a nice restaurant than spend $100 on alcohol at some dive bar. "Omg, that's a round of shots for 10 people!"
> 
> I did go to Taita by myself last Friday. The chorizo-stuffed squid and fried squid rings (calamari) in tomato sauce was fantastic. It's the best thing I've ever eaten at a restaurant. The codfish with pureed butternut squash, tomato/miso sauce, mushrooms, and asparagus was godawful. The desert was chilled chocolate ganache with caramel sauce and burnt sugar sails. It was amazing.
> 
> I've done my birthday celebration for myself and I'm re-evaluating who my friends really are in order to get some distance from those who don't value my friendship as much as I valued theirs and trying to bring more positivity into my own life. I think that's a good start for the next year.


Glad to hear that you had a nice birthday dinner.  As I mentioned previously, I've often found birthdays to be a big headache when dealing with others' plans they try to enforce.  Last year, the people who did all the arm-twisting for me to finally have a get together didn't even show, so I'm not bothering with any of them this time.  My birthday is actually on Friday (turning 30; yikes!), and I haven't planned anything.  I'm working and then may meet up with a couple friends (the only two friends who have visited me since moving here, actually).  So if that happens, it's more than enough for me.  You're definitely right about re-evaluating who values a friendship; I've been doing a fair bit of that myself lately.


----------



## LadyK

@@PeridotCricket  that dinner sounds amazing!  It is only 8 am here but now I want that squid, lol.


----------



## slinka

Pharmacology test in the morning.
Pharmacology is so boring to study.
Studying pharmacology is hard because I'm so bored and it makes me sleepy.
So studying pharmacology is proving a tedious, and looooong task.

Tl/Dr. Pharmacology is irritating me lol.


----------



## Shalott

Everything. Everything is irritating me. I am trying really, really hard not to let that come across in my posting, so if it does I apologize.


----------



## 2catsinjapan

The fact that on monday I have to go back to work after 6 weeks of summer break is enough to make me want to sit and cry. And I like my job!!! I can't imagine what I would do if I hated my job...


----------



## CaseyR

I suppose I have yet another piece to this thread :/  Today is my birthday, but I'm actually celebrating it tomorrow (Saturday) as that's when my friends are free, but after work I figured I'd go grab dinner at the nearby pub that's open late.  For some reason, I felt like I *had* to leave my apartment this evening since I turned 30 today (probably not necessary).  Anyway, as I was heading down the street, some guy steps in front of me and deliberately smashes into me with incredible force.  Luckily, I didn't fall, though I was quite startled and shook up.  I looked back and the guy was just standing there staring at me; the look in his face really creeped me out.

I'm not sure if this was incited by the way I dress (being gender variant) or if I was just a random pick, but I really didn't feel like getting into a confrontation by myself on my birthday with someone like this so I kept walking and eventually he left.  All I can say is wow, what a total ass.  I'm not really sure how else to respond on this one.  Anyway, that's my irritating moment of this evening.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

@@CaseyR Happy Birthday!   :wizard:

I'm sorry that guy was a jerk.  But I hope you have fun with your friends tonight!


----------



## LadyK

CaseyR said:


> I suppose I have yet another piece to this thread :/  Today is my birthday, but I'm actually celebrating it tomorrow (Saturday) as that's when my friends are free, but after work I figured I'd go grab dinner at the nearby pub that's open late.  For some reason, I felt like I *had* to leave my apartment this evening since I turned 30 today (probably not necessary).  Anyway, as I was heading down the street, some guy steps in front of me and deliberately smashes into me with incredible force.  Luckily, I didn't fall, though I was quite startled and shook up.  I looked back and the guy was just standing there staring at me; the look in his face really creeped me out.
> 
> I'm not sure if this was incited by the way I dress (being gender variant) or if I was just a random pick, but I really didn't feel like getting into a confrontation by myself on my birthday with someone like this so I kept walking and eventually he left.  All I can say is wow, what a total ass.  I'm not really sure how else to respond on this one.  Anyway, that's my irritating moment of this evening.


Wow @@CaseyR,  that would have shaken me up too.  It sounds like he was just a creep and possibly a bit crazy.  I hope it didn't ruin your night.  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CaseyR

LadyK said:


> Wow @@CaseyR,  that would have shaken me up too.  It sounds like he was just a creep and possibly a bit crazy.  I hope it didn't ruin your night.  Happy Birthday!!!





magicalmom said:


> @@CaseyR Happy Birthday!   :wizard:
> 
> I'm sorry that guy was a jerk.  But I hope you have fun with your friends tonight!



Thanks guys!  I generally really like this area i live, and it's considered quite safe for anyone seen as different, but there's always a couple bad apples in any batch, I suppose.  Thank you for the bday wishes too btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared

I am so incredibly broke and SO BORED. I swear I haven't been this broke since I was in college. Just a crazy month for necessary spending has left me with no disposable income and this SUCKS!

@@CaseyR how scary and I'm glad you're ok! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Shalott

@@CaseyR I'm so sorry that happened to you, and I am glad everything ended with you safe! I hope you have a happy birthday, and a fun celebration tomorrow! :wizard:

ETA: Hello spelling, my old friend...


----------



## felicia1995

PeridotCricket said:


> I'm sorry you have an unexpected birthday planner, too. I don't have any advice except do something for yourself for your birthday. I do still have social anxiety disorder and depression, but I'm working on doing things I want to do despite the stomach-wrenching fear.


I too have trouble with anxiety and depression (hence my user name), and it makes the simplest things feel impossible at times. Also, it's so hard to explain to others if they haven't been in the same boat. If my friends or coworkers decide to get some drinks at a bar, do I take my anxiety medication and have a Diet Coke (and field the inevitable whispered questions about whether I'm pregnant, etc.) , or do I have a drink with the rest of them and then deal with the inevitable panic attack that comes later? I can't do both, because the combo is deadly...sigh


----------



## CaseyR

bsquared said:


> I am so incredibly broke and SO BORED. I swear I haven't been this broke since I was in college. Just a crazy month for necessary spending has left me with no disposable income and this SUCKS!
> 
> @@CaseyR how scary and I'm glad you're ok! Happy birthday!!


Thanks! And I can definitely relate to the broke situation.  Ever since moving downtown here, my disposable income seems to be shrinking rather rapidly.  Not so fun :/



Shalott said:


> @@CaseyR I'm so sorry that happened to you, and I am glad everything ended with you safe! I hope you have a happy birthday, and a fun celebration tomorrow! :wizard:
> 
> ETA: Hello spelling, my old friend...


Thank you!  Tonight was much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady

panicked said:


> I too have trouble with anxiety and depression (hence my user name), and it makes the simplest things feel impossible at times. Also, it's so hard to explain to others if they haven't been in the same boat. If my friends or coworkers decide to get some drinks at a bar, do I take my anxiety medication and have a Diet Coke (and field the inevitable whispered questions about whether I'm pregnant, etc.) , or do I have a drink with the rest of them and then deal with the inevitable panic attack that comes later? I can't do both, because the combo is deadly...sigh


Take your medicine and don't worry about the whispers. Whispers are a lot better to deal with than a panic attack.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

People in a facebook group last night for The Simpsons game I play (I'm a huge fan of that show) being jerks to me as soon as I joined. I'm still a little peeved about that.

Being so far away from the guy that I am best friends with and also very smitten about. He likes me too. But, even after 10 years of being BFFs. We still cannot meet up. Both of us don't have the cash. And, I have an extreme fear of flying. Meh. That irritates me everyday.

Also, my cat is sick. And, I have a migraine.

And, then my parents and brothers wonder why I keep telling them that painting my nails is so cathartic and why I do it every other day. Even though I am a bit of a girly girl and they have known that since I was a kid. (Except for wearing ruffles back then. When my mom dressed me up in them I wanted to scream.LOL.) Another meh.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just gonna calm down by listening to Huey Lewis and the News and some other good bands.


----------



## CaseyR

Here's my fashion-related annoyance atm.  I ordered a bunch of shoes and wigs (from two online stores) recently, and both packages were sent by UPS.  Anyway, since I'm in Canada, UPS charges a type of duty fee they they collect when they deliver the packages.  Apparently, they made three attempts while I was working this week, and have now sent all my (paid for items) back to their senders as I wasn't home to pay these extra UPS delivery charges during their random arrival times. 

It's kind of funny as I can't sit at home all day and wait for someone to deliver a pair of shoes  It seems so ridiculous, but it appears that's what's expected; unless, I become a premium member for another $40, which allows for rescheduling for $5 per item.  On top of all this, I found the apparent notices in my building's section for mail with old addresses to be returned to its sender, so they didn't event get to me.  Looks like I have to pay double the shipping costs now.  I think I'm going to avoid this method at all costs in the future. 

Ironically, I'll probably lose as much money paying for shipping twice as if I actually did take the day off of work to wait for these packages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott

@@CaseyR Oh that suuuuuuuucckks. Why does shipping have to be so difficult. They get PAID to bring me my stuff in an approximately reasonable time (maybe longer, if customs are involved). I am so sorry everything got sent back, and I hope you can get it worked out with the vendors!


----------



## CaseyR

@@Shalott Thanks!  So true!  It's such an annoyance which shouldn't take up so much time and effort  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It almost reminds me of that Seinfeld episode with Kramer and the cable company; though in an opposite sorta way lol


----------



## Shalott

I'm having a really hard time because not only I am having memory problems (both short- and long-term) now I am starting to have difficulties with my fine motor skills. Of course, no one can tell me anything, and the gamut of possibilities runs the spectrum of everything you could ever think of.

I am tired of problem after medical problem just hitting me like a freight train over only the past year or so and I am so tired and frustrated of everything that I honestly don't even know what to do. I'm not one of those people that can keep fighting even when the battle's lost, I'm a realist and when it is time to throw in the towel, I do so.

But now... I don't know how to even begin, or end, or middle. So that's obviously why I am on a website full of people I don't even know, pouring out my frustrations. That's today's (and every day's) rant. :couch:


----------



## CaseyR

Shalott said:


> I'm having a really hard time because not only I am having memory problems (both short- and long-term) now I am starting to have difficulties with my fine motor skills. Of course, no one can tell me anything, and the gamut of possibilities runs the spectrum of everything you could ever think of.
> 
> I am tired of problem after medical problem just hitting me like a freight train over only the past year or so and I am so tired and frustrated of everything that I honestly don't even know what to do. I'm not one of those people that can keep fighting even when the battle's lost, I'm a realist and when it is time to throw in the towel, I do so.
> 
> But now... I don't know how to even begin, or end, or middle. So that's obviously why I am on a website full of people I don't even know, pouring out my frustrations. That's today's (and every day's) rant. :couch:


Sorry to hear.  Lack of, or misdiagnoses can be so frustrating.  I hope the situation improves for you.  We're all here to listen/support each other, and sometimes it's easier to vent feelings in a place like this.  I find that a times, as well-meaning as they are, the people in our day-to-day lives can just be on a totally different page, and it makes talking about anything serious to be quite a task.  Anyway, wishing you the best through these health challenges.


----------



## turntrekgodhead

Straight white high school douchebags are the literal worst and I wish I could kick every one of them who messes with me.


----------



## LadyK

Shalott said:


> I'm having a really hard time because not only I am having memory problems (both short- and long-term) now I am starting to have difficulties with my fine motor skills. Of course, no one can tell me anything, and the gamut of possibilities runs the spectrum of everything you could ever think of.
> 
> I am tired of problem after medical problem just hitting me like a freight train over only the past year or so and I am so tired and frustrated of everything that I honestly don't even know what to do. I'm not one of those people that can keep fighting even when the battle's lost, I'm a realist and when it is time to throw in the towel, I do so.
> 
> But now... I don't know how to even begin, or end, or middle. So that's obviously why I am on a website full of people I don't even know, pouring out my frustrations. That's today's (and every day's) rant. :couch:


I sympathize.  It can be especially hard when health problems are long term.  It is hard for people to understand someone being sick and not getting better.  I wish you the best.  Hang in there for a proper diagnosis or treatment.  It took me ten years to get my autoimmune disease diagnosed and now that I am in remission it was worth the fight.


----------



## Sunflowercake

this week work has been more difficult than usual, I have been sleeping horribly and have a shorter patience spam going on it seems. Today, out of the blue a colleague asks me to talk to a client right as I was out of the door to vosot clients. I talked to said client for an hour listening to how she thinks our standard corporate contract should be. It was quite intersting. I don't mind suggestions but it's the way people talk to me. At least she turned out to be nice!


----------



## atomic

This is such a first world problem, but:

Last month I ordered from Ulta for the first time. When I received my package, one of the items I ordered was missing, the sampler trio was missing, AND some of the items in the GWP were missing. It kind of left a bad first impression, but I called CS and they were very nice. I received some of the missing items and a gift card for the things that were out of stock. All was good.

Today, I received an email from Victoria's Secret that the back-ordered bra I had been waiting for was just cancelled. It would be fine, but it just comes across as, "Hey, you know that $5 bra you received an email about? That was plastered all over our front page and iPhone app in order to get you to spend money at our website? Well, we decided to let you know a month and a half later that it's not coming. Lolbye." I wouldn't have used that coupon code for a $5 bra if I had known. I would have used a different coupon code or possibly waited for another deal to order.

I know I probably sound entitled and bratty, but it's just getting old how retailers advertise their "great deals" everywhere and then can't fulfill them. Get it together.


----------



## Sunflowercake

@@atomic yeah, it's still something to rant about. VS sometimes leaves that impression for me as well.


----------



## Pinkangel

The neighbours constantly coming in and out of their apartments upstairs making too much noise.

The fact that my throat and mouth still hurts even though it's been a month since the operation.

That's my vent for today..


----------



## felicia1995

urgh, never mind!


----------



## ChemLady

So I ordered some things from Target online......I wanted a set of Cuddle duds to give to my mom for her birthday since she is always cold and it is supposed to be another back winter, but since it is mid September, there isnt much out in stores here yet. I found what I was looking for online at Target and ordered them (along with some socks and a dress for me). When they came in, nothing was in any kind of packaging or had any tags on it (like the socks were just the three pairs held together with a plastic piece....no label, no tags). Each item was just in a plastic bag. It annoys me because instead of having some sort of packaging to signify that I bought them new, it looks like I just wrapped up a bunch of my old clothes :/


----------



## kaitlin1209

turntrekgodhead said:


> Straight white high school douchebags are the literal worst and I wish I could kick every one of them who messes with me.


I'm sorry they're making school miserable.  As if high school isn't bad enough, dealing with those idiots has to be terrible.  Those kinds of guys are a hindrance on society and I think today's straight white boy is a classic example of "you can't fix stupid."


----------



## Kristine Walker

I live with chronic pain from degenerative disc disease and bad arthritis in my hips and knees. I try to never mention it, but it's been a really hard week. My DDD is inherited from both sides of my family, it is the reason my Momma is disabled and living in a hospital bed at home, it is the reason my birth father has to use a motorized scooter and also has a hospital bed for home use.

   I am the only driver in our home. My husband has had seizure problems and can't drive. So even when the pain makes it hard to even take a deep breath, I have to keep functioning. If groceries or pharmacy runs must be done, it's on me, all the time......24/7.....for the past ten years.

   Sorry for whining, I just needed to vent.


----------



## LadyK

Kristine Walker said:


> I live with chronic pain from degenerative disc disease and bad arthritis in my hips and knees. I try to never mention it, but it's been a really hard week. My DDD is inherited from both sides of my family, it is the reason my Momma is disabled and living in a hospital bed at home, it is the reason my birth father has to use a motorized scooter and also has a hospital bed for home use.
> 
> I am the only driver in our home. My husband has had seizure problems and can't drive. So even when the pain makes it hard to even take a deep breath, I have to keep functioning. If groceries or pharmacy runs must be done, it's on me, all the time......24/7.....for the past ten years.
> 
> Sorry for whining, I just needed to vent.


Vent all you need to.  Chronic illness and pain just suck.  I have had to be the breadwinner for the last few years while trying to do a Master's degree and also while living with a chronic illness that sometimes just knocks me on my a**.  Sometimes I just want to hide under the covers in the morning.  Hang in there.  Sounds like you are kicking butt on your DDD.


----------



## EggyBread

I'm irritated with my lack of energy. It's sooo hard to get stuff done.


----------



## MrsShaw

my stupid, stupid flat, straight, no volume hair. and my ears popping out the sides of it.


----------



## turntrekgodhead

I tried to trim my own hair and it's been two days, and eight people have called me "coconut head". I want to cry, I'm so embarrassed... time to find a cute beanie or something..


----------



## LadyK

turntrekgodhead said:


> I tried to trim my own hair and it's been two days, and eight people have called me "coconut head". I want to cry, I'm so embarrassed... time to find a cute beanie or something..


So sorry!  Those people sound really rude.


----------



## EggyBread

I need to replace all the tires on my car. Blah.


----------



## kaitlin1209

My MIL. I have a really good relationship with her but she crossed the line for me yesterday, which is a first in the five years I have been with her son.  His parents live like 5 hours from us and they are coming to visit this weekend. Her birthday was yesterday...she's about 55.  My BF works 7-3 and his mom works about the same hours. He called her yesterday at 4:30 after work and she didn't pick up. So, he texted her to let her know he got reservations for dinner on Saturday for her birthday.  She is NOT a texter, doesn't use Facebook, etc. so it's not like they text back and forth ever. 

Last night around 9:30 he called his mom's cell again and she didn't pick up.  A few minutes later she sent a text saying she was sad that he forgot her birthday.  So he called his parents' house and she picked up, told him she was going to bed, and basically ended the conversation saying he could have at least sent her a card. 

Like is it just me or is that extremely childish for a 55 year old to throw a hissy fit like this? I get that she misses her son, but we are going to see her tomorrow. He can give her her card tomorrow. Also he is 25 and works extremely hard, it isn't like they live in the same house and he saw her all day and ignored her.  My bf isn't a mama's boy at all.  He is an only child and his parents are very emotionally supportive of him and us. I'm totally caught off guard by her behavior and I'm nervous that this weekend will be awkward. 

eta clarification

Edit again: So a day removed from the situation and I think I'm making more of a big deal than is necessary, which is the same thing the MIL was doing...but thanks for letting me rant anyway.  Sometimes we just need to get stuff off our chests and I think texting this all to a friend would have been too much. 

I think I was just feeling overprotective of my BF because this behavior from his mom was SO out of character. I was frustrated that she got mad at him because she isn't here with him seeing how hard he works and how much we are accomplishing living on our own hours away from any family.


----------



## LadyK

kaitlin1209 said:


> My MIL. I have a really good relationship with her but she crossed the line for me yesterday, which is a first in the five years I have been with her son.  His parents live like 5 hours from us and they are coming to visit this weekend. Her birthday was yesterday...she's about 55.  My BF works 7-3 and his mom works about the same hours. He called her yesterday at 4:30 after work and she didn't pick up. So, he texted her to let her know he got reservations for dinner on Saturday for her birthday.  She is NOT a texter, doesn't use Facebook, etc. so it's not like they text back and forth ever.
> 
> Last night around 9:30 he called his mom's cell again and she didn't pick up.  A few minutes later she sent a text saying she was sad that he forgot her birthday.  So he called his parents' house and she picked up, told him she was going to bed, and basically ended the conversation saying he could have at least sent her a card.
> 
> Like is it just me or is that extremely childish for a 55 year old to throw a hissy fit like this? I get that she misses her son, but we are going to see her tomorrow. He can give her her card tomorrow. Also he is 25 and works extremely hard, it isn't like they live in the same house and he saw her all day and ignored her.  My bf isn't a mama's boy at all.  He is an only child and his parents are very emotionally supportive of him and us. I'm totally caught off guard by her behavior and I'm nervous that this weekend will be awkward.
> 
> eta clarification
> 
> Edit again: So a day removed from the situation and I think I'm making more of a big deal than is necessary, which is the same thing the MIL was doing...but thanks for letting me rant anyway.  Sometimes we just need to get stuff off our chests and I think texting this all to a friend would have been too much.
> 
> I think I was just feeling overprotective of my BF because this behavior from his mom was SO out of character. I was frustrated that she got mad at him because she isn't here with him seeing how hard he works and how much we are accomplishing living on our own hours away from any family.


Getting it off your chest is good.  Hopefully she was just feeling down that day and you guys will have a great dinner.


----------



## diannenichols

I am going to rant about The days are getting shorter; cant seem to get everything done

   :wacko:

(removed blog link per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## soccerkidtlk

I just accidentally knocked my nearly new hourglass blush off my bathroom counter and it shattered. I'm really annoyed that it fell. It managed to fall on the small, hard tile floor, gap between the two fluffy floor mats of course!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

I knew it was going to be a shitty day when I woke up to a storm and it took me an hour to get to work.  After dealing with the morning chaos we were all gathered up in the conference room only to be told we had been sold.  I started with this company 8 years ago when we were a part of a larger corporation.  Three years ago various divisions were sold off prior to the main company declaring bankruptcy.  The sale, complete with layoffs, lasted for a year and a half.  During this time I didn't sleep without waking up 6 or 7 times in a panic, I always felt sick and drained, and at one point my hair started falling out.  I was stressed!  Anyway, we were setup as our own company by the new owners and have been functioning independently thus far.  Today, they informed us that they were not capable of growing our company so they had decided to sell off the business.  Thirty minutes in to this the new owners show up to meet with us and we each took turns having 1-on-1 meetings with them to answer any questions we might have.  Like...really?!?!  I can't even process all this shit and you expect me to formulate questions!!??  I had no idea what to ask as I hadn't even had time to absorb it all.  It turned out to basically be a job interview as our previous owner had stated that he wasn't sure if we would all be taken on by the new company.  They already have plenty of people that do exactly what we do.  Sooo....here we go again, Acquisition 2.0.  F*ck this day.

Sorry to rant.  I know this was probably too much info and I don't usually share as much, but I'm at home by myself right now and just needed to get it out of my head.  :scared:


----------



## LadyK

Kimb3rly said:


> I knew it was going to be a shitty day when I woke up to a storm and it took me an hour to get to work.  After dealing with the morning chaos we were all gathered up in the conference room only to be told we had been sold.  I started with this company 8 years ago when we were a part of a larger corporation.  Three years ago various divisions were sold off prior to the main company declaring bankruptcy.  The sale, complete with layoffs, lasted for a year and a half.  During this time I didn't sleep without waking up 6 or 7 times in a panic, I always felt sick and drained, and at one point my hair started falling out.  I was stressed!  Anyway, we were setup as our own company by the new owners and have been functioning independently thus far.  Today, they informed us that they were not capable of growing our company so they had decided to sell off the business.  Thirty minutes in to this the new owners show up to meet with us and we each took turns having 1-on-1 meetings with them to answer any questions we might have.  Like...really?!?!  I can't even process all this shit and you expect me to formulate questions!!??  I had no idea what to ask as I hadn't even had time to absorb it all.  It turned out to basically be a job interview as our previous owner had stated that he wasn't sure if we would all be taken on by the new company.  They already have plenty of people that do exactly what we do.  Sooo....here we go again, Acquisition 2.0.  F*ck this day.
> 
> Sorry to rant.  I know this was probably too much info and I don't usually share as much, but I'm at home by myself right now and just needed to get it out of my head.  :scared:


That completely sucks.  Rannt all you want.  They do the same kind of thing at my Mom's work with layoffs.  They put people in two different conference rooms.  One room gets told about the layoffs and stays, one room gets laid off.  It is sickening.  I hope you don't have to be stressed too long and that your job is safe.  Hugs.


----------



## Shalott

Grrr... nothing major but I am seriously irritated tonight. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> While I was in the hospital I had to take out some of my piercings and when I came home I discovered that the ring for one of them had broken. I have a double helix in my right ear, and the top hole (which I have had longer than time) is totally healed but the second hole, which I got a few years after the first, has always given me problems. So of COURSE it was the ring for the second hole that broke, and of COURSE I had used my last spare. I figured what the heck, I'd just get some new jewelry next time I saw a Hot Topic or something, which is what I did. Come home today and the darn thing has started to close already! ARGHHH!

So I had to literally re-pierce the very back of the hole but now it is sore and a bit puffy, so I can't put enough pressure on it to put the ball back in the ring. And I need to go to bed soon because I have to get blood drawn in the morning and I don't want to go to sleep with just the ring in my ear because if it comes out, no way will I be able to put it in again. So that's why I am irritated. I need a second set of hands and I don't have one. Boo. :wacko2:


----------



## LadyK

I have had the same problem with piercings healing up too fast.  I have been known to use a mini paperclip to keep something open until I can get a new earring into it.  Just be careful if you are going to sleep, you might want a band aid on it so it doesn't get caught on anything.  Hope it worked out okay.


----------



## Shalott

Thanks! it is better today, but still a little sore, I think more from my efforts to get the ball on the ring as opposed to the actual breaking the skin. Luckily I don't get infections or scars very easily, but this one hole seems to just get irritated for no reason. I never did get the ball on, though! I have to have my hubby help me today. :lol:


----------



## gingerneko

Shalott said:


> Thanks! it is better today, but still a little sore, I think more from my efforts to get the ball on the ring as opposed to the actual breaking the skin. Luckily I don't get infections or scars very easily, but this one hole seems to just get irritated for no reason. I never did get the ball on, though! I have to have my hubby help me today. :lol:


I have the same problem -- I found that a little Neosporin on the hole before putting the earring in does wonders.


----------



## ChemLady

So today is Halloween and I put on some rockin pop art makeup to wear to work.....and my right eye is being an ass and has decided that it is going to constantly water, ruining the look on one eye. What a jerk.


----------



## Shalott

Super frustrated. So, to make a long story short, I suffer from an incurable, mostly untreatable (they can ease my symptoms but can't actually treat the root cause of them) illness. It makes it incredibly difficult to do daily activities, and I usually have very limited energy, unless I take a variety of optional medications with side effects I dislike. So I mostly deal with it. Despite these difficulties, I am able to get around without assistance, I can go to school and raise my kids all without intervention, so I am not considered "disabled" by the legal definition of the term.

Today my husband told me that my treatments will no longer be paid for under our current medical insurance. He is looking for a new plan, but for the time being every one of my doctor's appointments (3-4 a month), prescriptions (5 a month), specialists visits (1-2 a month) and anything else that pops up related to my illness will not be covered. This is supposedly a "change" in the provider "care structure" but I think it is very odd coming so soon after a very long, expensive hospital stay.

Until we can find a new insurance (not easy since this is a pre-existing condition) everything will be coming out of pocket so bye bye all Black Friday and Christmas shopping plans. Oh, and of course, today is the last day for my coverage, how kind of them to let us know so far in advance...

... THIS is why I think privatized healthcare is ridiculous.


----------



## LadyK

Shalott said:


> Super frustrated. So, to make a long story short, I suffer from an incurable, mostly untreatable (they can ease my symptoms but can't actually treat the root cause of them) illness. It makes it incredibly difficult to do daily activities, and I usually have very limited energy, unless I take a variety of optional medications with side effects I dislike. So I mostly deal with it. Despite these difficulties, I am able to get around without assistance, I can go to school and raise my kids all without intervention, so I am not considered "disabled" by the legal definition of the term.
> 
> Today my husband told me that my treatments will no longer be paid for under our current medical insurance. He is looking for a new plan, but for the time being every one of my doctor's appointments (3-4 a month), prescriptions (5 a month), specialists visits (1-2 a month) and anything else that pops up related to my illness will not be covered. This is supposedly a "change" in the provider "care structure" but I think it is very odd coming so soon after a very long, expensive hospital stay.
> 
> Until we can find a new insurance (not easy since this is a pre-existing condition) everything will be coming out of pocket so bye bye all Black Friday and Christmas shopping plans. Oh, and of course, today is the last day for my coverage, how kind of them to let us know so far in advance...
> 
> ... THIS is why I think privatized healthcare is ridiculous.


That totally sucks!  I hope you are able to find a new plan soon.  Does your state have an exchange that could help?


----------



## Shalott

LadyK said:


> That totally sucks!  I hope you are able to find a new plan soon.  Does your state have an exchange that could help?


I'm not sure what that is, but I can look into it!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shalott said:


> Grrr... nothing major but I am seriously irritated tonight. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> While I was in the hospital I had to take out some of my piercings and when I came home I discovered that the ring for one of them had broken. I have a double helix in my right ear, and the top hole (which I have had longer than time) is totally healed but the second hole, which I got a few years after the first, has always given me problems. So of COURSE it was the ring for the second hole that broke, and of COURSE I had used my last spare. I figured what the heck, I'd just get some new jewelry next time I saw a Hot Topic or something, which is what I did. Come home today and the darn thing has started to close already! ARGHHH!
> 
> So I had to literally re-pierce the very back of the hole but now it is sore and a bit puffy, so I can't put enough pressure on it to put the ball back in the ring. And I need to go to bed soon because I have to get blood drawn in the morning and I don't want to go to sleep with just the ring in my ear because if it comes out, no way will I be able to put it in again. So that's why I am irritated. I need a second set of hands and I don't have one. Boo. :wacko2:


Sorry to digress... But how did you take your piercings out without a pair of pliers??? My piercings are 8 gauge, so I need pliers and very strong hands... I am guessing your piercings are of a similar large gauge??? 

Two months ago I had to go in for an ultra sound on my testicles (long story...) and I have a 6 gauge PA and I didn't have to take it out... Thank goodness. Even if I had too, there would be no way I could even _slightly _bend the ring to slip out the ball to remove my ring.

So just curious how you removed yours... (_Duh, _obviously you don't have a PA, but you know what I mean...   lol )


----------



## Shalott

vogueboy said:


> Sorry to digress... But how did you take your piercings out without a pair of pliers??? My piercings are 8 gauge, so I need pliers and very strong hands... I am guessing your piercings are of a similar large gauge???
> 
> Two months ago I had to go in for an ultra sound on my testicles (long story...) and I have a 6 gauge PA and I didn't have to take it out... Thank goodness. Even if I had too, there would be no way I could even _slightly _bend the ring to slip out the ball to remove my ring.
> 
> So just curious how you removed yours... (_Duh, _obviously you don't have a PA, but you know what I mean...   lol )


Mine is no where _near_ 8-gauge, ha ha! No, all of my piercings are 16 or 18 gauge, I change them from the 14g the moment they are healed. So removing the ball is super easy. It's putting it back IN that is hard, as I am still finding out. I'm going to have to go to a piercer and have them replace it for me, before I lose the ring for good. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm not a very daring person when it comes to piercings, just my lobes once each, the double helix and a labret is all I have now!

Your last comment gave me a good long laugh, LMAO. I scared my cat, I was so loud! LOL, oh man. :lol:


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shalott said:


> Mine is no where _near_ 8-gauge, ha ha! No, all of my piercings are 16 or 18 gauge, I change them from the 14g the moment they are healed. So removing the ball is super easy. It's putting it back IN that is hard, as I am still finding out. I'm going to have to go to a piercer and have them replace it for me, before I lose the ring for good. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm not a very daring person when it comes to piercings, just my lobes once each, the double helix and a labret is all I have now!
> 
> Your last comment gave me a good long laugh, LMAO. I scared my cat, I was so loud! LOL, oh man. :lol:


Ahhh... Gotcha! That makes sense. 

And yeah I hear ya on putting it back in. About 10 years ago I had to take out my tongue barbell for some dental work and two hours later the hole almost healed up and it took me a long time, almost forever, to put my barbell back in. It's amazing how quickly piercing holes heal up on you eh?

Thinking of getting any more? 

Hope your cat wasn't too scared lol. Anyways, hope everything went well and insurance-wise as well.


----------



## Shalott

vogueboy said:


> Ahhh... Gotcha! That makes sense.
> 
> And yeah I hear ya on putting it back in. About 10 years ago I had to take out my tongue barbell for some dental work and two hours later the hole almost healed up and it took me a long time, almost forever, to put my barbell back in. It's amazing how quickly piercing holes heal up on you eh?
> 
> Thinking of getting any more?
> 
> Hope your cat wasn't too scared lol. Anyways, hope everything went well and insurance-wise as well.


Thank you! And my poor kitty was fine, ha ha, he is permanently angry so it didn't ruffle his feathers much. :lol:

I like piercings, but I am really squeamish with the idea of holes being made in my body, so it would really have to be an impulse thing. I prefer tattoos on myself, although on other people piercings and tattoos are both awesome!

Not so much of an irritation, but tomorrow I need to go to the University and change my major (again). I'm worried at some point they will tell me no. Ahh, I just want to get school done with! THAT is my irritation, LOL.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shalott said:


> Thank you! And my poor kitty was fine, ha ha, he is permanently angry so it didn't ruffle his feathers much. :lol:
> 
> I like piercings, but I am really squeamish with the idea of holes being made in my body, so it would really have to be an impulse thing. I prefer tattoos on myself, although on other people piercings and tattoos are both awesome!
> 
> Not so much of an irritation, but tomorrow I need to go to the University and change my major (again). I'm worried at some point they will tell me no. Ahh, I just want to get school done with! THAT is my irritation, LOL.


Yeah me too!!! (on the tattoo and piercing collecting thing). And I think they both look very attractive on women for some reason  B)  (Must be from an artists' perspective I suppose...)

What major are you changing too?


----------



## Shalott

@@vogueboy Changing from Graphic Design to Communications, and since I was already in the Communications/Journalism department once, I'm afraid they will give me the stink eye, ha ha. :blush:   But to put it as succinctly as possible without sounding like I am whining, my health is making it more and more difficult to complete the Art degree due to long periods of required standing/sitting in the studio (the school will help me, but there is only so much that can be done without just... not doing any homework, ergh, so that doesn't work out) and if I go for the Communications degree I can be done by Spring 2016 and still be in a position to get a job I would actually enjoy.

So yeah. This semester just turned into one big old mess and I am scrambling like crazy to get back on track and not lose any (more) money! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## makeupbyomar

Ah, copy that! Well hope Lord Admin will let you get back into Communications!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that your health improves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared

The fact that IT IS PITCH BLACK AT 5:30pm. Wake up in the dark, come home from work in the dark. Boooooooooooooooo winter.


----------



## Shalott

vogueboy said:


> Ah, copy that! Well hope Lord Admin will let you get back into Communications!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that your health improves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

bsquared said:


> The fact that IT IS PITCH BLACK AT 5:30pm. Wake up in the dark, come home from work in the dark. Boooooooooooooooo winter.


I know right...  &lt;_&lt;  _Bleh... _


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shalott said:


> Thank you!!


Np!  :hugs3:


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Today: My uterus. People who are rude to and about the kids I work with (I work in a special ed classroom, and at a facility for the developmentally disabled). The fact that I don't have nachos.


----------



## LadyK

yousoldtheworld said:


> Today: My uterus. People who are rude to and about the kids I work with (I work in a special ed classroom, and at a facility for the developmentally disabled). The fact that I don't have nachos.


Not having nachos is just uncalled for.  I love your new profile pic btw.   :sdrop:


----------



## yousoldtheworld

LadyK said:


> Not having nachos is just uncalled for.  I love your new profile pic btw.   :sdrop:


Thankfully, I had nachos today! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket

Mice. Maybe just 1 mouse, but it's like Supermouse or something. Cheese on the mouse trap ... gone. No mouse in the trap, though. Peanut butter on the mousetrap ... same thing. I wedged a whole grape on the tongue of the mousetrap ... the freakin' mouse took it, too, and didn't get caught. I have re-set the trap so many times so it will spring with just the tiniest nudge ... and nada. Time for a better mousetrap. Oh, and just the fact that there is a mouse in my house ... OMG! ICK!


----------



## ZeeOmega

PeridotCricket said:


> Mice. Maybe just 1 mouse, but it's like Supermouse or something. Cheese on the mouse trap ... gone. No mouse in the trap, though. Peanut butter on the mousetrap ... same thing. I wedged a whole grape on the tongue of the mousetrap ... the freakin' mouse took it, too, and didn't get caught. I have re-set the trap so many times so it will spring with just the tiniest nudge ... and nada. Time for a better mousetrap. Oh, and just the fact that there is a mouse in my house ... OMG! ICK!


Um, so you might have a mutant mouse because that it's frankly impressive. Good luck!


----------



## Shalott

PeridotCricket said:


> Mice. Maybe just 1 mouse, but it's like Supermouse or something. Cheese on the mouse trap ... gone. No mouse in the trap, though. Peanut butter on the mousetrap ... same thing. I wedged a whole grape on the tongue of the mousetrap ... the freakin' mouse took it, too, and didn't get caught. I have re-set the trap so many times so it will spring with just the tiniest nudge ... and nada. Time for a better mousetrap. Oh, and just the fact that there is a mouse in my house ... OMG! ICK!


I don't mind mice, not comparatively, but ants and cockroaches are the bane of my existence. Eeeeewwwwww! Ugh and roaches are impossible to be rid of entirely. Definitely feeling your pain over here!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Shalott said:


> I don't mind mice, not comparatively, but ants and cockroaches are the bane of my existence. Eeeeewwwwww! Ugh and roaches are impossible to be rid of entirely. Definitely feeling your pain over here!


When you put it like that, I do prefer mice over cockroaches. The one mouse did get caught in the trap, but I almost immediately discovered there's at least 1 more. So it's officially an infestation. I don't want to kill the mice, though, because they're cute and furry, unlike cockroaches.


----------



## Shalott

PeridotCricket said:


> When you put it like that, I do prefer mice over cockroaches. The one mouse did get caught in the trap, but I almost immediately discovered there's at least 1 more. So it's officially an infestation. I don't want to kill the mice, though, because they're cute and furry, unlike cockroaches.


Ha ha, I know right? We used to get mice at my parent's house in the pantry and my mom had a nearly sadistic pleasure killing them - but my sister and I couldn't bear to see them caught in the traps! Luckily we had a cat who would catch them, play with them, and then deposit them at your feet (woozy but alive) so we would sneak them out. No wonder our problem wouldn't go away! :lol:

I can't smash a roach because the crunching...  I have to capture them alive, and flush 'em, but I've heard they survive that, too! No wonder these pests are so called...


----------



## turntrekgodhead

Racism. And ignorance and complacency.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Being 5'7" tall, just under 170 pounds, and having to buy plus-size clothes. Yes, I'm pretty sure my waist is about 45 inches, last time I measured the biggest part of my thighs they were each 29 inches around, and I'm not fit by any means, but compared to most adults where I live and work I'm average or even smaller than average. I always wonder where the hell people who are actually big get clothes that fit. Why are average-size clothes called plus-size? It's just stupid.


----------



## Shalott

PeridotCricket said:


> Being 5'7" tall, just under 170 pounds, and having to buy plus-size clothes. Yes, I'm pretty sure my waist is about 45 inches, last time I measured the biggest part of my thighs they were each 29 inches around, and I'm not fit by any means, but compared to most adults where I live and work I'm average or even smaller than average. I always wonder where the hell people who are actually big get clothes that fit. Why are average-size clothes called plus-size? It's just stupid.


Ha ha, I know what you mean - I gained a lot of weight due to medication (mostly sodium retention and stuff that made me bloat up like a monster) so I am not traditionally "plus-sized" but I do wear about three sizes bigger than what I was in after having two kids and the body changes that went along with that. I remember the first time trying on jeans at Lane Bryant because jeans from none of the stores where I normally shopped fit me anymore and just crying in the fitting room because it was so insane how poorly these jeans for women supposedly my "size" fit absolutely no part of my body - waist too big, ass too small, thighs too baggy but calves too tight. Same thing at Torrid.

It's basically disgusting how retailers design their clothes to makes us feel bad, no matter what size we wear. Now, I buy "L" or "XL" from straight-size retailers like H&amp;M, American Apparel, Cotton On and GAP (I am so not stylish) and I thank god that Old Navy has made their Rock Star boot cut jean available in the stores - it is the best fitting jean I have ever worn.

AND FOR MY REAL RANT. :lol: It disgusts me how this is the time of year that we are supposed to really consider our fellow man, yet all I see right and left are people being MORE rude and MORE selfish.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Shalott said:


> AND FOR MY REAL RANT. :lol: It disgusts me how this is the time of year that we are supposed to really consider our fellow man, yet all I see right and left are people being MORE rude and MORE selfish.


This. So much this lately. I have lost faith in the vast majority of humans. When I say I hate people, it's these kind of people I hate.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Anti-vaxxers. And people on news forums who post things like "Unless the parents are extremely unclean, it would be almost impossible for a child to come in contact with shedding if the parents have measles" on an article about a toddler in our community who is part of the measles outbreak. And then when I quoted the part where the article says how measles spreads, they posted "Yeah, but the virus is only shed through human feces. I mean, that's what the article says." Um, no, some other article said people who are vaccinated can shed the virus only through feces and urine. I'm not even sure freshly vaccinated people shed the virus at all, but their initial comment wasn't about shedding post-vacation. Grrrrr! Anti-vaxxers tick me off!


----------



## LadyK

PeridotCricket said:


> Anti-vaxxers. And people on news forums who post things like "Unless the parents are extremely unclean, it would be almost impossible for a child to come in contact with shedding if the parents have measles" on an article about a toddler in our community who is part of the measles outbreak. And then when I quoted the part where the article says how measles spreads, they posted "Yeah, but the virus is only shed through human feces. I mean, that's what the article says." Um, no, some other article said people who are vaccinated can shed the virus only through feces and urine. I'm not even sure freshly vaccinated people shed the virus at all, but their initial comment wasn't about shedding post-vacation. Grrrrr! Anti-vaxxers tick me off!


Wow, they are so wrong.  Measles is spread through the coughing and sneezing of the infected person.  This is why one person can infect an entire room.  This brings up my pet peeve.  People who quote "facts" or "research" that comes from a random website.  Then they think it is just as valid as info from the CDC or WHO.


----------

